# MudMaster GWG-1000 counting thread



## Piowa

Big congrats K&L !!!









GWG-1000-1A3 ............................... 1 watch (Knives and Lint)

GWG-1000-1A ............................... 0 watches

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 1 watch *


----------



## James142

Thanks for the counting thread, Piowa! 

And congrats to K&L for being first on the list!!

And here's to many more!!! :beer:


----------



## Time4Playnow

James142 said:


> Thanks for the counting thread, Piowa!
> 
> And congrats to K&L for being first on the list!!
> 
> And here's to many more!!! :beer:


+1!!

Thanks Piowa! And yes, congrats to K&L on getting the first Mudmaster! 

I will soon be joining in myself! ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great start Piowa and big congrats to K&L. Kicking off the counting thread in style  Green looks super cool. Now all eyes on Time4Playnow. Got an idea about the colour but let's wait   Congrats again to all of you. Enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Rocat

Piowa said:


> Big congrats K&L !!!
> 
> View attachment 4963865
> 
> 
> GWG-1000-1A3 ............................... 1 watch (Knives and Lint)
> 
> GWG-1000-1A ............................... 0 watches
> 
> GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 0 watches
> 
> *Together ..................................... 1 watch *











One! ah, ah, ah. One MudMaster.


----------



## olticker

Awesome! Can't believe it is released. Should be getting mine real soon.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Here it is, Piowa! Please put me down for one GWG-1000-1A9JF! :-!

Thanks!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super nice Time4Playnow. Terrific job getting it so quick. Expected the yellow for you   Awesome to see both of my fave colour themes right away. Thanks again to you and K&L. More to come. Enjoy  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Knives and Lint

Many thanks to Count Piowa for starting this thread. This place wouldn't be the same without you. Not only is it nice to know how many members own each model, but these threads provide a great resource for anyone researching any particular model or colorway.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Knives and Lint said:


> Many thanks to Count Piowa for starting this thread. This place wouldn't be the same without you. Not only is it nice to know how many members own each model, but these threads provide a great resource for anyone researching any particular model or colorway.


+1000!!!


----------



## Crater

Count master Piowa is on it, didn't doubt for a second 

Congrats Time4playnow, yellow straps looks really good, it was good choice. I'm also looking forward reading your impressions about the Mudmaster, I'm planing to buy it a year from now when prices will settle down a bit, not in a rush, just like I did with Rangeman. 

Enjo wearing it of course


----------



## starscream

nice one guys! congrats. they look cool. :-!


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 ............................... 1 watch (Knives and Lint)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 1 watch (Time4Playnow)

GWG-1000-1A ............................... 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 2 watches*


----------



## NotSure

Looks really good, cant wait to see some comparison pics next to a GPW1000 and GWA1100. Congrats guys!
Night shots of the lume too please


----------



## Ryan Bishop

I should be the third on the list with the GWG-1000-1A this morning. Gotta wait for the postie to come!

That means we'll have all 3 colours in a couple of hrs.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ryan Bishop said:


> I should be the third on the list with the GWG-1000-1A this morning. Gotta wait for the postie to come!
> 
> That means we'll have all 3 colours in a couple of hrs.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Awesome, Ryan, looking forward to your pics!! :-!


----------



## Piowa

Ryan Bishop:








GWG-1000-1A3 ............................... 1 watch (Knives and Lint)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 1 watch (Time4Playnow)

GWG-1000-1A ............................... 1 watch (Ryan Bishop)

*Together ..................................... 3 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MCZK

Big congrats to everyone getter their Mudmasters. It looks great but I fear too big for me so I'll wait until I can try one in store.


----------



## Pharmagator

I have 2 paid for and in route... should be here in a week or so... I couldn't make up my mind so I purchased both of my favorites...

GWG-1000-1A3 

GWG-1000-1A

waiting for the mail is killing me a little bit each day...


----------



## mysfit

Great watch ! Congrats . I LUV THIS WATCH


----------



## Ryan Bishop

MCZK said:


> Big congrats to everyone getter their Mudmasters. It looks great but I fear too big for me so I'll wait until I can try one in store.


Seriously, if it fits me you'll be fine. My wrist is anorexic.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs

Alright it finally arrived while I am on vacation. Nervous it may not make it before checkout. Count another GWG-1000-1A

Quick hotel room pics.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 2 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs)

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 1 watch (Knives and Lint)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 1 watch (Time4Playnow)

*Together ..................................... 4 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

andyahs said:


> Alright it finally arrived while I am on vacation. Nervous it may not make it before checkout. Count another GWG-1000-1A
> 
> Quick hotel room pics.


Congratulations *andy *!!! Great catch! :-!:-!:-!

How much time did you have to spare before check-out ? :-s:-d


----------



## andyahs

JohnQFord said:


> Congratulations *andy *!!! Great catch! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> How much time did you have to spare before check-out ? :-s:-d


Checking out in the a.m. so it came just in time but nerve racking thinking I would have to have it forwarded. Trusty EMS shipping though!


----------



## JonL

Congrats Andy! Love it, and I've been there too - when you have to have it, send it to the hotel! Though my watch to hotel delivery wasn't from overseas! 

Great looking Mudmaster too! Enjoy it on the way home!


----------



## Piowa

Pharmagator








Ttanmana








GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 3 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 2 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 1 watch (Time4Playnow)

*Together ..................................... 6 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## oldspice

I'm in.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 4 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 2 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 1 watch (Time4Playnow)

*Together ..................................... 7 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Jeran481








Bird_man








GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 5 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 3 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 1 watch (Time4Playnow)

*Together ..................................... 9 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Deepsea_dweller








GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 5 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 3 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 2 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ..................................... 10 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> Deepsea_dweller
> View attachment 5109562
> 
> 
> GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 5 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man)
> 
> GWG-1000-1A ................................ 3 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481)
> 
> GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 2 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller)
> 
> *Together ..................................... 10 watches*
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Thank you Piowa 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## arogle1stus

Plowa:
As we say in America "you are batting GWG 1,000".
My preference is the GW 3000 bb1. My fave G (i have 4 Gs, 1 Edifice and 1 MDV106)
Son in Law has 11 Gs

Lou Snutt


----------



## cbkihong

Also received my 1A9 today from Rakuten. What a pity that it is already close to midnight here and I still did not have an opportunity to unbox it ... still working


----------



## Piowa

Jkd2









GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 5 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 3 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 3 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2)

*Together ..................................... 11 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fabulous catch Jkd2. Welcome to the club  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

As I suspected green one is leading the pack. 
It is my favorite Mudmaster so far. 


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater

Piowa said:


> As I suspected green one is leading the pack.
> It is my favorite Mudmaster so far.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Yep, green strap looks really good on the Mudmeister  If I saw correctly, we are getting black & gold Mudmaster in December, curious how that will look. And of course, curious which other color combinations will they release.


----------



## jkd2

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fabulous catch Jkd2. Welcome to the club
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank you so much.

Jkd2


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

jkd2 said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> Jkd2












   Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jkd2

just got it today Mudmaster Gwg 1000










and still been waiting Rangeman yellow 30 year Anniversary from johnQFord.
the parcel Ems is in Bangkok, Thailand. I just wait for maybe no pay tax, i hope.

Thanks for reading

Jkd2


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 6 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 3 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 3 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2)

*Together ..................................... 12 watches*

2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

jkd2 said:


> just got it today Mudmaster Gwg 1000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154794
> 
> 
> and still been waiting Rangeman yellow 30 year Anniversary from johnQFord.
> the parcel Ems is in Bangkok, Thailand. I just wait for maybe no pay tax, i hope.
> 
> Thanks for reading
> 
> Jkd2


Congratulations on the new Mudmaster Sitta ! :-!:-!:-!

Stunning watch ... compliments your Martial Arts lifestyle, I would think ! :think: 

And thanks for buying the Yellow Lightning Rangeman. You should post your collection.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

jkd2 said:


> just got it today Mudmaster Gwg 1000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154794
> 
> 
> and still been waiting Rangeman yellow 30 year Anniversary from johnQFord.
> the parcel Ems is in Bangkok, Thailand. I just wait for maybe no pay tax, i hope.
> 
> Thanks for reading
> 
> Jkd2


Awesome Jkd2 and huge congrats for getting the second Mudmaster  2 fine colours. Btw JohnQ is right. Upon the 30th Anniversary Ranger arrival - it's showtime  What a haul. Enjoy your new goodies and thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## hiker

Recently discovered leaked model numbers also show a listing for a *GWG-1000GB-1A "Master of G Black and Gold"* seasonal December 2015 release for $800.


----------



## olticker

Gents, count me in.









Compare to other Xtra large G Shocks.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 6 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 4 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 3 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2)

*Together ..................................... 13 watches*

2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## skids1112

Greetings. My 1A9JF arrived today. Please count me in Piowa.

Charlie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 6 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 4 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 4 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112)

*Together ..................................... 14 watches*

2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## babola

skids1112 said:


> Greetings. My 1A9JF arrived today. Please count me in Piowa.
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My favorite Mudmaster out of the 3 currently available. Love that black light button, dark bezel lettering and subdued dial and dial text.

Enjoy!


----------



## skids1112

Thank you babola. First day and liking it a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbkihong

Mudmaster also has an improved crown locking mechanism so once screwed in it now requires many turns before it is unlocked, which I think was responding to complaints of crown unlocking or even popping off entirely by accident. Found that after I received mine while messing with settings.

And hourly signal is back, not sure if it's first for a "tough movement" G!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

skids1112 said:


> Greetings. My 1A9JF arrived today. Please count me in Piowa.
> 
> Charlie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent skids1112  The yellow one is a stunner and my fave, although all 3 versions are super cool. Seriously thinking to pick up one other model   Enjoy your Mudmaster


----------



## The Shield

I'm in!!








GWG-1000-1A3JF


----------



## JohnQFord

The Shield said:


> I'm in!!
> View attachment 5184010
> 
> 
> GWG-1000-1A3JF


*Tres Magnifique !!! Congratulations ! :-!:-!:-!*


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 7 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 4 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 4 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112)

*Together ..................................... 15 watches*

2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## GeSte

Add this cool piece to the list! 










Comparison with the beast!


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 8 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 4 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 4 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112)

*Together ..................................... 16 watches*

2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jkd2

Thank so much Piowa to put my watches in the list.

Jkd2

From Bangkok, Thailand.



Piowa said:


> GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 8 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte)
> 
> GWG-1000-1A ................................ 4 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker)
> 
> GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 4 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112)
> 
> *Together ..................................... 16 watches*
> 
> 2MM ----------- Jkd2
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Thanks guys for the photos. Now I have 8 reasons to buy 1A3 and 4 reasons for 1A. 


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> Thanks guys for the photos. Now I have 8 reasons to buy 1A3 and 4 reasons for 1A.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


You're most welcome but why not 4 reasons for the 1A9 as well :-(

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

Piowa said:


> Thanks guys for the photos. Now I have 8 reasons to buy 1A3 and 4 reasons for 1A.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa











So you're saying there's a chance ??? :think: :-d :rodekaart


----------



## Piowa

JohnQFord said:


> So you're saying there's a chance ???


Never say never.

If I sell one King, one liver and some unused photo gear, maybe I could afford it. 


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> Never say never.
> 
> If I sell one King, one liver and some unused photo gear, maybe I could afford it.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Selling liver! Are you talking here about foie gras Piowa ?  ;-) ;-)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Selling liver! Are you talking here about foie gras Piowa ?  ;-) ;-)


I meant "kidney", sorry.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> I meant "kidney", sorry.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Wow the Mudmaster must be really expensive in Poland ;-)

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wow the Mudmaster must be really expensive in Poland ;-)


Retail in Polnad is 900 usd, but you can buy it for 720 usd.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Bucky

I am looking to purchase the Mudmaster in the U.S. If any U.S. buyers would mind PMing me with where they purchased and how much they paid, I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## fraza

I think. They al 3 
Have same colore the only differed its straps..(i prefer buy three straps and use theme )


----------



## babola

fraza said:


> I think. They al 3
> Have same colore the only differed its straps..(i prefer buy three straps and use theme )


Actually all 3 models are different even if you exclude straps. True, it's subtle dial/bezel/markers details - yes...but still different.


----------



## John_Harrison

Reporting in...

JH


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 8 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 5 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 4 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112)

*Together ..................................... 17 watches*

2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Heinzboy

Y'all buying on Amazon or what? I want one and it seems I can only find on Amazon


----------



## jourdan

after a countless sleepless nights
I finally decided to pull the trigger on this one instead of gpw 1000
ordered one from rakuten saturday night
how long do you guys think before it gets here in australia?


----------



## babola

jourdan said:


> after a countless sleepless nights
> I finally decided to pull the trigger on this one instead of gpw 1000
> ordered one from rakuten saturday night
> how long do you guys think before it gets here in australia?


Post again here in this thread once it arrives...

As for shipping times, if EMS it will take 3-4 days to Aussie from the day it leaves Japan.


----------



## Heinzboy

jourdan said:


> after a countless sleepless nights
> I finally decided to pull the trigger on this one instead of gpw 1000
> ordered one from rakuten saturday night
> how long do you guys think before it gets here in australia?


Rakuten?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Heinzboy said:


> Rakuten?


Rakuten: Global Market - Shopping Japanese products from Japan and search on GWG-1000

If you want more info about Rakuten, use Google against Watchuseek. Go to google and type in: site:forums.watchuseek.com Rakuten

From that you will find many threads on Watchuseek about Rakuten sellers and the buying experience.. ;-)


----------



## D1cky986

Man meets the Master, another GWG-1000-1A9 Yellow to add to the count.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 8 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 5 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 5 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986)

*Together ..................................... 18 watches*

2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Piowa said:


> Deepsea_dweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piowa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never say never.
> 
> If I sell one King, one liver and some unused photo gear, maybe I could afford it.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa
> 
> 
> 
> Selling liver! Are you talking here about foie gras Piowa ? ;-);-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant "kidney", sorry.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa
Click to expand...

Big difference, Piowa! For one, you only have 1. For the other, you have 2.

ER:
Doc 1, "Full liver resection, complete. Where's the donor liver for transplant?"
Doc 2, "Wait... liver, I thought I said kidney!"
Doc 1, "You kidding right! Where did you go to medical sch...oh sht..."
Beeeeeeeep


----------



## Piowa

watch_geek2014 said:


> Big difference, Piowa! For one, you only have 1. For the other, you have 2.
> ER:
> Doc 1, "Full liver resection, complete. Where's the donor liver for transplant?"
> Doc 2, "Wait... liver, I thought I said kidney!"
> Doc 1, "You kidding right! Where did you go to medical sch...oh sht..."
> Beeeeeeeep


I didn't go to medical school, so I am not supposed to know all that kind of stuff. 


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TallPaul

Is mudmaster on sale in the US yet? Or are you guys all ordering from Japan?


----------



## cbkihong

TallPaul said:


> Is mudmaster on sale in the US yet? Or are you guys all ordering from Japan?


Mine's from Japan. I think most if not all counted are Japan domestic models too, given international release just started like a week ago.


----------



## Knives and Lint

TallPaul said:


> Is mudmaster on sale in the US yet? Or are you guys all ordering from Japan?


I've noticed a few starting to pop up on the Bay from US sellers, and some of them seem to be packaged in the tin rather than the Japan market packaging. So I assume they may be starting to trickle in


----------



## mchent

Mine arrived today from Japan. Love it!









-Troy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilR

There is one up for sale in the classified forum here


----------



## mtb2104

Called a few outlets, and all left with black. Only 1 closest to my place had yellow in stock... Rushed down and the price was right, pulled the trigger immediately. Personal fastest GShock purchase record.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> Called a few outlets, and all left with black. Only 1 closest to my place had yellow in stock... Rushed down and the price was right, pulled the trigger immediately. Personal fastest GShock purchase record.


E
X
C
E 
L
L
E
N
T


----------



## mtb2104

thanks Tom. 
this is my first ever yellow G.. and I like it because when unscrewing the crown, it feels as if I am interfacing with my other watches (well, sort of)
the outlet mentioned to me that there are some new models coming, hence they can give me a good price for the "first batch"... wonder what other colours will be popping up?


----------



## franksf

mtb2104 said:


> thanks Tom.
> this is my first ever yellow G.. and I like it because when unscrewing the crown, it feels as if I am interfacing with my other watches (well, sort of)
> the outlet mentioned to me that there are some new models coming, hence they can give me a good price for the "first batch"... wonder what other colours will be popping up?


Which outlet?


----------



## mtb2104

franksf said:


> Which outlet?


G Factory in Singapore


----------



## Everdying

mtb2104 said:


> G Factory in Singapore


its finally here?!
whats the retail price? around sgd900?


----------



## mtb2104

Everdying said:


> its finally here?!
> whats the retail price? around sgd900?


Yes they are here! But selling fast
Sticker price 899 SGD


----------



## Everdying

mtb2104 said:


> Yes they are here! But selling fast
> Sticker price 899 SGD


ah, i guess i'll wait for dealers to get stock, at least they should be able to give 15% off...i hope.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 8 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 7 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 5 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison)

*Together ..................................... 20 watches*

2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mtb2104

Everdying said:


> ah, i guess i'll wait for dealers to get stock, at least they should be able to give 15% off...i hope.


maybe you should drop by the G Factory near you.. there might be some surprise for you.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> thanks Tom.
> this is my first ever yellow G.. and I like it because when unscrewing the crown, it feels as if I am interfacing with my other watches (well, sort of)
> the outlet mentioned to me that there are some new models coming, hence they can give me a good price for the "first batch"... wonder what other colours will be popping up?


Super duper cool    TBH the yellow was love on first sight. I knew Casio will pull off a great ( yellow ) one and gotta say it even exceeded my expectations! My first analog G ever ( I'm close to 50 Shocks I think ) and it was vital that the yellow Master won't let me down   I'm hungry 4 more - like you! You will see soon


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> G Factory in Singapore


And yes G Factory pretty cool.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## babola

mtb2104 said:


> Called a few outlets, and all left with black. Only 1 closest to my place had yellow in stock... Rushed down and the price was right, pulled the trigger immediately. Personal fastest GShock purchase record.


I said this many times over the last few weeks but I'll say it again...LOVE that subdued -1A9 dial !!!


----------



## babola

mtb2104 said:


> thanks Tom.
> this is my first ever yellow G.. and I like it because when unscrewing the crown, it feels as if I am interfacing with my other watches (well, sort of)
> the outlet mentioned to me that there are some new models coming, hence they can give me a good price for the "first batch"... wonder what other colours will be popping up?


The GWG-1000GB Black&Gold should be next, but not before December, though. 
I doubt Casio would release any other color variations in the next 2 months, these existing three models are just too new.


----------



## gotshocked

The voices made me do it. The voices said "you neeeeeed to join the GWG club!!!" I did not imagine it beeing that big of a chunky thing. But sometimes ... size does matter 
The little 5600 sneaked into the same shipment


----------



## Piowa

Three models are 8, 7 and 6. Close cut. 


GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 8 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 7 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 6 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked)

*Together ..................................... 21 watches*

2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cbkihong

Me! My first solo shot, radio synced.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 8 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 8 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 6 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked)

*Together ..................................... 22 watches
*
2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jourdan

here is mine
please count me in

:rodekaart


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 9 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 8 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 6 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked)

*Together ..................................... 23 watches
*
2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JSM9872

This just in!!










Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 9 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 8 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 7 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872)

*Together ..................................... 24 watches
*
2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JSM9872 said:


> This just in!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Fantastic score JSM9872  Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## cbkihong

BTW, has anybody bought international versions, and are they still made in Japan?


----------



## Phantasm

Nice watches everyone! Such a nice looking piece. Thinking about adding one to my collection too.

Waiting for a good review still. I like the all black and the black/green. I am also hoping that the international versions will still be made in Japan like the GPW-1000 is.

----------> Still wondering what the strap feels like - it looks stiff and hard like the GPW-1000 <------------


----------



## Foxtrot370

Count me in for a 1A9. I have a 7.25" wrist. A bit too bulky and i think it was designed that way and made to fit the average wrist of my size. I almost returned this, i'm getting used to it now. Size compared to my cable remote.
.













Now, where can I get a black band for this? &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

JSM9872 said:


> This just in!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


John, first the Sporty and now this. You're killing me. Both are so sweet.


----------



## Piowa

nine nine seven

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 9 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 9 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 7 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872)

*Together ..................................... 25 watches
*
2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

Foxtrot370 said:


> Count me in for a 1A9. I have a 7.25" wrist. A bit too bulky and i think it was designed that way and made to fit the average wrist of my size. I almost returned this, i'm getting used to it now. Size compared to my cable remote.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, where can I get a black band for this? 


Welcome to the forum *Foxtrot. :-!:-!:-!

*I'm afraid you'll have to strap the remote to your wrist to provide a proper comparison ! :-d


----------



## Foxtrot370

JohnQFord said:


> Welcome to the forum *Foxtrot. :-!:-!:-!
> 
> *I'm afraid you'll have to strap the remote to your wrist to provide a proper comparison ! :-d


Sorry John, last time I strapped the remote to my wrist, my wife almost wrapped the TV around my neck.
Well, anyways, here's a better comparison with an XLander. Mudmstr is slightly taller (+2mm) but face diameter's almost same. 
.


----------



## Myrrhman

Soooo excited. Getting mine (1A) tommorrow !!


----------



## JSM9872

Myrrhman said:


> Soooo excited. Getting mine (1A) tommorrow !!


Congrats!! That's the one I have, you're going to love it!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Myrrhman

Oooh yeah ...
the BEAST !!

























_GWG_-_1000_-_1AER_ 
I love it !!


----------



## Piowa

nine nine eight

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 9 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 9 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 8 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman)

*Together ..................................... 26 watches
*
2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

Myrrhman said:


> Oooh yeah ...
> the BEAST !!
> View attachment 5443034
> 
> 
> _GWG_-_1000_-_1AER_
> I love it !!


Congratulations *Myrrhman *... looks great !!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## babola

Myrrhman said:


> Oooh yeah ...
> the BEAST !!
> 
> View attachment 5443034
> 
> 
> _GWG_-_1000_-_1AER_
> I love it !!


Wow, that "thing" is beautiful! :-!


----------



## Piowa

Three more from Polish forums

























GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 11 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 10 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Pol03)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 8 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman)

*Together ..................................... 29 watches
*
2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## babola

Another monster mudder hits the dirt!

Just managed to get my grubby fingers on a black 1A model...my brother in law bought it a week ago and decided it was too big for him. Offered it to me at a nice discount and I couldn't say no b-)

I was originally after a yellow strap model (1A9) but this will do for now |>


----------



## babola

Phantasm said:


> Nice watches everyone! Such a nice looking piece. Thinking about adding one to my collection too.
> 
> Waiting for a good review still. I like the all black and the black/green. I am also hoping that the international versions will still be made in Japan like the GPW-1000 is.
> 
> ----------> Still wondering what the strap feels like - it looks stiff and hard like the GPW-1000 <------------


Fear not young Jedi...the strap is pliable and comfortable. The international model is also made in Japan. I own one of these.


----------



## Piowa

Congrats, Babola.

11 + 10 + 9 = 30

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 11 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 10 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Pol03)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 9 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola)

*Together ..................................... 30 watches
*
2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## d2mac

Im in!


----------



## Piowa

Congrats, d2mac. How do you like it?

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 12 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 10 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Pol03)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 9 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola)

*Together ..................................... 31 watches
*
2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

d2mac said:


> Im in!


Stunning and great shot d2mac  So great that our moderator is joining the party as well. No holding back of course and rightly so  Enjoy the beauty and welcome to the club 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

Atomant









GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 13 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 10 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Pol03)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 9 watches (Ryan Bishop, Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola)

*Together ..................................... 32 watches
*
2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

My own Mudmaster. Bought it from Ryan Bishop (thanks a lot), so there is no change in the count.









GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 13 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 10 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Pol03)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 9 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa)

*Together ..................................... 32 watches
*
2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Excellent score Piowa  Looks fabulous & welcome to the Mudmaster club. Surely you will be enjoying the beauty. Of course many more shots to come. Looking forward to it. Enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## njb242

+1 Yellow


----------



## Piowa

13 + 11 + 9

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 13 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 11 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 9 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa)

*Together ..................................... 33 watches
*
2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## seamaster80

Just got the Yellow.
 Should I keep it, or get the Green, or black?


----------



## JSM9872

seamaster80 said:


> Just got the Yellow.
> Should I keep it, or get the Green, or black?


Looks great, congrats!! I have the all black and can't help but want the yellow. Probably going to be picking it up too haha.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 13 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 12 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 9 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa)

*Together ..................................... 34 watches
*
2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dk0092012

My MUDMASTER just arrived from Japan!!!

















Compare to my only GW-5610


----------



## JohnQFord

Welcome *dk* ! You're off to a great start ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 14 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 12 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 9 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa)

*Together ..................................... 35 watches
*
2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Nash









GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 14 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 13 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Nash)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 9 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa)

*Together ..................................... 36 watches
*
2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Elixir (from Polish forum)









GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 14 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 13 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Nash)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 10 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir)

*Together ..................................... 37 watches
*
2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Kawei









GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 14 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 14 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Nash, Kawei)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 10 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir)

*Together ..................................... 38 watches
*
2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Acowlup

Count me in, yeah!


----------



## JohnQFord

Acowlup said:


> Count me in, yeah!
> 
> View attachment 5581713


Welcome to the forum *Acowlup. *

Watch #1 ... great start ... keep it up !!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Piowa

One to forty

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 15 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 14 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Nash, Kawei)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 10 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir)

*Together ..................................... 39 watches
*
2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sma

Hi!!


----------



## Piowa

F O R T Y

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 15 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 14 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Nash, Kawei)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 11 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma)

*Together ..................................... 40 watches
*
2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## afterdarksg

Just ordered the black gold version through my friend in Osaka. Hope to receive it next week


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

sma said:


> Hi!!


Congrats to Mudmaster number 40 on our forum and welcome to the club. Great choice 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## sma

another shot for you (with a tiny little friend under the king!)


----------



## gnus411

Just when you think you're out...you get sucked right back in.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 16 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 14 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Nash, Kawei)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 11 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma)

*Together ..................................... 41 watches
*
2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Myszor 








#Ziutek








GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 16 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 14 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Nash, Kawei)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 13 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek)

*Together ..................................... 43 watches
*
2MM ----------- Jkd2

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JSM9872

Absolutely love the look of this. Hard to choose which one I prefer now!










Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JSM9872 said:


> Absolutely love the look of this. Hard to choose which one I prefer now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


It's a beauty  Huge congrats JSM9842. Well done and enjoy


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 16 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 15 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Nash, Kawei, JSM9872)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 13 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek)

*Together ..................................... 44 watches
*
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JSM9872

Deepsea_dweller said:


> It's a beauty  Huge congrats JSM9842. Well done and enjoy


Thank you Deepsea!! Loving the yellow, just the right shade in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mcisk

Just received the same watch. How did you get the baro and date to display on the screen?
Thanks..


----------



## JSM9872

mcisk said:


> Just received the same watch. How did you get the baro and date to display on the screen?
> Thanks..


The top left button changes the display on the digital screen. If you are in regular time keeping mode just press it until you have the desired baro chart displayed.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mcisk

Works like a charm.
Thanks JSM9872!


----------



## andyahs

Arrived yesterday : GWG-1000-1A9



With his Brother:


----------



## skids1112

Very nice. I'll be in Nassau next month.


----------



## Atomant

Keem'em coming in! Mine will be here in a few days!!! :-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## grndstar

After work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grndstar

Apologize for my reply, I can't seem to attach a photo to share with you all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

andyahs said:


> Arrived yesterday : GWG-1000-1A9
> 
> 
> 
> With his Brother:


Fabulous pair  Huge congrats

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

Congrats, Andy. 16:16:13

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 16 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 16 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80,Nash, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 13 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek)

*Together ..................................... 45 watches

**2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, **Andyahs**

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## Joakim Agren

Since more people are now getting multiples of this model. Then perhaps we should come up with some funny titles for those that owns more then one? Any suggestions?:think:


----------



## Time4Playnow

Joakim Agren said:


> Since more people are now getting multiples of this model. Then perhaps we should come up with some funny titles for those that owns more then one? Any suggestions?:think:


People who own 1 watch: The true Master of Mud!

Two watches: The Duke of Muddiness

Three or more watches: The Muddiest of all Muddies

:-d


----------



## Piowa

One watch - MudMaster
Two watches - Mudder than Mud
Three watches - the Muddest of Mud
Four watches - ???


----------



## jourdan

^master of mudness


----------



## Piowa

One watch - MudMaster
Two watches - Mudder than Mud
Three watches - the Muddest of Mud
Four watches - Master of Mudness
Five watches - ............. [wait a minute, there are only four of them]



Cheers, Piowa


----------



## smilton

Just received my 1A today. Great watch! Really like the fact that it has 23.59.59 chrono along with all the other features. Not a fan of the 24 minute chrono on some of the other high end analog models. Excuse crappy pic taken quickly with iPad.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 16 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 16 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80,Nash, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 14 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton)

*Together ..................................... 46 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JaqueDemour

Yellow band looks very good.


----------



## Piowa

Tam pak yu










*16:16:15 !!!*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 16 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 16 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80,Nash, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 15 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu)

*Together ..................................... 47 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MiamiJAG

Congratulations to all the new and future owners. I enjoyed your pictures very much, but you made my decision of which to get, much, much harder now. Like all 3. Leaning for the one with yellow strap, and buying a black wristband later. Anyway, wish you all have good times with your MudMaster, with or without mud.


----------



## babola

MiamiJAG said:


> Congratulations to all the new and future owners. I enjoyed your pictures very much, but you made my decision of which to get, much, much harder now. Like all 3. Leaning for the one with yellow strap, and buying a black wristband later. Anyway, wish you all have good times with your MudMaster, with or without mud.


Do explore this option too, though - 1000-1A model with a bezel from 9A. I found generic 1A bezel with its busy cream lettering all over the bezel outline a little too much for my taste, but I guess you already feel the same about the 1A bezel, anyway.

The subdued grey G-shock on top of the 9A bezel makes a balanced visual match with the grey light button at the bottom. The 1A strap text in cream is balanced with the cream dial numerals and hands.

I will do a swap on mine soon and show the result here.


----------



## MiamiJAG

Agree, for me the red hand and black and cream makes it more balanced considering the big size. Well, I still haven'the try it out in person, but I really liked this design. Hope to see your watch picture posted here soon.


----------



## babola

MiamiJAG said:


> Agree, for me the red hand and black and cream makes it more balanced considering the big size. Well, I still haven'the try it out in person, but I really liked this design. Hope to see your watch picture posted here soon.


No probs, the red hand on 9A is cool, but so it is the red Mudmaster writing on the 1A dial. The bright yellow Mudmaster text on the 9A dial sticks out on its own, though and isn't balanced with the cream text on the strap. But that's me, and I tend to nitpick these things a little more than a 'normal' person ;-)


----------



## MiamiJAG

Yes, I think so too. Hope you get yours soon, so I can take a peek and pull the trigger on mine. 
Regards


----------



## Piowa

Umarrajs










*16:16:16*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 16 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 16 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80,Nash, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 16 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs)

*Together ..................................... 48 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Atomant

Thanks for already adding me in Piowa.  here's a picture of mine. Currently my best fitting G-Shock next to the Rangeman and GX-56. Thank you Casio for making a watch for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gzpermadi

_Can somebody tell me if all Mudmaster made in Japan or are there any Thailand made?_


----------



## D1cky986

gzpermadi said:


> _Can somebody tell me if all Mudmaster made in Japan or are there any Thailand made?_


Made in Japan..


----------



## afterdarksg

Here's mine, awesome watch, packaging was a tad disappointing with the normal japan market watch box, compared with the Beast :/


----------



## Piowa

*16:16:16:1*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 16 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 16 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80,Nash, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 16 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 1 watch (Afeterdarksg)

*Together ..................................... 49 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## umarrajs

Here is a size comparison between the beauty & the (likable) MM Beast...........


----------



## paulphilly

Anyone thought about what a 1000-1A3 face with the 1000-A9 strap would look like? I'm thinking of going that route. My 1A3 (green) will be here tomorrow. Can someone guide me to where I can purchase the A9 yellow band? Thanks.


----------



## babola

paulphilly said:


> Anyone thought about what a 1000-1A3 face with the 1000-A9 strap would look like? I'm thinking of going that route. My 1A3 (green) will be here tomorrow. Can someone guide me to where I can purchase the A9 yellow band? Thanks.


 Should work just fine. There's enough of yellow accent on the dial to be offset by the yellow strap.

Also the print on the strap is black, so it shouldn't clash with anything.

Go for it! :-!


----------



## JaqueDemour

I have an antique Casio one, still working fine and always reminds me about my childhood. The modern ones are great as well but most of them are larger ones.


----------



## paulphilly

babola said:


> Should work just fine. There's enough of yellow accent on the dial to be offset by the yellow strap.
> 
> Also the print on the strap is black, so it shouldn't clash with anything.
> 
> Go for it! :-!


Thanks, I think it will look nice! Now, I just have to find out where to purchase the yellow band


----------



## Piowa

Waski88 - from Polish forum








Zmisz - from Polish forum








*
18:16:16:1*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 18 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Zmisz)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 16 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80,Nash, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 16 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 1 watch (Afeterdarksg)

*Together ..................................... 51 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JonL

Add one for me --- arrived this morning --- Believe the Hype! This thing rocks!


----------



## Piowa

*18:17:16:1*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 18 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Zmisz)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 17 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80,Nash, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 16 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 1 watch (Afeterdarksg)

*Together ..................................... 52 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## paulphilly

Look what USPS delivered to me today


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JonL said:


> Add one for me --- arrived this morning --- Believe the Hype! This thing rocks!


Welcome to the club Jon. Fabulous catch. Enjoy the yellow beauty

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## RedHerringHack

I love the watch, recently took it to 30 meters depth.
One of the few Casios of mine which will keep the stock strap.


----------



## tarichar

I took 20 pics on my other thread.


----------



## Piowa

*19:18:16:2*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 19 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Zmisz, Paulphilly)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 18 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80,Nash, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 16 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 2 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar)

*Together ..................................... 55 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*19:18:17:2*

Gshockmike










GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 19 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Zmisz, Paulphilly)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 18 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80,Nash, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 17 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 2 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar)

*Together ..................................... 56 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## seamaster80

Try here.

KINKODO | Rakuten Global Market: Casio [CASIO, g-shock for the GWG-1000 band (belt)


----------



## babola

seamaster80 said:


> Try here.
> 
> KINKODO | Rakuten Global Market: Casio [CASIO, g-shock for the GWG-1000 band (belt)


Great find seamaster...that's about 1/3 of the PacParts price and also available right now.


----------



## seamaster80

I have the Yellow, been looking around for the green, and black. Have only found the yellow one @ Rakuten.


----------



## mildot

I've had mine for several weeks now and love it.


----------



## Piowa

Pics or it didn't happen. 


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## infinityloop

Count me in. Only had it a couple of days, still trying to figure it out.









Since this watch is new still, anybody found a different strap to put on it? Would like some sort of nato strap/velcro to put on it since I'm wearing it on the 4th hole of the strap at the beginning.


----------



## Piowa

*20:18:17:2*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 20 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Zmisz, Paulphilly, Infinityloop)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 18 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80,Nash, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 17 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 2 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar)

*Together ..................................... 57 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Emergency

Just received my GWG-1000-1A3. cool...


----------



## Piowa

https://www.watchuseek.com/f105/casio-g-shock-mudmaster-gwg1000-2514602.html






*

22:18:17:2*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 22 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Zmisz, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 18 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80,Nash, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 17 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 2 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar)

*Together ..................................... 59 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## aryo_msd

Hi, add me to the list! Just got this awesome watch. I thought it's going to feel bulky and heavy as GPW, turns out very comfortable almost no different than my daily rangeman beater. Glad decide to get this for my back-to-analog watch. Great, great, beautiful watch. I took the Gold Black to accompany me for formal meetings and occasions, not planning to bash it in any outdoor activities. I have the rangeman for that.

Thanks.


----------



## Piowa

*23:18:17:3

*







Ziko739

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 23 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Zmisz, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 18 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80,Nash, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 17 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 3 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd)

*Together ..................................... 61 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*23:18:18:3
*









Floyd

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 23 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Zmisz, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 18 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80,Nash, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 18 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 3 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd)

*Together ..................................... 62 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*23:18:18:3
*
GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 23 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Zmisz, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 18 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 18 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 3 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd)

*Together ..................................... 62 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mildot

So I checked my watch this morning and for some reason it didn't adjust for the end of DST? I had it set to NYC?, was this because it didn't receive the signal from Ft Collins? My other Casio Aviator GW-1100FC adjusted for DST no problem?


----------



## oldspice

mildot said:


> So I checked my watch this morning and for some reason it didn't adjust for the end of DST? I had it set to NYC?, was this because it didn't receive the signal from Ft Collins? My other Casio Aviator GW-1100FC adjusted for DST no problem?


In a word, yes. About half of my atomics didn't sync last night due to various reasons (not near a window, in a drawer; that kind of thing). I manually synced a couple this morning and DST behaved correctly. Just do a manual sync and you'll be in business.


----------



## andyahs

mildot said:


> So I checked my watch this morning and for some reason it didn't adjust for the end of DST? I had it set to NYC?, was this because it didn't receive the signal from Ft Collins? My other Casio Aviator GW-1100FC adjusted for DST no problem?


I have 16 atomic G's and only two of my 4 Rangeman's did not sync. Not sure why but will try again tonight.


----------



## mildot

What does a "manual" sync entail, (I'm new at this) and I set my DST to "auto" and it moved the time ahead? tuned it to "off" and the correct time appeared? according to the watch last sync was 10/15.


----------



## JSM9872

mildot said:


> What does a "manual" sync entail, (I'm new at this) and I set my DST to "auto" and it moved the time ahead? tuned it to "off" and the correct time appeared? according to the watch last sync was 10/15.


Manual means you are the one the initiates the sync. You can do this by changing to R/C mode (hit the mode button 8 times from regular time keeping mode) and then holding Alt1 (bottom right button) in for a couple seconds to start the sync. It is much easier to get it to sync at night, it may be difficult now just as a warning.

Since we are not currently in DST turning it off set it to the correct time. The last time it synced (10/15) we would still have been in DST which is why it moved it ahead an hour when you switched it to Auto.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mildot

JSM9872 said:


> Manual means you are the one the initiates the sync. You can do this by changing to R/C mode (hit the mode button 8 times from regular time keeping mode) and then holding Alt1 (bottom right button) in for a couple seconds to start the sync. It is much easier to get it to sync at night, it may be difficult now just as a warning.
> 
> Since we are not currently in DST turning it off set it to the correct time. The last time it synced (10/15) we would still have been in DST which is why it moved it ahead an hour when you switched it to Auto.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Thanks great explanation, Well done, Cheers


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

count me in boys! :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

soulbridgemedia said:


> count me in boys! :-!


Awesome SBM 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

*24:18:18:3
*
GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 24 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Zmisz, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 18 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 18 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 3 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd)

*Together ..................................... 63 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## stocksniper

Does this puppy have a lot of glare, does it have any AR coating? Can´t see much glare in the pics, but the video review here says no anti-reflecive coating, and shows awful glare sometimes.....https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gwg-1000-mudmaster-video-review-2429625.html Some websites say it has anti-reflective coating.


----------



## PSU2001

Does anyone have a side by side comparison of a Mudmaster v Rangeman???


----------



## Time4Playnow

PSU2001 said:


> Does anyone have a side by side comparison of a Mudmaster v Rangeman???


https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/mudman-gwg-1000-coming-fall-2015-a-1788626-23.html -- post number 195

Also check post numbers 273 and 308 in the same thread..


----------



## mildot

So put mine outside last night on the balcony, and got a signal, switched to DST AUTO and we are G2G, seems like it received the signal at exactly the same time as about 2 weeks ago??? BTW do any other owners calibrate the Baro, alt, compass? etc or just leave it alone?


----------



## babola

stocksniper said:


> Does this puppy have a lot of glare, does it have any AR coating? Can´t see much glare in the pics, but the video review here says no anti-reflecive coating, and shows awful glare sometimes.....https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gwg-1000-mudmaster-video-review-2429625.html Some websites say it has anti-reflective coating.


No it doesn't. At least not specified officially by Casio. You can also test this for yourself and come to the same conclusion.

"Anti-glare glass" and "anti-reflective glass" statements seem to be manufactured monikers mostly by online vendors and sellers of Casio watches.


----------



## psikat

Slightly OT: does the digital display show World Time and can you hot-swap Home and WT?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

Kilovolt








*

25:18:18:3
*
GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 25 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Zmisz, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 18 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 18 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 3 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd)

*Together ..................................... 64 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kilovolt

Late comer ... already accounted for ... ;-)


----------



## gizzzmo

I'm also in now: one more 1A3 got a new wrist ;-) 

@Z5 compact


----------



## Piowa

Pic or it did not happen. 


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gizzzmo

Piowa said:


> Pic or it did not happen.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa













@Z5 compact


----------



## Piowa

*26:18:18:3
*
GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 26 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Zmisz, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 18 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 18 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 3 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd)

*Together ..................................... 65 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*25:18:18:3
*
GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 25 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 18 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 18 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 3 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd)

*Together ..................................... 64 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Starfish

Is the Mudmaster module similar to Protrek PRW-6000?


----------



## babola

Starfish said:


> Is the Mudmaster module similar to Protrek PRW-6000?


Almost identical, yes.


----------



## seikomd

Does anyone have a side by side with a Gulfmaster GWN-1000?
I'm trying to decide between the two. And for the owners out there of both watches
any comments that may help me decide between them?


----------



## Kilovolt

seikomd said:


> Does anyone have a side by side with a Gulfmaster GWN-1000?
> I'm trying to decide between the two. And for the owners out there of both watches
> any comments that may help me decide between them?


Here you are: 

















The Gulfmaster has that hand that shows the tide and for me living in the mountains it is not very interesting ... :-d


----------



## iceblade

I have a budget only for one. I am torn between mud master or Seiji baby tuna. The look of mud master is so strong. I know they are both different but what would be your pick? Seiko is mechanical watch where Seiko is digital. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

Few more from Polish forum



























*

29:20:18:3
*
GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 29 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 20 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 18 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 3 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd)

*Together ..................................... 70 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Theognosis

Another GWG-1000-1A9 reporting!


----------



## Atomant

iceblade said:


> I have a budget only for one. I am torn between mud master or Seiji baby tuna. The look of mud master is so strong. I know they are both different but what would be your pick? Seiko is mechanical watch where Seiko is digital. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've tried one on, but disappointed at the proportions. I wish there are more choices. I end up with the Mudmaster.

The mud master might have strong features. But if you look carefully, it is not overstated and certainly not blindly following a big watch trend. I am not into big watches but the Mudmaster is certainly staying on my wrist. 2 cents.

Try both on and see what you like.


----------



## Piowa

*29:21:18:3
*
GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 29 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 21 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 18 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 3 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd)

*Together ..................................... 71 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more Gold Piowa 

Thank you 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## SuperP

Theognosis said:


> Another GWG-1000-1A9 reporting!


Nice! Love the yellow strap.
Wrist size?


----------



## Piowa

Big congrats DSD*

29:21:18:4
*
GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 29 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 21 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 18 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 4 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ..................................... 72 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Deepsea_dweller

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thank you Piowa  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli

Deepsea_dweller said:


> One more Gold Piowa
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Big contrast, beautiful choice Deepsea!

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Big contrast, beautiful choice Deepsea!
> 
> Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


Thank you fcasoli

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## iceblade

@Atomant I tried both. The look, mud master has the strongest calling. Baby tuna, the spec and mechanical. Wish I could have both. Decisions...first world problem


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Yesterday's daylight shot









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Theognosis

SuperP said:


> Nice! Love the yellow strap.
> Wrist size?


It's really a thing of beauty. The Mudmaster sang to me. It's on par with my other pieces that cost so much more. Wrist size is 6".


----------



## JSM9872

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yesterday's daylight shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Looks great Deepsea! Makes me want to pick one up haha.

"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JSM9872 said:


> Looks great Deepsea! Makes me want to pick one up haha.
> 
> "Don't Panic!"
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thank you  Yes it's a beauty JSM9872 - go for it  Just 4 so far on F17. Btw I'm seriously considering the green one - Piowa gonna like it  I thought I'm safe 4 now but saw it today in the display - wow. Xmas not far away


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yesterday's daylight shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


OMG Tom, Gold is the TOP Mudmaster by Far...... (very near to yellow...) Jus Perfect!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> OMG Tom, Gold is the TOP Mudmaster by Far...... (very near to yellow...) Jus Perfect!!!


Happy that you like it Pachoe. Thanks a lot  I think a side by side nature shot with the yellow one inevitable. Will try sometimes the coming days.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## cbkihong

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thank you  Yes it's a beauty JSM9872 - go for it  Just 4 so far on F17. Btw I'm seriously considering the green one - Piowa gonna like it  I thought I'm safe 4 now but saw it today in the display - wow. Xmas not far away


I guess it wouldn't be long till you grab all 4 of them and be 4MM full house. Xmas not far away.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

cbkihong said:


> I guess it wouldn't be long till you grab all 4 of them and be 4MM full house. Xmas not far away.


No no. 3 max unless there would be a purple or orange release


----------



## umarrajs

Couldn't resist this (my second Mud Master. Muddy has grown on me after I purchased the black strap version).

HAPPY THANkS-GIVING- CASIO Fraternity!!


----------



## seikomd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

umarrajs said:


> Couldn't resist this (my second Mud Master. Muddy has grown on me after I purchased the black strap version).
> 
> HAPPY THANkS-GIVING- CASIO Fraternity!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 6145394
> 
> 
> View attachment 6145402


Double compliment, but the gold edition is over the top, in my opinion 

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## Worker

Please count me in.....


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 31 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, Umarrajs, Seikomod)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 21 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 19 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 4 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ..................................... 75 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## KarelVdD

Just ordered a GWG-1000-1A3JF from Seiya Japan. Pretty excited about this G, though it has no functionality which I don't have on another watch yet.  I hope this time it passes in my country without extra taxes, though that chance seems rather small to me... And those damn taxes sevices can keep my order three weeks with them too...


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

First MudMaster Fake









8-(

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

fcasoli said:


> Double compliment, but *the gold edition is over the top*, in my opinion
> 
> Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


What has changed from a week ago when you told

*Deepsea_dweller*: "Big contrast, beautiful choice Deepsea!" when he posted his gold edition ???


----------



## frhoads

I'm guessing this is just a language infelicity.

In American English [and presumably Canadian], "over the top" usually has a slightly derogatory connotation...something is =excessively= flashy. I'm guessing that our friend fcasoli just meant, "it's really great."

[If I had a nickel or a pfennig or a ruble for every phase I have mangled in Russian or German, I would be one rich camper. This is small potatoes.]



JohnQFord said:


> What has changed from a week ago when you told
> 
> *Deepsea_dweller*: "Big contrast, beautiful choice Deepsea!" when he posted his gold edition ???


----------



## babola

Piowa said:


> First MudMaster Fake
> 
> 8-(
> 
> Cheers, Piowa



View attachment 6179378


Stealthy baby...stealthy!


----------



## cbkihong

Piowa said:


> First MudMaster Fake
> 
> 8-(
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


That's not first. I cited that on the fake G forum more than a month ago.


----------



## Piowa

cbkihong said:


> That's not first. I cited that on the fake G forum more than a month ago.


Sorry, didn't know about it. It is awful anyway. 8-(

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sportmats

Count me in...


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 32 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 21 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 19 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 4 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ..................................... 76 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Wolf888

My 1A3 is coming in next week!! Can't wait...... !!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Already added  Just 4 share


























Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## iceblade

Deepsea. You are in Hongkong ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

iceblade said:


> Deepsea. You are in Hongkong ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes Sir 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## psikat

Me too.
How easy is it to swap straps?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

psikat said:


> Me too.
> How easy is it to swap straps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


In all G-Shock is very easy, you must remove 2+2 screws to change belt, you find that on YouTube, but take attention to not force screws with big torque, when you complete the new strip.

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 32 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 22 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 19 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 4 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ..................................... 77 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Wolf888

YES!!!  Finally there!!


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 33 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 22 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 19 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 4 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ..................................... 78 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wolf888 said:


> YES!!!  Finally there!!
> View attachment 6251777


Excellent score Wolf888 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Wolf888

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Excellent score Wolf888
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank's Deepsea _ dweller. ☺?


----------



## KarelVdD

Wolf888 said:


> YES!!!  Finally there!!
> View attachment 6251777


Congratz! Very nice! Mine has arrived in Belgium 3 days ago, but is still with the post company. I guess they will keep it 3 weeks again and ask for 21 % taxes on the value plus administration fee...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf888

KarelVdD said:


> Congratz! Very nice! Mine has arrived in Belgium 3 days ago, but is still with the post company. I guess they will keep it 3 weeks again and ask for 21 % taxes on the value plus administration fee...
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


Yes I know that. I picked my watch up at the Dutch customs because they want to collect taxes. Sucks. But still much cheaper then retail price in Holland of 700 Euro.


----------



## KarelVdD

Wolf888 said:


> Yes I know that. I picked my watch up at the Dutch customs because they want to collect taxes. Sucks. But still much cheaper then retail price in Holland of 700 Euro.


I paid 545 euro already. If they add taxes and other fees, it will add about 150 euro. That's retail price then.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf888

KarelVdD said:


> I paid 545 euro already. If they add taxes and other fees, it will add about 150 euro. That's retail price then.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


Watch 459 Euro ( ebay.com), 10 Euro shipping, 85 Euro Dutch customs.


----------



## Wolf888

Wolf888 said:


> Watch 459 Euro ( ebay.com), 10 Euro shipping, 85 Euro Dutch customs.


That was for 8 days on ebay. Right now cheapest Mudmaster on ebay is 489 Euro.


----------



## KarelVdD

Wolf888 said:


> Watch 459 Euro ( ebay.com), 10 Euro shipping, 85 Euro Dutch customs.


Nice. I wanted to order at Seiyajapan.com because of good comments. Didn't find that much cheaper on Ebay.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf888

KarelVdD said:


> Nice. I wanted to order at Seiyajapan.com because of good comments. Didn't find that much cheaper on Ebay.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


I hope you will have your Mudmaster real soon. It's an amazing watch!!!!


----------



## KarelVdD

I am very curious. It really looks awesome. Though on functionality my Suunto Ambit 3 Peak Sapphire will still be my best watch.  My favorite G for now still is my atomic Frogman.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf888

KarelVdD said:


> I am very curious. It really looks awesome. Though on functionality my Suunto Ambit 3 Peak Sapphire will still be my best watch.  My favorite G for now still is my atomic Frogman.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


My 1st Love is and always will be my 1995 DW 6900.  But the Mudmaster is really really Great!


----------



## KarelVdD

Wolf888 said:


> My 1st Love is and always will be my 1995 DW 6900.  But the Mudmaster is really really Great!


My first was a DW6700.  Very beautiful G too. Got it in 1996, when I turned 18.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## KarelVdD

Just came in. 
On the day I got a little nephew. First time I became an uncle.
17/12/2015 is a good day. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## KarelVdD

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 34 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 22 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 19 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 4 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ..................................... 79 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## discodave

Count me in. Picked this baby up for 485.


----------



## discodave

Count me in. Picked this up for 485 USD.

GWG-1000-1AJF


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 34 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 22 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 20 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 4 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ..................................... 80 watches

*2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

Big congrats DsD !!!

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 35 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 22 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 20 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 4 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ..................................... 81 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## moby711

Here mine brandnew from 18th december...


----------



## arogle1stus

Piowa:
Owning Mudmaster is like making love to an ole maid. You can't overdo it!!!!
But my fave G is my GW 3000 bb1. Solar and atomic. Can't beat it even at EBay!!!

X traindriver Art


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 36 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 22 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 20 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 4 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ..................................... 82 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## cbkihong

3MM, congrats!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

cbkihong said:


> 3MM, congrats!!!


Thank you cbkihong. Gotta see the green one in daylight  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Sean Yee

hey all, bit the bullet on my birthday on 19 dec and bought the MM.

Have to thank all of you guys for the information on the watch and uses when i stumbled on this forum while researching about it .


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 36 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 22 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 20 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 5 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee)

*Together ..................................... 83 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

4 sharing 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Phantasm

-


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 36 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 22 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 21 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Phantasm)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 5 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee)

*Together ..................................... 84 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## shiverz718




----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 36 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 23 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 21 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Phantasm)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 5 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee)

*Together ..................................... 85 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## EVANSCLAN12

Put me down! Just got the all black one and love it!


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 36 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 23 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 22 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Phantasm, Evansclan12)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 5 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee)

*Together ..................................... 86 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sqid

Hi guys, 
I'm a new member and Mudmaster owner (Santa was very generous this year). 
All is working fine but I have a question :
How to read temperature while the watch is on your wrist and the triple sensor is next to your skin and of course the watch is not under your jacket? 
Happy New York!!!


----------



## Sqid

View attachment 1M3A3664.jpg


----------



## Wolf888

Well put it simple, you can't. You'll always get your own body temperature involved. So first watch of the wrist and 20 Min. later you can make temp. readings. To me the most useless feature of the Mudmaster. ( I do love my mudmaster!!!) ♡♡♡ ☺


----------



## JohnQFord

Sqid;24021665
said:


> View attachment 6482849


Welcome to the forum *Sqid. *Great pic ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## JohnQFord

shiverz718;2391140
1 said:


> View attachment 6451041


Great acquisition *shiverz718 *! Enjoy the forum ... but keep one hand on your wallet ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 37 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 23 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 22 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Phantasm, Evansclan12)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 5 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee)

*Together ..................................... 87 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sqid

Thanks Wolf.I did as you said after I discover that the watch can't measure the temperature on your wrist but I thought there is other way. I don't want to offend anybody but i think that the engineers in Casio are brainless. They should know that the the sensor won't work properly. IMHO the best place is where the light button is fitted.


Wolf888 said:


> Well put it simple, you can't. You'll always get your own body temperature involved. So first watch of the wrist and 20 Min. later you can make temp. readings. To me the most useless feature of the Mudmaster. ( I do love my mudmaster!!!) ♡♡♡ ☺


----------



## JohnQFord

Sqid said:


> Thanks Wolf.I did as you said after I discover that the watch can't measure the temperature on your wrist but I thought there is other way. I don't want to offend anybody but i think that the engineers in Casio are brainless. They should know that the the sensor won't work properly. IMHO the best place is where the light button is fitted.


I think the engineers are quite talented & capable ... & would love to create scientific caliber instruments in the watch. :think:

I think you'll find that it's the accountants & the marketing boys that hold them back. o|

Wouldn't want to increase production costs by 2 or 3 bucks ... would we ??? o|


----------



## Phantasm

-


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 37 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 23 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 21 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 5 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee)

*Together ..................................... 86 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## shiverz718

JohnQFord said:


> Great acquisition *shiverz718 *! Enjoy the forum ... but keep one hand on your wallet ! :-!:-!:-!


Thanks, John.... and I know.. tell me about it ;-)


----------



## Eric5964

*delivered today!*

Quite happy with it so far!

GWG-1000-1A3 ............................... 1 watch (Knives and Lint)

GWG-1000-1A ............................... 0 watches

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 1 watch *[/QUOTE]


----------



## S.L

*Re: delivered today!*

Belated christmas gift from my wife,


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 37 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 24 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L.)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 21 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 6 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964)

*Together ..................................... 88 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mrmike

*Re: delivered today!*

Count me in


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 38 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 24 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L.)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 21 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 6 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964)

*Together ..................................... 89 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*Re: delivered today!*



S.L said:


> Belated christmas gift from my wife,


My fave Mudmaster colour  Congrats S.L.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

*Re: delivered today!*



mrmike said:


> Count me in


Awesome awesome and very glad you pulled the trigger mrmike Looks super cool I'm sure you gonna love it. Enjoy and wish you a great 2016!










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mrmike

*Re: delivered today!*



Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome awesome and very glad you pulled the trigger mrmike Looks super cool I'm sure you gonna love it. Enjoy and wish you a great 2016!


Thanks Tom! It is my favorite G so far -- and very comfortable for its size. I appreciate your help with this. Have a great 2016!


----------



## JotaG

I discover this thread, do you think on change straps?


----------



## Wolf888

JotaG said:


> I discover this thread, do you think on change straps?
> 
> View attachment 6549602


Nice to see all options but I like my green ones the most.


----------



## durainello

*Re: delivered today!*

Add me in.
View attachment 6599386


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 39 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 24 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L.)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 21 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 6 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964)

*Together ..................................... 90 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JotaG

Hi,
I am a new Muddie 1A9 happy owner 
Someone could be if there is a chance to "Easy Viewing of the Digital Dials" when Stopwatch is running? 
Sometimes analog hands blocks Digital Dial...and I don't know how I can use Stopwatch without analog hands in the middle of Digital Dial xD 
Thank you!


----------



## Wolf888

JotaG said:


> Hi,
> I am a new Muddie 1A9 happy owner
> Someone could be if there is a chance to "Easy Viewing of the Digital Dials" when Stopwatch is running?
> Sometimes analog hands blocks Digital Dial...and I don't know how I can use Stopwatch without analog hands in the middle of Digital Dial xD
> Thank you!


When you press Light button and B (mode) button at the same time, both anolog hands will move to the 2. For about 10 sec. 
Cheers,


----------



## JotaG

Wolf888 said:


> When you press Light button and B (mode) button at the same time, both anolog hands will move to the 2. For about 10 sec.
> Cheers,


Yeah, thanks but that I want is analog hands will move to 2 indefinitely while I am running Stopwatch...


----------



## kornel91

Piowa i ja sie melduje ze swoim Mudmasterem


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 39 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 25 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 21 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 6 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964)

*Together ..................................... 91 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gnus411

Count me in for one more. This has to be my favorite model of all time.


----------



## fcasoli

this Gold&Black is the last gift from my wife, I think to receive next week from HK...
I do not like analog watch, but I love the look of this one!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

gnus411 said:


> Count me in for one more. This has to be my favorite model of all time.
> 
> View attachment 6680042


Very nice  Enjoy the beauty 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 39 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 25 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 21 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 7 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411)

*Together ..................................... 92 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli

Hi Piowa,

Please add me with Black and Gold.

THANKS










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 39 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 25 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 21 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 8 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Fcasoli)

*Together ..................................... 93 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Leedro




----------



## Piowa

SIX to one hundred

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 39 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 25 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 21 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 9 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Fcasoli, Leedro)

*Together ..................................... 94 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

Leedro said:


>


Welcome to the forum *Leedro* ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## gnus411

Hey Piowa, can I get added to the 2MM list? 

Lots of GB's popping up as of late. |>


----------



## Piowa

Gnus411, done

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 39 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 25 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 21 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 9 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Fcasoli, Leedro)

*Together ..................................... 94 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## romseyman

Please count me in Piowa


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 40 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 25 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 21 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 9 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Fcasoli, Leedro)

*Together ..................................... 95 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster

Think I completely omitted to mention my new favorite..... green and big like the incredible Hulk!


----------



## Piowa

Four to 100

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 41 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 25 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 21 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 9 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Fcasoli, Leedro)

*Together ..................................... 96 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Wolf888

gripmaster said:


> Think I completely omitted to mention my new favorite..... green and big like the incredible Hulk!
> 
> View attachment 6915074
> 
> 
> View attachment 6915082
> 
> 
> View attachment 6915090


Welcome to the party!!! 
I'm completely hooked on the MM!


----------



## Piowa

Wolf888 said:


> Welcome to the party!!!
> I'm completely hooked on the MM!


Me too.

Welcome, Gripmaster, nice to see you again.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Three to 100

Mvanosdol









GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 41 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 25 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 22 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 9 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Fcasoli, Leedro)

*Together ..................................... 97 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli

Hi Piowa, 
I have the black Mudmaster, remove the Gold please... 
Thanks










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## Piowa

Three to 100


GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 41 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 25 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 23 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 8 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro)

*Together ..................................... 97 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli

Thanks Piowa!










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## Z06_Pilot

well, I was ready to count myself as a new 1A3 owner when I get mine today from Amazon. I also have a couple of the GPW-1000 GPS G's and wow, are those nice! I almost hate to post a bad experience with the MM as I think I am the only one....the LCD is impossible to see unless in outdoor light. I don't think the LED light helps much either. Makes setting countdown timers, checking compass bearings, and reading the stopwatch extremely difficult. I am at a loss to understand why watch companies are going to these "negative" (?) LCD screens. Citizen is doing it too. I have a ProTek PAW-5000 I have had for several years. It has a standard black on white LCD and I can read it perfectly in almost any light. 

Very disappointed as I love combo analog/digital watches.....going back to Amazon....it's a shame as it's a fantastic looking piece and I really like the functions....


----------



## Brimstone

So you can add me to the list. I gave a GWG-1000-1A3JF that should be here Monday.

Not my pic, but this one-


----------



## gripmaster

Dear Count Piowa,

Mudmaster Green has just been joined by Mudmaster Gold, for more adventures in even more mud......


----------



## Odie

Guess I'm 100!


----------



## fcasoli

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 7059465
> 
> 
> Dear Count Piowa,
> 
> Mudmaster Green has just been joined by Mudmaster Gold, for more adventures in even more mud......


My compliments, super MUD collection

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## Piowa

100 !!!


GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 42 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 25 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 24 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 9 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster)

*Together ..................................... 100 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Mrcrooka1

Piowa, if you would please. 1A9

Sent from LG G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 42 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 26 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 24 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 9 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster)

*Together ..................................... 101 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Inca Bloc

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-I9295 met Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 43 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 26 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 24 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 9 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster)

*Together ..................................... 102 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tokeisukei

I'd like to add one more. .


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 43 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 27 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 24 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 9 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster)

*Together ..................................... 103 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Haxi

Top the Mudmaster!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Please add my second Mudmaster Piowa, the 1A3. Thanks!


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 44 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 27 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 24 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 9 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster)

*Together ..................................... 104 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Maxy

Add mine too!


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 45 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 27 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 24 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 9 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster)

*Together ..................................... 105 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

My tribute to MudMaster









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Anylau









JustinTan









Mrchan








GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 45 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 27 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 25 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 10 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 1 watch (JustinTan)

*Together ..................................... 108 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## marvin

Add my too 1000GB


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 45 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 27 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 25 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 11 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 1 watch (JustinTan)

*Together ..................................... 109 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## johnbanting

Count me in! My first entry to the G-Shock Crave


----------



## b.watcher

time to join the Party


----------



## Adrian Markus

I am planning to buy this watch(GWG-1000). Please let me know what all i need to check before buying this watch.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## WestOz

Hi, I am also planning to get one of these 1A3 models with the green strap. The 1A3 model seems to be the only one which have the hour markers more bold/white compared to the others that have them darkened out.
Also can you purchase the other coloured straps black and yellow to change the watch look yourself?
Cheers


----------



## cbkihong

WestOz said:


> Also can you purchase the other coloured straps black and yellow to change the watch look yourself?


Sure, several members here have done exactly that.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 47 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 27 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 25 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 11 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 1 watch (JustinTan)

*Together ..................................... 111 watches

*3MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks Piowa

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

Congrats DSD, can you take group shot?


GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 47 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 27 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 25 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 11 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 2 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ..................................... 112 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sure Piowa  Tomorrow sometimes  Thanks a lot 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Quick group shot ...










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## cbkihong

4MM!!


----------



## sabesh

Picked up a GWG-1000-1A3


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more for Piowa  


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 48 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 27 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 25 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 11 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 2 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ..................................... 113 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Adrian Markus

*








The BEAST has arrived..!
#The Toughest Watch In The World *


----------



## Adrian Markus

*
The BEAST has arrived..!
#The Toughest Watch In The World *|>


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 49 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 27 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 25 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 11 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 2 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ..................................... 114 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 49 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 28 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 25 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 11 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 2 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ..................................... 115 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## romseyman

Please add my goldie Piowa.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 49 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 28 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 25 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 12 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 2 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ..................................... 116 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Adrian Markus

Has anyone tried the tampered glass for the new Mudmaster GWG-1000 ??
Check Lowest Price of gilrajavy Liph.G Tempered glass G-Shock GWG-1000 smart watch screen protector | my.Boneprice.com Malaysia

Sent

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## loganhunter2009

Piowa said:


> GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 49 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus)
> 
> GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 28 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm)
> 
> GWG-1000-1A ................................ 25 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan)
> 
> GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 12 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman)
> 
> GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 2 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller)
> 
> *Together ..................................... 116 watches
> 
> *4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
> 2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


So what do I need to do to add myself into this list. I just got mine today:


----------



## Piowa

Poovakkurussi









GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 50 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 29 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm,Poovakkurussi)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 25 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 12 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 2 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ..................................... 118 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Adrian Markus

View attachment 7985450

View attachment 7985442









Matte finish sapphire glass


----------



## Poovakkurussi

1A9
Piowa: over to you, to do the honors.


----------



## Piowa

Sq01










GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 50 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 29 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm,Poovakkurussi)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 26 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 12 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 2 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ..................................... 119 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## aurora889

Here's mine:


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 51 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 29 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm,Poovakkurussi)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 26 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 12 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 2 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ..................................... 120 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Adrian Markus

Piowa said:


> Sq01
> 
> View attachment 7994178
> 
> 
> 
> GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 50 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009)
> 
> GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 29 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm,Poovakkurussi)
> 
> GWG-1000-1A ................................ 26 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01)
> 
> GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 12 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman)
> 
> GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 2 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller)
> 
> *Together ..................................... 119 watches
> 
> *4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
> 2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Is that a screen protector on the watch ? 
If yes then from where did buy ?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

Track40









GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 52 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 30 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 26 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 12 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 3 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40)

*Together ..................................... 123 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
3MM ----------- Track40
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## loganhunter2009

Here is an interesting promo video for the Mudmaster. Enjoy.


----------



## Yirmeyahu.chan

Reporting in, Piowa.
G-Shock MUDMASTER GWG-1000RD-4AJF


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 52 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 30 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 26 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 12 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 4 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan)


*Together ..................................... 124 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
3MM ----------- Track40
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Milloncobra










GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 54 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 30 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 27 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 12 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 4 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan)


*Together ..................................... 127 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
3MM ----------- Track40
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## milloncobra

Count me in, because i bought this badass watch today!!! love it


----------



## johnbanting

reporting in:
*G-Shock x adFunture x VEIL*


----------



## Mrcrooka1

johnbanting said:


> reporting in:
> *G-Shock x adFunture x VEIL*
> View attachment 8209394
> View attachment 8209402


I've never seen this version before. I had to google it.....came out in 2015, and a gpw 1000, gwn 1000 variants. That strap pops . NICE

Sent from LG G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 55 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL))

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 30 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 27 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 12 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 4 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan)


*Together ..................................... 128 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
3MM ----------- Track40
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sheepdog812

Add me to the list, my gwg 1000 1A will be delivered tomorrow! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mgh1967

Arrived from Hong Kong this morning!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Congratulations


----------



## Ctaranti

Just received mine!



Ctaranti


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 57 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 30 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 28 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 12 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 4 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan)


*Together ..................................... 131 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
3MM ----------- Track40
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## j_bauer

Delivered today. GWG-1000-1A3...


----------



## typericey

Rescue Red reporting for duty!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## j_bauer

Delivered today. GWG-1000-1A3...
View attachment 8290514


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 58 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 30 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 28 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 12 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 5 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey)


*Together ..................................... 133 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
3MM ----------- Track40
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Andyahs, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## andyahs

Finally got my third Mudmaster (*GWG-1000-1A3*) a few weeks ago just have not been able to post.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 59 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 30 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 28 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 12 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 5 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey)


*Together ..................................... 134 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## M-Shock

Hi Guys,

Long time WUS f17 lurker, but today I'd like to announce that I picked up a GWG1000RD  This is my 4th G-Shock (all ani/digi)

It wont let me post images, but I will when I'm allowed.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 59 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 30 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 28 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 12 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 6 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, M-Shock)


*Together ..................................... 135 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rayoui

Hey folks,

Figured I would share my first G-Shock purchase, a GWG-1000-1A!


----------



## JohnQFord

M-Shock said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Long time WUS f17 lurker, but today I'd like to announce that I picked up a GWG1000RD  This is my 4th G-Shock (all ani/digi)
> 
> It wont let me post images, but I will when I'm allowed.


I think we all started out as 'lurkers' for varying durations.

I started out looking for leather straps for a diver. A few months later ... VOILA !

Welcome to the show ... enjoy it ! :-!


----------



## M-Shock

JohnQFord said:


> Welcome to the show ... enjoy it ! :-!


Thanks John, I'm also from Vancouver!


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 59 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 30 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 29 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 12 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 6 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, M-Shock)


*Together ..................................... 136 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## M-Shock

Here it is on a walk to work this morning!


----------



## olticker

Wow, looks like more and more people are catching on to the Manliest watch on the Planet.

|>


----------



## kamphfer

forgive the crappy mobile phone camera .....count me in guys... i like the mudmaster, but my love still goes for the gulfmaster gwn1000


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 60 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 30 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 29 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 12 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 6 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, M-Shock)


*Together ..................................... 137 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Spyharpy

Count me in! My first one and I love it.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 60 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 30 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 29 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 12 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 7 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, M-Shock, Spyharpy)


*Together ..................................... 138 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Gmpspeurhond

Joined the club


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 61 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 30 watches (Time4Playnow, Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 29 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 12 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 7 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, M-Shock, Spyharpy)


*Together ..................................... 139 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tsujigiri

I've been told that every WUS should have at least one G-Shock in the collection, but it never happened with me. Until I saw this one. Count me in for one black and gold Mudmaster.

On a side note, does the second hand line up with the indices for everyone here? It's kind of a pet peeve for me when the second hand goes in between indices on quartz watches. I've heard that Casio had some kind of mechanism to make sure that the seconds line up, but I haven't heard if they use it on the Mudmaster. Mine does line up, so either I got really lucky, or they have paid attention to this.


----------



## Milleh

Hi everyone! 

Anyone know the best way to buy one of these in Canada? I've viewed every page of this thread, and I am now in love with this watch. 

Amazon (CAN) prices are inflated, $720 Canadian vs $480 amazon (US)


----------



## M-Shock

Milleh said:


> Anyone know the best way to buy one of these in Canada?


You answered your own question, buy it on Amazon. This is not a thread for price discussion, its a counting thread for owners.


----------



## M-Shock

My GWG-1000RD was defective, so I exchanged it for a GWG-1000GB. Please update the count appropriately.

Here's a pic of my GB


----------



## petre

Hi guys, I got my Mudmaster GWG-1000-1A9ER a few days ago and I f...ing love it. Only thing that is kind of bothering me is that when I press on the bezel above the sensor it makes a creaking/squeaking sound and I am not sure if it is normal or a defect. I washed the watch and sprayed some silicon spray on it, which seems to have more or less "fixed" it. Would not want to send it back if this is something normal, but if you also experienced this and it´s a defect I will send it back. Any advise? Thanks in advance


----------



## Wolf888

Never have such creaking / squeaking with my 1A3. I read this for the first time. So not normally to my opinion. Possibly defect?


----------



## e.looijenga

Just picked up my first G Shock. Its the Mudman Red (not possible for me to post pics)


----------



## petre

Wolf888 said:


> Never have such creaking / squeaking with my 1A3. I read this for the first time. So not normally to my opinion. Possibly defect?


Hmmm, not sure that's the thing. I contacted casio support andthat's what the guy there told me:
"The G-Shock watches are shock resist, and the outer case is as damper out of elastic material. That is the reason, that you can hear a noise, when pressing the outer bezel on the inner watch case."

That's why I was wondering if anyone here had similar experiences with g-shocks

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf888

petre said:


> Hmmm, not sure that's the thing. I contacted casio support andthat's what the guy there told me:
> "The G-Shock watches are shock resist, and the outer case is as damper out of elastic material. That is the reason, that you can hear a noise, when pressing the outer bezel on the inner watch case."
> 
> That's why I was wondering if anyone here had similar experiences with g-shocks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Ok. Well I guess I'm lucky not having any issues what so ever.


----------



## jimmy1

I'm in with a GWG-1000 -1A9ER and strap change. My favourite G ever so far.


----------



## jimmy1

Wrist shots:


----------



## JSM9872

jimmy1 said:


> Wrist shots:
> View attachment 8565898
> 
> View attachment 8565890


That's exactly what I am doing. I love the look of the 1A9 with black strap. Great stuff!!

"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy1

Thinking of adding a rubber keeper as the metal one is pretty useless. Can anyone recommend the best size?


----------



## zuiko

Another GB here.








I have two other Gs but this is the first all resin model and I like it. Just has some pressure spots on wrist with the two conformer bits. I'm thinking of removing the 12 side one.


----------



## mikebear

Very new here! Came upon this thread so I though I'd input. Originally I had ordered the black one but when I opened the package.... it was green.. And I love it too much to return! Put me down for green. I emailed the seller and they ended up giving me 20% off the purchase... So it ended up working out for sure. SO LUCKY. I really would like a black band too though but I cant find one anywhere. Any suggestions? 

BTW can't figure out how to post pictures haha but it's my profile pic


----------



## Bagiouk

I'm new to the forum and have just added GWG-1000-1A9 to my collection.
I have also added the green and black straps as I couldn't decide on colour will get rescue red strap when I can find one, but it's not easy in the UK.
To anyone with small wrists thinking of pulling the trigger go for it. My wrist are under 6.5 but this massive beast fits my wrist better than my rangeman.
Pics will follow.


----------



## exc-hulk

I only own one but count me in !


----------



## petre

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Piowa, please update me. I now have the GWG-1000-1A3, and this new one, the GWG-1000RD-4AJF. Thanks Piowa!! :-!

(got rid of my 1A9 version, the black/yellow one)



And the two together:


----------



## M-Shock

Love the Rescue Red GWG-1000... its really too bad mine was defective. I will definitely pick up another G in rescue red at some point.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Piowa, please update me. I now have the GWG-1000-1A3, and this new one, the GWG-1000RD-4AJF. Thanks Piowa!! :-!
> 
> (got rid of my 1A9 version, the black/yellow one)
> 
> 
> 
> And the two together:


Lovely catch  Enjoy T4PN

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## vjlbl

The illumination is just so sexy!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vjlbl

Count me in for rescue red


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUPlainsman

I received this in the mail yesterday from Amazon.









GWG-1000RD-4AJF
It is a really nice watch. Very impressive.

Cheers,

AUPlainsman


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 62 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 31 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 29 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 14 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 9 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman)


*Together ..................................... 145 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## brvheart

I'm in here also - 1ADR


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 62 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 31 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 30 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 14 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 9 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman)


*Together ..................................... 146 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## brvheart

Many thanks Piowa! Your work here is GREATLY appreciated and often over looked!


----------



## e.looijenga

Count me in on the red one .


----------



## Track40

I have 3 Muds... Red, Yellow and Green. I want to buy the spare black bands, but I don't like the tan inked lettering on it. Does anyone have any experience in removing that inked writing on the Mudmaster bands? I didnt know if using 'Goo-Gone' is what I should use... or whether I have to use nail polish remover, or is that too harsh? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Warren Trulymadlydeeply

Hi guys I just got my gold and black mudmaster 
I realise that this model should be made in Japan but mine seems to be 'cased in Thailand'
Any chance this might be a knock off? cos i bought it from a reputable supplier

Also from the various photos here and in other threads, I realise tha the mudmaster with yellow strap, should have the baro 'arrow' in red, but i see some of them yellow in colour, please advise.

Pardon me for my poor english


----------



## Time4Playnow

Warren Trulymadlydeeply said:


> Hi guys I just got my gold and black mudmaster
> I realise that this model should be made in Japan but mine seems to be 'cased in Thailand'
> Any chance this might be a knock off? cos i bought it from a reputable supplier
> 
> Also from the various photos here and in other threads, I realise tha the mudmaster with yellow strap, should have the baro 'arrow' in red, but i see some of them yellow in colour, please advise.
> 
> Pardon me for my poor english


How about a photo? Anyway, just because it says "cased in Thailand" does not mean that it is a knockoff. Sometimes Casio pushes assembly of models formerly made in Japan out to their Thailand factory.

Yes, the Mudmaster with the yellow strap should have a red Baro arrow. Others you have seen were probably mods that people did. ;-)


----------



## Adrian Markus

My new Baby KING with the BEAST 😎😎
Both made in JAPAN.


















Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## M-Shock

Warren Trulymadlydeeply said:


> Hi guys I just got my gold and black mudmaster
> I realise that this model should be made in Japan but mine seems to be 'cased in Thailand'


If you are talking about the GWG-1000GB model (triple sensor), it should be made in Japan. If you are talking about the GG-1000 (twin sensor) then it's probably made in Thailand.


----------



## Warren Trulymadlydeeply

M-Shock said:


> If you are talking about the GWG-1000GB model (triple sensor), it should be made in Japan. If you are talking about the GG-1000 (twin sensor) then it's probably made in Thailand.


Mine is the triple sensor GWG-1000GB gold and black. It is clearly not made in Japan as stated in the back, it's ' Japan movement, Cased in Thailand'


----------



## M-Shock

Warren Trulymadlydeeply said:


> Mine is the triple sensor GWG-1000GB gold and black. It is clearly not made in Japan as stated in the back, it's ' Japan movement, Cased in Thailand'


Post a photo please, mine does not say "CASED or MOVEMENT" anywhere, this sounds suspicious.


----------



## Time4Playnow

M-Shock said:


> Post a photo please, mine does not say "CASED or MOVEMENT" anywhere, this sounds suspicious.


It's not suspicious at all. Those made in Japan say "Japan," while if assembled in Thailand they will say 'Japan movement, cased in Thailand.'

The first Gulfmasters were made in Japan. Later versions were assembled in Thailand. Now I just got a very recent Gulfmaster version that is made in Japan. Other than the most high-end g-shocks (like MR-G, MTG), there is no guarantee that all of them will be made in Japan.

I'd still like to see a photo though of the OP's watch, just to be sure.


----------



## Warren Trulymadlydeeply

Time4Playnow said:


> It's not suspicious at all. Those made in Japan say "Japan," while if assembled in Thailand they will say 'Japan movement, cased in Thailand.'
> 
> The first Gulfmasters were made in Japan. Later versions were assembled in Thailand. Now I just got a very recent Gulfmaster version that is made in Japan. Other than the most high-end g-shocks (like MR-G, MTG), there is no guarantee that all of them will be made in Japan.
> 
> I'd still like to see a photo though of the OP's watch, just to be sure.


here it is


----------



## Time4Playnow

Would have been nice to see the dial, too. ;-)

But anyway, nothing there indicates it's not legit. You just happened to get one of the ones that had been assembled in Thailand. (my guess is that Casio sometimes does this to keep up with demand) Should be no different than the ones made in Japan.


----------



## Warren Trulymadlydeeply

Time4Playnow said:


> Would have been nice to see the dial, too. ;-)
> 
> But anyway, nothing there indicates it's not legit. You just happened to get one of the ones that had been assembled in Thailand. (my guess is that Casio sometimes does this to keep up with demand) Should be no different than the ones made in Japan.


I'm sorry which part is the dial? im not really into the terms..
From your experience, is there any difference in quality between Japan made and Assembled in Thailand?


----------



## JSM9872

Warren Trulymadlydeeply said:


> I'm sorry which part is the dial? im not really into the terms..
> From your experience, is there any difference in quality between Japan made and Assembled in Thailand?


It's the front or face of the watch.

And I have not noticed a difference in quality. Still the same quality control at the other facilities as far as I can tell.

"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

I have not noticed any difference in quality either. To give you a specific example - I got two Gulfmasters when the Gulfmaster was first released, & those were made in Japan. Later, I got a couple that were assembled in Thailand. Did not see any difference in quality whatsoever between them.

Enjoy your Mudmaster! :-!


----------



## badboy_ahiru

Count me in ,Cheers


----------



## KevKa

You can add me 










Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 63 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 31 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 30 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 14 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 10 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 148 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## w4tchnut

Just got me one while traveling in Japan!
GWG-1000-1A3JF









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 64 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 31 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 30 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 14 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 10 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 149 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

WES51









GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 65 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 31 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 30 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 14 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 10 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 150 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## WES51

Thanks for counting me in Piowa. I was going to post a picture here too, but you were faster 
This watch stays with me.


----------



## e.looijenga

You can add me on the red Mudmaster 👍


----------



## Piowa

Pic or it didn't happen. 

)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## e.looijenga




----------



## Piowa

Congrats, e.l.

Cheers, Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 65 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 31 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 30 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 14 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 11 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 151 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## SamQue

I have been interested in the G-Shock GWG-1000 for awhile. After reading through this thread I took the plunge and ordered the GWG-1000RD. Should have it next week and will post some photos. Thanks for the great photos and information posted in the thread.


----------



## ZJAZZ

Hi everyone! Very long time here, however just now new member.

Just got a beautiful MUDMASTER GWG-1000 (green) however .... watch is made in Thailand not Japan...the watch is awesome but I thought all Mudmasters are made in Japan, payed over $500 for Thailand made Mudmaster. Kind of disappointed about it. 
What are your thoughts on this? Should I seek for Japan made ones?

Thanks!


----------



## WES51

Mine also says Cased in Thailand. The watch is top quality and I could not be happier.

PacParts has the back plate under $60 in case you you like that better. I might go that route in a few years myslef if gasket replacement is due.


----------



## ZJAZZ

Thanks, yes it is top quality 100%. I was just waiting for that JAPAN stamp on it. I'm sure it will be as good. But just seeing everywhere only Japan examples was very surprised to find Cased in Thailand. All pictures, videos, reviews everyone was Japan, and this really made me buy it since I thought I'm getting Japan version. Well, I gotta rethink now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Ireland

*Mudmaster Ltd Edition GWG-1000-1A3ER spotted!*

I just spotted a Casio Mudmaster Limited Edition GWG-1000-1A3ER-LTD for sale. 
€2850,-
(limited edition 1 of 32 made)

I can't post the link because of forum regulations, but it should be easy to find. Google is your friend!


----------



## brvheart

Guys - don't fret over Japan and Thailand...it's the same spec watch. Wear it and enjoy it. It won't let you down....


----------



## 17 Oaks

No EZ day for this watch

GWG 1000 1AJF


----------



## ZJAZZ

brvheart said:


> Guys - don't fret over Japan and Thailand...it's the same spec watch. Wear it and enjoy it. It won't let you down....


Thanks! Yeah, thats what I'm gonna do! Not gonna change it to Japan version as it's really the same thing. The watch is really amazing 

One thing to mention. Although it says Assembled in Thailand on the back, it has Japan writing on the straps buckle. SO I think that they cased in an outer G-Shock rubber cover in Thailand and they come from Japan assembled with the strap and body. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but Japan on buckle indicates it is put together in Japan and only outer G-Shock rubber body was cased in Thailand. Either way, this watch is absolutely perfect in any aspect.

p.s. just for the record. I bought a very nice pro trek with very similar movement couple weeks ago, and it was made in Japan with carbon fiber band. Beautiful watch, but the hands were not lined up, and it was a Japan version. Had to send it back for replacement. New one came in and was absolutely perfect, then I noticed on the buckle it was Thailand, though watch is Japan. The second one is a keeper with absolutely perfect alignment of hands.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 66 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 31 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 31 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 14 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 11 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 153 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jomar

Hello!!


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 66 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 31 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 31 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 14 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 12 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 154 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ZJAZZ

Evening wrist shot


----------



## SamQue

Just received my GWG-1000RD from a very well known U.S. Company using their two day prime shipping. When I opened the box, I found the watch on a pillow in a cardboard Casio box inside. No packing protective tape or tags on the watch. Worse of all the strap buckle was all scratched up. Tried to reorder from A...... But they no longer offer it at the price I paid. Great looking watch but for the price I would certainly like the regular packaging as I have scene on the forum and be scratch free. Box and watch off to UPS tomorrow. If anyone has a reputable seller, I would appreciate a PM with the info.


----------



## e.looijenga

ZJAZZ said:


> Evening wrist shot
> 
> View attachment 8979105


Would love to see that they glow a lot longer and brighter.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-T713 met Tapatalk


----------



## brvheart

e.looijenga said:


> Would love to see that they glow a lot longer and brighter.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-T713 met Tapatalk


To be honest my glows all night with very good readability through out.


----------



## ZJAZZ

Yeah it glows pretty good all night if you charge it right before. But if not you have excellent led lighting that illuminates the whole dial, so absolutely no problem reading time in any situation


----------



## brvheart

ZJAZZ said:


> Yeah it glows pretty good all night if you charge it right before. But if not you have excellent led lighting that illuminates the whole dial, so absolutely no problem reading time in any situation


I agree here on the LEDs!

Would you know that I don't have to "charge" mine at night to get it to glow all night though!?! If I want a solid bright green that actually reflects off the walls and face - yeah I can light it up wth a charge of flashlight right before bed, but if I smooth bright enough to easily see glow works - no charged needed. I'm so thankful mine has that nice if lume. I don't know if that is the normal with these as I only own the one, however thankful non the less


----------



## e.looijenga

So what is the best way charge then?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-T713 met Tapatalk


----------



## brvheart

Other than being outside and letting the natural sun charge it I don't do anything special. If I want a huge glow I use my high lumen streamlight for 20 seconds just before going somewhere dark - but again I don't NEED to do that it glows fine without it


----------



## Time4Playnow

SamQue said:


> Just received my GWG-1000RD from a very well known U.S. Company using their two day prime shipping. When I opened the box, I found the watch on a pillow in a cardboard Casio box inside. No packing protective tape or tags on the watch. Worse of all the strap buckle was all scratched up. Tried to reorder from A...... But they no longer offer it at the price I paid. Great looking watch but for the price I would certainly like the regular packaging as I have scene on the forum and be scratch free. Box and watch off to UPS tomorrow. If anyone has a reputable seller, I would appreciate a PM with the info.


It sounds like you got a "JF" version - that is, made for the Japan domestic market. Those come in tiny little black boxes - they usually have tags, but not always. Often do not have any protective covering on the watch, except on the buckle. Sounds like perhaps you got a used model somehow...

For these watches, lots of third party sellers to be found on Amazon. I usually pick a seller that has a lot of ratings, and a very high rating score. I've not had any problems that way, yet.


----------



## SamQue

Time4Playnow said:


> It sounds like you got a "JF" version - that is, made for the Japan domestic market. Those come in tiny little black boxes - they usually have tags, but not always. Often do not have any protective covering on the watch, except on the buckle. Sounds like perhaps you got a used model somehow...
> 
> For these watches, lots of third party sellers to be found on Amazon. I usually pick a seller that has a lot of ratings, and a very high rating score. I've not had any problems that way, yet.


Thanks for the information. I had purchased through a company where Amazon fulfilled the sale. Had it in two days. Yesterday I ordered the same watch via eBay from a seller with 32,000 plus sales. The seller had three available. After purchasing and receiving confirmation from the seller, I received an email from the seller saying the watch was "broke.' The eBay listing was pulled. I assume a stock inventory issue.

I will keep trying. Really like the watch.


----------



## Time4Playnow

SamQue said:


> Thanks for the information. I had purchased through a company where Amazon fulfilled the sale. Had it in two days. Yesterday I ordered the same watch via eBay from a seller with 32,000 plus sales. The seller had three available. After purchasing and receiving confirmation from the seller, I received an email from the seller saying the watch was "broke.' The eBay listing was pulled. I assume a stock inventory issue.
> 
> I will keep trying. Really like the watch.


Yeah I got mine from a Japanese company where the purchase was fulfilled by Amazon as well. The watch was fine, but it did not come with the typical g-shock tag that is normally attached to the buckle. I like to have the tag in case I ever sell it down the road, but it wasn't worth sending the watch back over it.

I think the 1000RD has been selling briskly on Amazon. I just looked now, and its price there has gone up a lot even from what it was a few days ago. Current lowest there is around $695, which is pretty steep. I checked Ebay, and saw one for about $535 + shipping from an Aussie seller with over 1,000 ratings and 100% positive feedback. That might not be a bad deal.

And, don't know if this watch will be released in the U.S., but if it is, you can probably get a better deal down the road. You might try calling Arizona Fine Time, one of the sponsors of the forum here, and ask them. They can probably tell you if it will be coming to the U.S., and if so, they will probably get them in stock. If you sign up for email specials thru their website, multiple times a year they will email out coupons for anywhere from 10-20% off. (off of MSRP, which for most Mudmaster versions is $750)


----------



## SamQue

Time4Playnow said:


> Yeah I got mine from a Japanese company where the purchase was fulfilled by Amazon as well. The watch was fine, but it did not come with the typical g-shock tag that is normally attached to the buckle. I like to have the tag in case I ever sell it down the road, but it wasn't worth sending the watch back over it.
> 
> I think the 1000RD has been selling briskly on Amazon. I just looked now, and its price there has gone up a lot even from what it was a few days ago. Current lowest there is around $695, which is pretty steep. I checked Ebay, and saw one for about $535 + shipping from an Aussie seller with over 1,000 ratings and 100% positive feedback. That might not be a bad deal.
> 
> And, don't know if this watch will be released in the U.S., but if it is, you can probably get a better deal down the road. You might try calling Arizona Fine Time, one of the sponsors of the forum here, and ask them. They can probably tell you if it will be coming to the U.S., and if so, they will probably get them in stock. If you sign up for email specials thru their website, multiple times a year they will email out coupons for anywhere from 10-20% off. (off of MSRP, which for most Mudmaster versions is $750)


Thanks for the info. I would have probably kept the watch but all the scratches on the strap buckle didn't look too good and wasn't sure if it had taken a beating. I wasn't aware this watch wasn't in the US market.

I appreciate the shop recommendation. Thanks


----------



## Spyharpy

Went a bit crazy. I initially got the Rescue Red a while ago and love this watch. This week I went a bit overboard and got three more! A green one and two yellows, one of which will get the black band.

Piowa, please update the count and I guess I'm a member of the 4MM club now.


----------



## brvheart

Spyharpy said:


> Went a bit crazy. I initially got the Rescue Red a while ago and love this watch. This week I went a bit overboard and got three more! A green one and two yellows, one of which will get the black band.
> 
> Piowa, please update the count and I guess I'm a member of the 4MM club now.


Holy smokes!! That's awesome!!! Congrats!! Love them all!!

Just he lighting or are the two yellow straps different color yellows?


----------



## Piowa

Congrats, Spyharpy

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 67 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 33 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2])

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 31 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 14 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 12 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 157 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Damn have to get the black one now 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

brvheart said:


> Holy smokes!! That's awesome!!! Congrats!! Love them all!!
> 
> Just he lighting or are the two yellow straps different color yellows?


Seconded. Awesome haul Spyharpy Enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Spyharpy

The two yellow bands are the same. it's just the lighting. I didn't think I'll get four but given the price I could get them for, I just couldn't refuse.


----------



## brvheart

I want a yellow!!!


----------



## Dwsjr50

Count me in GWG1000 1A9









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## cbkihong

Great, yellow GWG is my designated weekend watch.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 67 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 34 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 31 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 14 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 12 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 158 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jcGonzo311

count me in! GWG-1000-1A9


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 67 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 35 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 31 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 14 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 12 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 159 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## SamQue

As a fellow poster mentioned, "three is the charm." After two unsuccessful purchases, my GWG-1000RD arrived yesterday. Very pleased with watch functionalities not to mention the great red strap. 

Count me in.


----------



## Time4Playnow

SamQue said:


> As a fellow poster mentioned, "three is the charm." After two unsuccessful purchases, my GWG-1000RD arrived yesterday. Very pleased with watch functionalities not to mention the great red strap.
> 
> Count me in.


Congrats!! Glad to see this one worked out for you!


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 67 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 35 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 31 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 14 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 13 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 160 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Seattle

One more....


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 68 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod])

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 35 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 31 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 14 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 13 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 161 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kidder

Receive mine tonight. So, when I hit the light button, does the 6 light up considerably more than the rest of the face?

USA, Texas, Fort Worth


----------



## e.looijenga

Kidder said:


> Receive mine tonight. So, when I hit the light button, does the 6 light up considerably more than the rest of the face?
> 
> USA, Texas, Fort Worth


Mine too 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-T713 met Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 69 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 35 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 31 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 14 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 13 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 162 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ZJAZZ

Congrats! Yes that's because led is located right there, if you tilt the watch and look right inside where 6 marker is you will see square led light.



Kidder said:


> Receive mine tonight. So, when I hit the light button, does the 6 light up considerably more than the rest of the face?
> 
> USA, Texas, Fort Worth


----------



## covers

my GWG-1000GB is getting here this tuesday, cant wait. will post pics when it arrives


----------



## White Mule

Count me in. Gold limited. Should I get the red too....?


The White Mule


----------



## NickeyJ72

Mine looks identical to yours. When I got mine I was caught off guard too. Never saw one review with a caseback like this. The "Casio" over the G was weird. I almost sent it back. Glad I saw this post and pick to see I wasn't the only one with a Mudmaster like this. Love the watch and nice to be reassured it's not fake.


----------



## WES51

NickeyJ72 said:


> Mine looks identical to yours. When I got mine I was caught off guard too. Never saw one review with a caseback like this. The "Casio" over the G was weird. I almost sent it back. Glad I saw this post and pick to see I wasn't the only one with a Mudmaster like this. Love the watch and nice to be reassured it's not fake.


Which watch or picture are you referring to?

???


----------



## Time4Playnow

White Mule said:


> Count me in. Gold limited. Should I get the red too....?
> 
> The White Mule


Yes!


----------



## ZJAZZ

I'm guessing he's talking about Thailand made ones. Because of extra writing Japan movt Cased in Thailand- verses Japan H- there is no space for CASIO therefore they put it above big G and Shock Resist engraving.



WES51 said:


> Which watch or picture are you referring to?
> 
> ???


----------



## White Mule

Time4Playnow said:


> Yes!


Seriously, both? I'm torn.









The White Mule


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

White Mule said:


> Seriously, both? I'm torn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The White Mule


2 is the minimum  










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## covers

looks like my GB is here early, held it at fedex and picking up now!


----------



## covers

covers said:


> looks like my GB is here early, held it at fedex and picking up now!




































Got it!

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickeyJ72

Post #489 by Warren. I'm still trying to figure this forum out to post pics.


----------



## NickeyJ72

That's the one. Thanks.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 69 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 35 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 31 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 13 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 163 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## heyBJK

You can add mine to the list, Piowa! Thanks!


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 69 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 36 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 31 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 13 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 164 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tomtomd

Hi,
so here is mine, bought it used and a bit rocked....
would like to add some straps, are they still hard to get? i would order from the EU.


cu
Tom


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 70 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 36 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 31 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 13 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 165 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## NemoAU

Here's mine, you can count this one as well


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 70 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 37 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 31 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 13 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 166 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Adrian Markus

NEW LAUNCH

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Glockcubed

I have mine. Sorry it's late.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 70 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 37 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 32 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 13 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 167 watches

*4MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa Pls add arrived today 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

Congrats, DsD !!!

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 70 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 37 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 33 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 13 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 168 watches

*5MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks Piowa 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## brvheart

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Piowa Pls add arrived today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Congrats!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

brvheart said:


> Congrats!


Thank you brvheart 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Piowa Pls add arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Congratulations Tom ... the collection stays complete & intact ! :-!:-!:-!

Just out of curiosity, are Kikuo Ibe's Christmas cards to you personalized ... or just sent by his secretary out of courtesy ? :think:


----------



## zeusthethunderer

Hello Everyone,

Got myself a Red Mudmaster early August, my first G-shock in a very very very long time. Hopefully more to follow... pics below


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 70 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 37 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 33 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 14 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 169 watches

*5MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Piowa Pls add arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Congrats DSD!! For some reason, I thought you already had that one! (probably because I thought you had every version of the Mudmaster that came out so far) 

Anyway - as Brvheart would agree, great choice!! :-!


----------



## cbkihong

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats DSD!! For some reason, I thought you already had that one! (probably because I thought you had every version of the Mudmaster that came out so far)


Then we know what DSD will buy next. ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats DSD!! For some reason, I thought you already had that one! (probably because I thought you had every version of the Mudmaster that came out so far)
> 
> Anyway - as Brvheart would agree, great choice!! :-!


Wasn't sure about the black version for quite some time. Yellow, Red, Green and Gold are just too cool - and black looked a bit boring. But here ya go and it's not a Froggy ( price-wise )

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## brvheart

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wasn't sure about the black version for quite some time. Yellow, Red, Green and Gold are just too cool - and black looked a bit boring. But here ya go and it's not a Froggy ( price-wise )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


I like to think eye candy pushed you over the edge ;-)

Great pick up and again congrats!


----------



## PropThePolecat

I got mine a week ago. Jury's still out on the final verdict. It looks great though.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 71 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 37 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 33 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 14 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 170 watches

*5MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Pee Dee

Very late to the party this year but finally got one last week and first time on the wrist today!


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 71 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 37 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 34 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 14 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 171 watches

*5MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## SamQue

Well, I can be a little obsessive/compulsive about my watches. To that end I picked up another GWG-1000. I opted for the 1A9 version since the yellow strap version has the olive tinted hands and numbers. So put me down for a second one.

On a side note, when I opened the package, the watch was running two seconds fast. The last time it synced was on 6-15, not bad. However, it was impossible to sync the watch via the RC function during yesterday's afternoon hours. I waited until late evening and it synced without issue. As I read elsewhere, daytime syncs aren't too succesfull.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 71 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 38 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 34 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 14 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 0 watches

*Together ..................................... 172 watches

*5MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Time4Playnow, Romseyman, Samque

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tetraflop

Count me in, please.









Dietmar


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just 4 show. 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## brvheart

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just 4 show.
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


OMG!!! That is a GORGEOUS lot!!! I would love to have that many Mudmasters to choose from!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

brvheart said:


> OMG!!! That is a GORGEOUS lot!!! I would love to have that many Mudmasters to choose from!!!


Thanks a lot brvheart  The black one very nice, sleek and cool looking 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## brvheart

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks a lot brvheart  The black one very nice, sleek and cool looking
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


I agree there! I really like that one! I also like the Yellow one! Slap the black band on that one and WOW! But really - I think I like ALL of them! I have my eye on that new Camo one as well...it is flat AWESOME! I assume it will make it's way into your collection soon? I hope...?


----------



## Time4Playnow

brvheart said:


> I agree there! I really like that one! I also like the Yellow one! Slap the black band on that one and WOW! But really - I think I like ALL of them! *I have my eye on that new Camo one as well...it is flat AWESOME!* I assume it will make it's way into your collection soon? I hope...?


100% agree!! Mine is streaking toward New York as we speak!!! I could have it on the wrist as soon as Wednesday!! :-!:-!:-!:-! (Thursday at the latest) Pics to follow very soon after!!! :-!


----------



## brvheart

Time4Playnow said:


> 100% agree!! Mine is streaking toward New York as we speak!!! I could have it on the wrist as soon as Wednesday!! :-!:-!:-!:-! (Thursday at the latest) Pics to follow very soon after!!! :-!


I CANT WAIT!!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

brvheart said:


> I agree there! I really like that one! I also like the Yellow one! Slap the black band on that one and WOW! But really - I think I like ALL of them! I have my eye on that new Camo one as well...it is flat AWESOME! I assume it will make it's way into your collection soon? I hope...?


Yes of course one more to go but a bit later than the others. Getting the Camo Mumaster Japanese edition this time I guess early October or whenever it will be released. Can wait  Thanks a lot brvheart


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yes of course one more to go but a bit later than the others. Getting the Camo Mumaster Japanese edition this time I guess early October or whenever it will be released. Can wait  Thanks a lot brvheart


Just so you know DSD, the Japan version of the Camo Mudmaster has already been released! (I don't think there is any other version, yet) Mine is on the way, in the air, as I write this! :-! They are available on Rakuten right now.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Just so you know DSD, the Japan version of the Camo Mudmaster has already been released! (I don't think there is any other version, yet) Mine is on the way, in the air, as I write this! :-! They are available on Rakuten right now.


Really ? Wow I have been told differently! International release first! Gotta check as I will be getting the Rangeman as well of course


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Really ? Wow I have been told differently! International release first! Gotta check as I will be getting the Rangeman as well of course


Yes, it's true DSD, the 1A5JF in the photo I posted is from Rakuten. And today, this link from g-shock.jp was in my twitter feed! GWG-1000DC-1A5JF - 製品情報 - G-SHOCK - CASIO What great timing, as mine is in the air now! 

JohnQ is getting the Rangeman as well, and should also have it this week. I'm skipping this Rangeman, only so much money to go around, eh?!


----------



## JohnQFord

Time4Playnow said:


> Yes, it's true DSD, the 1A5JF in the photo I posted is from Rakuten. And today, this link from g-shock.jp was in my twitter feed! GWG-1000DC-1A5JF - è£½å"�æƒ&#8230;å.± - G-SHOCK - CASIO What great timing, as mine is in the air now!
> 
> JohnQ is getting the Rangeman as well, and should also have it this week. *I'm skipping this Rangeman, only so much money to go around, eh?*!


What is it ? ... the 'fish' tattoo on my forehead ? :-d

Fine ... I'll take the bait ! :think: o| ... Two weeks !!! |> You'll have the Rangeman too ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Yes, it's true DSD, the 1A5JF in the photo I posted is from Rakuten. And today, this link from g-shock.jp was in my twitter feed! GWG-1000DC-1A5JF - è£½å"�æƒ&#8230;å.± - G-SHOCK - CASIO What great timing, as mine is in the air now!
> 
> JohnQ is getting the Rangeman as well, and should also have it this week. I'm skipping this Rangeman, only so much money to go around, eh?!


Ok ok got it T4P. My bad but I'm sticking to my trusted guys no matter what! Will get mine end of September or so and I'm happy about it  can't be always the first on F17  Enjoy your Camo arrival. Looking forward to it!

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Time4Playnow

JohnQFord said:


> What is it ? ... the 'fish' tattoo on my forehead ? :-d
> 
> Fine ... I'll take the bait ! :think: o| ... Two weeks !!! |> You'll have the Rangeman too ! :-!:-!:-!


LOL Take the bait, or the bet, or whatever.....but this time, really ain't gonna happen (at least, NOT in the next 2 weeks, that is certain). :-d;-) (remember, I have to PICK which one I'm getting first, and then you tell me WHEN I'll be getting it...:-d)

I have picked up far too many Gs in recent weeks/months - the madness has to stop somewhere! :rodekaarto|o|o|:-d

I am drawing a (red/black) line in the sand! (& this isn't like obama's red line, mine actually means something!) No more Gs for awhile after getting my camo Mudmaster, and GW-5000HR around the beg. of October! :-! (note: "awhile" can have a very broad meaning, might be as long as 'months,' might be as little as '3 days.' :-d:-d:-d)


----------



## JohnQFord

Time4Playnow said:


> LOL Take the bait, or the bet, or whatever.....but this time, really ain't gonna happen (at least, NOT in the next 2 weeks, that is certain). :-d;-) (remember, I have to PICK which one I'm getting first, and then you tell me WHEN I'll be getting it...:-d)
> 
> I have picked up far too many Gs in recent weeks/months - the madness has to stop somewhere! :rodekaarto|o|o|:-d
> 
> I am drawing a (red/black) line in the sand! (& this isn't like obama's red line, mine actually means something!) No more Gs for awhile after getting my camo Mudmaster, and GW-5000HR around the beg. of October! :-! (note: "awhile" can have a very broad meaning, might be as long as 'months,' might be as little as '3 days.' :-d:-d:-d)


The tide, a storm tide, or heavy rain will wash away that line in the sand ... as it always has ! :think:

Within 4 hours of strapping the Mudmaster on your wrist ... you'll scroll to the bottom of the Rakuten page & click on the Camo Rangeman that you were looking at. :-s ;-)

Within one hour, you will have denied yourself 3 times & succumbed to ordering the Rangeman on the fourth look. So it is written ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

JohnQFord said:


> The tide, a storm tide, or heavy rain will wash away that line in the sand ... as it always has ! :think:
> 
> Within 4 hours of strapping the Mudmaster on your wrist ... you'll scroll to the bottom of the Rakuten page & click on the Camo Rangeman that you were looking at. :-s ;-)
> 
> Within one hour, you will have denied yourself 3 times & succumbed to ordering the Rangeman on the fourth look. So it is written ! :-!:-!:-!


Ah, JohnQ, JohnQ.. give a guy a little bit of power (choosing when a G will be bought/delivered) and suddenly it goes to your head. :-d Now you think you are a dyed-in-the-wool G soothsayer, a full-fledged G prognosticator, a fortune teller with a G-crystal ball....tsk tsk tsk. :rodekaart

Let's avoid future breaches of protocol, as it were, and stick to the script. The script being, Gs I've said that I am interested in and ones that I might or will be getting 'at some point.' :-d Camo Rangeman, not on that list. ;-) Sorry to burst your G crystal ball, but there it is. :-db-)

When it comes to the Desert Camo G, THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE. ;-) (for me anyhow) That is the MASTER of MUD. :-!:-!:-!

Credit to the @GSHOCK_OFFICIAL Twitter account for the pic:


----------



## WES51

I have the feeling, just like the previous releases, this version too will look even better in person than (it already does) on the pictures.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Well, it's arrived!!! :-! I'm very happy with it. The camo certainly meets my expectations. Great colors overall, including on the dial.

Piowa, please add my new GWG-1000DC-1A5JF to the list!! Thanks!!

This makes 3 Mudmasters total for me now. This one along with my GWG-1000-1A3 and GWG-1000RD.


----------



## brvheart

Time4Playnow said:


> Well, it's arrived!!! :-! I'm very happy with it. The camo certainly meets my expectations. Great colors overall, including on the dial.
> 
> Piowa, please add my new GWG-1000DC-1A5JF to the list!! Thanks!!
> 
> This makes 3 Mudmasters total for me now. This one along with my GWG-1000-1A3 and GWG-1000RD.


Congrats!!!!!! Family shot is required!!!


----------



## Piowa

Congrats, T4PN

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 71 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 38 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 34 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 14 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 1 watch (Time4Playnow)

*Together ..................................... 173 watches

*5MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs, Time4Playnow 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Well, it's arrived!!! :-! I'm very happy with it. The camo certainly meets my expectations. Great colors overall, including on the dial.
> 
> Piowa, please add my new GWG-1000DC-1A5JF to the list!! Thanks!!
> 
> This makes 3 Mudmasters total for me now. This one along with my GWG-1000-1A3 and GWG-1000RD.


Super duper cool T4P. Big congrats! That Camo looks stunning. What a beauty. Love the packaging too. It's like my black & blue D1000 Froggy's. Enormous update IMHO. Nice to have this extra service. Enjoy & enjoy 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Super duper cool T4P. Big congrats! That Camo looks stunning. What a beauty. Love the packaging too. It's like my black & blue D1000 Froggy's. Enormous update IMHO. Nice to have this extra service. Enjoy & enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks DSD!! Yeah, not only is the watch great, but it's true, the packaging is a really nice update too! That was a nice surprise when I opened the shipping box.


----------



## WES51

^^^^^^ Great looking watch, congratulations!

And yes, the box looks real high end too. Small detail, but it matters.


----------



## bells0

Can i join the gang please??

Arrived yesterday:


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 71 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 39 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 34 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 14 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 1 watch (Time4Playnow)

*Together ..................................... 174 watches

*5MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow

bells0 said:


> Can i join the gang please??
> 
> Arrived yesterday:


Congrats, bells0!!! Very nice choice. I love the golden yellow on that strap! :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

bells0 said:


> Can i join the gang please??
> 
> Arrived yesterday:


Welcome aboard bells0 cool choice - think that was my first Mudmaster. Still going strong. Enjoy


----------



## Time4Playnow

Brvheart said that a 'family' shot was required, so.....here it is! 

(already counted Piowa, thanks!!)


----------



## brvheart

Time4Playnow said:


> Brvheart said that a 'family' shot was required, so.....here it is!
> 
> (already counted Piowa, thanks!!)


Very niiiice!!!


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 72 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 39 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 34 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 14 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 1 watch (Time4Playnow)

*Together ..................................... 175 watches

*5MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Mbaulfinger

Hello All,

Wanted to ask a quick question of those who have a Mudmaster and a GPW-1000. These watches seem to look very similar. If you are lucky enough to have both in your collection, are they enough different that you don't regret getting them both? I have the GPW-1000 and really love it. Would love to add a Mudmaster am stuck on their similarities...so I'm on the fence right now but teetering precariously toward the Mudmaster with the yellow strap.

Hopefully this is not considered poor form as I don't see much discussion about where to buy the Mudmaster but I've seen price variation of $150 on this watch comparing Newegg to Amazon. Is this a case of if it sounds too good to be true, then it usually is? Thanks and hopefully I'm not violating any forum cardinal rules.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Time4Playnow

Mbaulfinger said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Wanted to ask a quick question of those who have a Mudmaster and a GPW-1000. These watches seem to look very similar. If you are lucky enough to have both in your collection, are they enough different that you don't regret getting them both? I have the GPW-1000 and really love it. Would love to add a Mudmaster am stuck on their similarities...so I'm on the fence right now but teetering precariously toward the Mudmaster with the yellow strap.
> 
> Hopefully this is not considered poor form as I don't see much discussion about where to buy the Mudmaster but I've seen price variation of $150 on this watch comparing Newegg to Amazon. Is this a case of if it sounds too good to be true, then it usually is? Thanks and hopefully I'm not violating any forum cardinal rules.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


Don't teeter any longer, buy the Mudmaster! :-d I have both. The Mudmaster is different enough that you can justify having both of them. GPW after all, is not an ABC watch. Truthfully I wear my Mudmasters way more often than my GPW these days.

You will see large price variations, that is not unusual. If you can find a good price from an Amazon 3rd party seller, might be a good idea, as you will likely get a 2-yr warranty from Asurion. If you buy from Ebay or elsewhere, you may have no warranty at all. (though you would not likely need it; but at a minimum you should have return privileges in case you need it)


----------



## Mbaulfinger

Thanks T4P! I'll keep my eyes open for a Mudmaster. Have to say the yellow strap version appeals to me as all my other gshocks are black. It would definitely be a departure from the norm


----------



## w4tchnut

Here is mudding with the Mudmaster , trying to fix my sprinkler piping. 








Wouldn't you know, root of a darn pine tree managed to puncture the pipe then run thru it and make a clean brake to exit it. 
What a mess 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen6

Time4Playnow said:


> Just so you know DSD, the Japan version of the Camo Mudmaster has already been released! (I don't think there is any other version, yet) Mine is on the way, in the air, as I write this! :-! They are available on Rakuten right now.


Just seen one locally here in Southern China, think am going to add to this to my GWG-1000 1A3, Kind of wish I had picked it up tonight. Looks fabulous in the flesh and with just 10 days left before heading to the rainforest, a new "G" is a must b-)

Q-6


----------



## my jekyll doesnt hide

hi guys
I seemingly have a problem with my gwg 1000-1A3. In the signal receiving mode I can't get the watch to start receiving in the manual mode. Nor I can set the auto receive mode on. (it is always off and crown movement does not toggle on/off modes. it stays off) The LCD screen gives me a date and time of last signal receipt though. I suspect this was the received signal at the factory before the watches are shipped. Geographically I am in Istanbul and my time zone is set for Jeddah as they are both GMT +3. Is there anyone that can diagnose this?


----------



## Time4Playnow

my jekyll doesnt hide said:


> hi guys
> I seemingly have a problem with my gwg 1000-1A3. In the signal receiving mode I can't get the watch to start receiving in the manual mode. Nor I can set the auto receive mode on. (it is always off and crown movement does not toggle on/off modes. it stays off) The LCD screen gives me a date and time of last signal receipt though. I suspect this was the received signal at the factory before the watches are shipped. Geographically I am in Istanbul and my time zone is set for Jeddah as they are both GMT +3. Is there anyone that can diagnose this?


If the "Baro Alert" (i.e., the Baro Pressure Change Indicator) of the watch is on, the sync mode will not work. If that's not it, you might want to check the Troubleshooting section of the manual for the module.

Timepieces(Watches) - Manuals - CASIO


----------



## WES51

my jekyll doesnt hide said:


> In the signal receiving mode I can't get the watch to start receiving in the manual mode. Nor I can set the auto receive mode on...
> ...Geographically I am in Istanbul and my time zone is set for Jeddah as they are both GMT +3...


Per manual, receiving is turned off by default for certain regions that are considered too far from the nearest tower.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Next week in Hong Kong 

Updated group shot then ... next weekend I guess


----------



## Time4Playnow

WOW DSD, SIX Mudmasters will make for quite the group shot!!! :-!:-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> WOW DSD, SIX Mudmasters will make for quite the group shot!!! :-!:-!


Yeah  Thanks a lot T4P. The best would be a Mudmaster group nature shot ( preferable the South China Sea ) Lets see the weather forecast. One way or another will be cool I guess  Thanks for your support 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

I love desert Mudmaster, my next one, my small collection will be Camouflage only.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> I love desert Mudmaster, my next one, my small collection will be Camouflage only.


Yes Sir - Nice Sir and as I predicted. Your G Shock love won't fade away. Never 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## my jekyll doesnt hide

thanks for all the replies guys
the watch is brand new and baro indicator is not on. The auto function blips OFF only and crown movement doesn't change it to OFF. so this is probably a location thing. This is such a turn off


----------



## Queen6

Add another two to the herd








Q-6


----------



## WES51

my jekyll doesnt hide said:


> thanks for all the replies guys
> the watch is brand new and baro indicator is not on. The auto function blips OFF only and crown movement doesn't change it to OFF. so this is probably a location thing. This is such a turn off


It might be a turnoff, but Casio can be hardly blamed, that there is no time signal tower nearby.

To me it makes sense for Casio to set the time reception to OFF for regions outside the reception radius of time signal antennas. Othervise the watch would unnecessarily waste battery for keep trying to auto update and why try if there is little to no chance to work anyway.

You CAN try to set the region to Athens or Paris and see if the watch would receive the signal at all (sure this would leave you with the wrong time, but it would also give you proof about the reception strength).

Your best bet is to try on a clear night after midnight. With region set to PAR, the watch should be LEFT ALONE OVER NIGHT trying to do the auto update. You should place it close to a Malflingen facing window and 12'oclock pointing towards Malflingen.

This procedure should be outlined in the manual as well.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 73 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 39 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 34 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 14 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 2 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6)

*Together ..................................... 177 watches

*5MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Devil13

REALLY want to get my hands on a 'rescue red' GWG-1000RD-4A. Was holding out, but starting to crack. Any suggestions on the best place to find one?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Devil13 said:


> REALLY want to get my hands on a 'rescue red' GWG-1000RD-4A. Was holding out, but starting to crack. Any suggestions on the best place to find one?


Rakuten ? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Devil13 said:


> REALLY want to get my hands on a 'rescue red' GWG-1000RD-4A. Was holding out, but starting to crack. Any suggestions on the best place to find one?


As DSD suggested, Rakuten is always a good source. I usually either buy there, Amazon, or Ebay. In this case, I see that Ebay currently has the lowest price on this watch, at about $529.... (from what I've seen, that is a really good price on this version of the Mudmaster!)


----------



## vjlbl

Devil13 said:


> REALLY want to get my hands on a 'rescue red' GWG-1000RD-4A. Was holding out, but starting to crack. Any suggestions on the best place to find one?


Can get one from shoppin in japan... got mine there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devil13

Thanks guys - You'll probably see me as an owner in here soon.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Mission accomplished  Just arrived. Group shot later this weekend. Hopefully nature shots with no rain 










Thanks Piowa for adding the Camo Master


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Mission accomplished  Just arrived. Group shot later this weekend. Hopefully nature shots with no rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Piowa for adding the Camo Master


There they are DSD, congrats!!! What a dynamic Camo duo!! :-! Very nice. Look forward to more pics!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> There they are DSD, congrats!!! What a dynamic Camo duo!! :-! Very nice. Look forward to more pics!


Thanks so much T4P. Very kind and thanks for your support  Really took awhile - all good things are worth waiting for  More to come 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 73 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 39 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 34 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 14 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 3 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ..................................... 178 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sebvanderm

Im simply amazed at the collection of DSD! How do you do it ? I mean you always have the newest of the newest incoming. Can you share a collection pic?


----------



## arogle1stus

Casio. I LUV YEW!!!!!
Fave Casio G: GW3000bb1. 
Next on my "to get" list? GWX56. Just like my SILs.
Probably opt for the non atomic version. Save some 
bucks!!! That G even looks small on his Hulk wrist.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

sebvanderm said:


> Im simply amazed at the collection of DSD! How do you do it ? I mean you always have the newest of the newest incoming. Can you share a collection pic?


Well it's not so difficult I guess. I hear/ read about new releases ( e.g. our distinguished member Starscream always gives us a heads up prior new releases, and/or I see posts and informations on various G Shock FB Groups ) So if I like it I will get it. Thats it. Nothing special - but yeah living in Hong Kong certainly helps  Gotta open an extra collection thread later this year  Stay put 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sebvanderm

have had this since last August when it came out but havent added it yet to the counting thread!!!






















Really liking the new camo Mudmaster, that will cost again


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 74 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 39 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 34 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 14 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 3 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ..................................... 179 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great catch 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great catch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot, DSD!! And what a group of Mudmasters! :-!

Question or two for you -- where did you fish to haul in such a catch? And can you make a reservation for me on the next available fishing boat?? :-d:-d

[btw, DSD, your msg inbox queue is full again...]


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Great shot, DSD!! And what a group of Mudmasters! :-!
> 
> Question or two for you -- where did you fish to haul in such a catch? And can you make a reservation for me on the next available fishing boat?? :-d:-d
> 
> [btw, DSD, your msg inbox queue is full again...]


Oh no my mailbox full again  Gotta sort it out quick. Thanks for your kind words T4P. Members like you, with all your enthusiasm and joy 4 G'Shocks, keeping me ( still ) going  I'll will send you the exact spot sometimes later  Its my fave place by the South China Sea 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just 4 show. Really cool Mudmaster. Let's go guys   Don't wait too long 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just 4 show. Really cool Mudmaster. Let's go guys   Don't wait too long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing Mud collection bro.
Now if u had to list them from most loving to less how would u do that?Apparently u must love all colourways but lets see. can i take a guess?

1. The camo
2. The green strap one
3. The red strap one
4. The yellow strap one
5. the black one
6 The Gb one

How far/close am i? LOL


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> Amazing Mud collection bro.
> Now if u had to list them from most loving to less how would u do that?Apparently u must love all colourways but lets see. can i take a guess?
> 
> 1. The camo
> 2. The green strap one
> 3. The red strap one
> 4. The yellow strap one
> 5. the black one
> 6 The Gb one
> 
> How far/close am i? LOL


First of all thank you very much. Very kind and great effort   Gotta admit it's a tough choice. I think I need more time but your top 3 choice is pretty good - maybe in a different order  Definitely keep you posted 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

Deepsea_dweller said:


> First of all thank you very much. Very kind and great effort   Gotta admit it's a tough choice. I think I need more time but your top 3 choice is pretty good - maybe in a different order  Definitely keep you posted
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are welcome 
i just bought the green strp one and i have not seen it in person yet or any of the others but i will write u my list of preference

1. The green strap one
2. The rescue red strap
3. The camo one
4. The all black one
5. The yellow strap one
6. The GB one


----------



## STavros78

@Piowa can u kindly count me in for a GWG-1000-1A3?Thanks in advance


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 75 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 39 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 34 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 14 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 3 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller)

*Together ..................................... 180 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Umarrajs, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## umarrajs

Loving it:


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 75 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 39 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 34 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 14 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 4 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs)

*Together ..................................... 181 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JWCBCC

I'm looking to pick up a GWG-1000-1A3JF. What have guys been finding them for? Best I can find right now is $514. I'm patient and don't mind waiting for a deal.


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## STavros78

Do u think guys will they ever make available the camo strap as a replacement option?


----------



## STavros78

Do u guys think they will ever make available the camo strap as a replacement option?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> Do u guys think they will ever make available the camo strap as a replacement option?


The camo just out a few weeks - no need for strap replacement yet -

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

Thanks. i will surely grab one if and when they do


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> Thanks. i will surely grab one if and when they do


I will ask around in Hong Kong  Will shoot you mail ( pm ) once available 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catdogchicken

Let's take the A9 to 40!

New to my collection, knocks me to 10 now, never thought that after my first buy a few years ago.


----------



## STavros78

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I will ask around in Hong Kong  Will shoot you mail ( pm ) once available
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank u very much.Appreciated


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 75 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 40 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 34 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 14 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 4 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs)

*Together ..................................... 182 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Z_Samurai

*GWG-1000-1AJF* Reporting in ;-)


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 75 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 40 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 35 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 14 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 4 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs)

*Together ..................................... 183 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Devil13

Piowa - Can I get in the club?


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 75 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 40 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 35 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 15 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 4 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs)

*Together ..................................... 184 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## WES51

Devil13 said:


> Piowa - Can I get in the club?
> 
> View attachment 9715386


Looks beautiful. Congratulations!
How do you like it?


----------



## Devil13

Love it, THANKS!

Makes me want another!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Devil13 said:


> Love it, THANKS!
> 
> Makes me want another!


Surely one is not enough 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbkihong

Mountain of All MMs!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

cbkihong said:


> Mountain of All MMs!


Welcome back cbkihong  Where have you been ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbkihong

Been busy and so mostly off for a month or so, but since I guessed you would have got some nice stuff to share, decided to pop in briefly to say hi.


----------



## fcasoli

Sorry for this off topic, can you provide following sizes?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

cbkihong said:


> Been busy and so mostly off for a month or so, but since I guessed you would have got some nice stuff to share, decided to pop in briefly to say hi.


Really appreciated. Pls check out the November/ December as well   as there'll be my 7th MudMaster  I'm kidding but pls stay put 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbkihong

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Really appreciated. Pls check out the November/ December as well   as there'll be my 7th MudMaster  I'm kidding but pls stay put
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if Casio may surprise us with yet another mudmaster for Nov/Dec, but I am pretty sure a new golden D1000 frog will be on DSD's list for show by then.

Guess I will know in a few weeks.


----------



## gaijin

fcasoli said:


> Sorry for this off topic, can you provide following sizes?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Why don't you measure your own watch?



Fcasoli said:


> Sold one of my two F3HR, I lost the pleasure to use the second
> Not far from even sell the second
> 
> I went back to the old passion, (some are very) expensive but what they do, they do it well ...


----------



## fcasoli

gaijin said:


> Why don't you measure your own watch?


Because is not in my hands, and I want to prepare screen and back protection


----------



## Time4Playnow

fcasoli said:


> Sorry for this off topic, can you provide following sizes?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Glass diameter: 33mm

Rear cove max width: 41mm

distance of plastic inserts: 30mm


----------



## fcasoli

Time4Playnow said:


> Glass diameter: 33mm
> 
> Rear cove max width: 41mm
> 
> distance of plastic inserts: 30mm


Thanks, thanks a lot!


----------



## fcasoli

Please count me in

Thanks


----------



## Piowa

*200 before Christmas ???*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 75 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 40 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 35 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 15 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 5 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli)

*Together ..................................... 185 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli

Thank you for your time to update...


----------



## Bulldogge

I'm in! Thank you Piowa.


----------



## Piowa

*200 before Christmas ???*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 76 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 40 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 35 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 15 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 5 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli)

*Together ..................................... 186 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robotaz

Count me in Piowa!


----------



## Piowa

*200 before Christmas ???*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 76 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 40 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 35 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 15 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 6 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Robotaz)

*Together ..................................... 187 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robotaz

Piowa said:


> *200 before Christmas ???*


I'm carrying my share of the burden, Piowa. I ordered a rescue red last night. I'll check in for adding to the count when it gets here. These are great watches!


----------



## fcasoli

Robotaz said:


> I'm carrying my share of the burden, Piowa. I ordered a rescue red last night. I'll check in for adding to the count when it gets here. These are great watches!


You are supercharged fan of Mudmaster, do you like the black?


----------



## Robotaz

fcasoli said:


> You are supercharged fan of Mudmaster, do you like the black?


Of the black looking models, the titanium is what I'd get.

So, I have the desert camo and the rescue red. The next that I would get is the green strap with the red sensor.


----------



## Mike Rivera

Just arrived, I'm in! Loving it ...


----------



## Piowa

*200 before Christmas ???*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 77 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 40 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 35 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 15 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 6 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Robotaz)

*Together ..................................... 188 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## corn18

My 1AJF should get here tomorrow!


----------



## fcasoli

Congratulations to all, Mudmaster Club is increasing fast


----------



## corn18

I'm now a Mudmaster:


----------



## Piowa

*200 before Christmas ???*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 77 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 40 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 36 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 15 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 6 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Robotaz)

*Together ..................................... 189 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robotaz

Count me in for another, Piowa.

A word of wisdom to those with squeaky mode buttons on your Mudmaster. It's the cylinder that the button is mounted in that's rubbing against the plastic bezel.

I took this synthetic grease that is safe for plastics and rubber, placed a tiny bit in the crack shown the pic, and squeak gone. It's a shame we have to deal with it, but it's an easy fix that should last at least a year, if not a lot longer.

There are plenty of other lubes that will work, but this synthetic, bushing-safe automotive lube was what I had on hand.


----------



## Piowa

*

200 before Christmas ???*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 77 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 40 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 36 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 16 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 6 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Robotaz)

*Together ..................................... 190 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Robotaz

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Calleb1099

On the road to 200!


----------



## Calleb1099

Sorry for the multiple pictures in the post above, something went really wrong and i can't edit it.


----------



## Piowa

*200 before Christmas ???*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 77 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 40 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 37 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 16 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 6 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Robotaz)

*Together ..................................... 191 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy
3MM ----------- Track40, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Robotaz

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## WES51

...


----------



## Z_Samurai

I got my 2nd mudmaster on the way :-! Tracking # is showing that it should be here Monday.. So I be reporting back for another count.


----------



## andyahs

Number 4 in the house. (GWG-1000DC-1A5)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*200 before Christmas ???*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 77 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 40 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 16 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 7 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Robotaz, Andyahs)

*Together ..................................... 193 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
3MM ----------- Track40, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Robotaz

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Z_Samurai

GWG-1000MH-1AER

Reporting in


----------



## fcasoli

Z_Samurai said:


> GWG-1000MH-1AER
> 
> Reporting in


Compliments! Where are you from? Super fast! 
It sounds better in official pictures and video than reality, what do you think about? The desert is not a different in hands and this Maharishi?
Can you post more pictures under different light? 
Thanks for your reportage


----------



## Z_Samurai

fcasoli said:


> Z_Samurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> GWG-1000MH-1AER
> 
> Reporting in
> 
> 
> 
> Compliments! Where are you from? Super fast!
> It sounds better in official pictures and video than reality, what do you think about? The desert is not a different in hands and this Maharishi?
> Can you post more pictures under different light?
> Thanks for your reportage
Click to expand...

Thanks Fcasoli I live in USA (FL) . It looks good in person. my phone camera is not the best. I have more pics on the maharishi thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3718586


----------



## Devil13

Very nice!!!


----------



## Piowa

*200 before Christmas ???*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 77 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 40 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 16 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 7 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Robotaz, Andyahs)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 1 watch (Z_Samurai)

*
Together ..................................... 194 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
3MM ----------- Track40, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Robotaz, Z_Samurai

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tlchuan

GWG-1000RD-4ADR

Reporting in from Malaysia


----------



## Piowa

*200 before Christmas ???*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 77 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 40 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 17 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 7 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Robotaz, Andyahs)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 1 watch (Z_Samurai)

*
Together ..................................... 195 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
3MM ----------- Track40, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Robotaz, Z_Samurai

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

tlchuan said:


> GWG-1000RD-4ADR
> 
> Reporting in from Malaysia


Welcome *tichuan* !  Great Mudmaster! :-!:-!:-! Enjoy the forum.


----------



## fcasoli

220 Mudmaster counter before the new year!


----------



## T-Freak

I love my new Mudmaster! The ultimative watch for ultimative men... ;-)

















Cheers
T-Freak


----------



## Z_Samurai

T-Freak said:


> I love my new Mudmaster! The ultimative watch for ultimative men... ;-)
> 
> Cheers
> T-Freak


Awesome pics T-Freak!!!


----------



## fcasoli

Hi Piowa,

Please count me, thanks for your patience!


----------



## Piowa

*200 before Christmas ???*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 77 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 40 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 17 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 7 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Robotaz, Andyahs)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 2 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli)

*
Together ..................................... 196 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
3MM ----------- Track40, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Robotaz, Z_Samurai, Fcasoli

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## T-Freak

As an enthusiastic photographer I played a little bit with my camera. The result are additional pics of my new Mudmaster... ;-)

















































































































Cheers
T-Freak


----------



## Piowa

Congrats, T-Freak. One of the best MM photos I have ever seen.
*
200 before Christmas ???*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 77 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 40 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 17 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 7 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Robotaz, Andyahs)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 2 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli)

*
Together ..................................... 196 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
3MM ----------- Track40, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Robotaz, Z_Samurai, Fcasoli

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

T-Freak said:


> As an enthusiastic photographer I played a little bit with my camera. The result are additional pics of my new Mudmaster... ;-)
> View attachment 9887290
> 
> 
> View attachment 9887330
> 
> Cheers
> T-Freak


Outstanding photography *T-Freak ! :-!:-!:-!*


----------



## Time4Playnow

Piowa, please add my Maharishi Mudmaster to the count. Thanks!! :-!

My 4th Mudmaster now!! (others being 1A3, the 1000DC, and the 1000RD)


----------



## JohnQFord

Hi Piowa. If you would do me the honour of adding my new *MAHARISHI X G-SHOCK GWG-1000MH-1AER* to the list, I would appreciate that. Thanks.


----------



## Robotaz

JohnQFord said:


> Outstanding photography *T-Freak ! :-!:-!:-!*


Yeah, seriously! Great pics!


----------



## STavros78

Just a heads up. i dont know if its allowed to post ebay links (if not i apologize ) but this seller dramatically reduced his BIN price so its an oppurtunity to grab one for those that havent yet

Casio G-Shock Mudmaster Black Dial SS Chrono Quartz Men&apos;s Watch - GWG1000-1A3 79767028329 | eBay


----------



## Piowa

*200 before Christmas ???*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 77 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 40 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 17 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 7 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Robotaz, Andyahs)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 4 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord)

*
Together ..................................... 198 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs, Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Robotaz, Z_Samurai, Fcasoli

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robotaz

STavros78 said:


> Just a heads up. i dont know if its allowed to post ebay links (if not i apologize ) but this seller dramatically reduced his BIN price so its an oppurtunity to grab one for those that havent yet
> 
> Casio G-Shock Mudmaster Black Dial SS Chrono Quartz Men&apos;s Watch - GWG1000-1A3 79767028329 | eBay


I bought one of mine from them. Quick shipping. May buy again. Thanks.


----------



## Robotaz

Robotaz said:


> I bought one of mine from them. Quick shipping. May buy again. Thanks.


Well, I pulled the trigger. So if my wife gets mad at all the G-Shocks I'm going to start by blaming you, STavros.


----------



## T-Freak

All fans of the MUDMASTER will find *here* a 4k wallpaper (3840x2160) for download.









Regards
T-Freak


----------



## fcasoli

Time4Playnow said:


> Piowa, please add my Maharishi Mudmaster to the count. Thanks!! :-!
> 
> My 4th Mudmaster now!! (others being 1A3, the 1000DC, and the 1000RD)


Spectacular angle if picture!


----------



## STavros78

Robotaz said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger. So if my wife gets mad at all the G-Shocks I'm going to start by blaming you, STavros.


Congrats!!! U did great.price was so right to let it go.
Lol i also blame Time4playnow for my purchases hahahahahaahah.Good reception man.Enjoy it


----------



## fcasoli

JohnQFord said:


> Hi Piowa. If you would do me the honour of adding my new *MAHARISHI X G-SHOCK GWG-1000MH-1AER* to the list, I would appreciate that. Thanks.
> View attachment 9890650


Great new Greg! The best gift is you have this watch in your collection to share with us! Big price and sacrifice but the style overlap my efforts to have it! 
Thanks for your presence with this collaboration Maharishi! 
What Mudmaster will be the next development by Casio? I'm ready!


----------



## Devil13

Look who showed up today:









Never thought I would make the 2MM club, but price was too good.

Now to get a black band for it...


----------



## Piowa

*One to 200*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 77 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 41 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 17 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy, Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 7 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Robotaz, Andyahs)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 4 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord)

*
Together ..................................... 199 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
4MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs, Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Robotaz, Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Devil13

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli

Hi Piowa, 200 is coming, what new target for the end of the year? 220?
ciao


----------



## STavros78

Ok now i have double temptation.i love the Maharishi MM and i wanna make this thing run 200.Lol


----------



## fcasoli

STavros78 said:


> Ok now i have double temptation.i love the Maharishi MM and i wanna make this thing run 200.Lol


Go, show must go on!
But don't ignore the Desert, in my opinion the best Mudmaster


----------



## STavros78

fcasoli said:


> Go, show must go on!
> But don't ignore the Desert, in my opinion the best Mudmaster


wish i could for now.Maharishi will be a dream for me i dont see pulling the trigger not that i dont like it i love it but the price seems high in my eyes
Definetely my next MM will be the camo and i will blame u for taking that expense LOL


----------



## Spyharpy

I'll break 200 for you guys. I bought this second Rescue Red so I can sport it with a black band.

Piowa, add me to the count, that brings me up to five (can't believe I have that many of them).

GWG-1000RD-4AJF (Rescue Red)
GWG-1000RD-4AJF (Rescue Red) w/black band
GWG-1000-1A3 (green) w/yellow band
GWG-1000-1A9 (yellow)
GWG-1000-1A9 (yellow) w/black band


----------



## Piowa

*200 !!!*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 77 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 41 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 18 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 7 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Robotaz, Andyahs)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 4 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord)

*
Together ..................................... 200 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
5MM ----------- Spyharpy
4MM ----------- Andyahs, Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Robotaz, Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Devil13

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robotaz

So what's our new goal? 

I'll have another to add tomorrow.


----------



## Piowa

216 MudMasters in 2016

)


----------



## STavros78

Piowa said:


> 216 MudMasters in 2016
> 
> )


Piece of cake LOL


----------



## Robotaz

#3

This one has some great details like the gold around the light button and the red sensor piece. I really like it a lot. This may push camo to #2 and red to #3.


----------



## fcasoli

Piowa, can you add a row indicating the name of the owner every 100? Starting from now, obviously, impossible to identify in past... 
Have a good evening!


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 78 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 41 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 18 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 7 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Robotaz, Andyahs)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 4 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord)

*
Together ..................................... 201 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
5MM ----------- Spyharpy
4MM ----------- Andyahs, Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Devil13

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli

The best "poster" is Piowa!


----------



## Z_Samurai

I think we can bring these #'s even more. I just went to amazon and they have the Mudmaster Desert Camo @ *$589.95* 2 Years Warranty and Free Shipping! Cheapest price that I seen around.

:think: Should I bring my count to 3 MM or add a GULFMASTER Q1000MC to my collection. Decissions....Decissions.....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Z_Samurai said:


> I think we can bring these #'s even more. I just went to amazon and they have the Mudmaster Desert Camo @ *$589.95* 2 Years Warranty and Free Shipping! Cheapest price that I seen around.
> 
> :think: Should I bring my count to 3 MM or add a GULFMASTER Q1000MC to my collection. Decissions....Decissions.....


As you're having just 2 at the moment you need definitely more IMHO. Get both and end of the story  Have fun


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> The best "poster" is Piowa!


Most definitely. Simply the best  Thanks Piowa for keeping track - always appreciated and massive thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Robotaz said:


> #3
> 
> This one has some great details like the gold around the light button and the red sensor piece. I really like it a lot. This may push camo to #2 and red to #3.


Nice catch  Enjoy Robotaz. Surely one of coolest


----------



## Z_Samurai

Deepsea_dweller said:


> As you're having just 2 at the moment you need definitely more IMHO. Get both and end of the story  Have fun


Hahahahaha Master Deepsea_Dweller has spoken!!! you are right 2 MM wont cut it I need more!!!

By the way much respect for your MM 6 collection looking awesome. You be going soon for the 7MM (Maharishi)?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Z_Samurai said:


> Hahahahaha Master Deepsea_Dweller has spoken!!! you are right 2 MM wont cut it I need more!!!
> 
> By the way much respect for your MM 6 collection looking awesome. You be going soon for the 7MM (Maharishi)?


Thank you thank you   yeah can't stop now - should be here pretty soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychopomp2

Hi, 
Newbie here  Decided to go for a yellow strap GWH-1000 but noticed there are 3 versions:

GWG-1000-1A9 


GWG-1000-1A9DR 


GWG-1000-1A9JF 

I believe the 9JF is a Japanese version, what about the other 2? Which is the best version to get? I live in UK but I'll be buying from ebay.

Cheers


----------



## JohnQFord

psychopomp2 said:


> Hi,
> Newbie here  Decided to go for a yellow strap GWH-1000 but noticed there are 3 versions:
> 
> GWG-1000-1A9
> 
> GWG-1000-1A9DR
> 
> GWG-1000-1A9JF
> 
> I believe the 9JF is a Japanese version, what about the other 2? Which is the best version to get? I live in UK but I'll be buying from ebay.
> 
> Cheers


There's no difference. The various suffixes simply refer to the marketing region to which the watch was originally destined for release.


----------



## psychopomp2

JohnQFord said:


> There's no difference. The various suffixes simply refer to the marketing region to which the watch was originally destined for release.


Thanks for clearing that up, will go for the 1A9DR as its only $480 from Singapore (lazada.sg).


----------



## STavros78

psychopomp2 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up, will go for the 1A9DR as its only $480 from Singapore (lazada.sg).


There was one at ebay for 450 plus he had best offer option


----------



## psychopomp2

Sorry another question regarding this beauty: does the watch give you the correct air temperature instantly or do you have to take it off your wrist and wait for 10 mins or so? On my smokey gray Riseman it doesn't give the temp immediately but i read somewhere the temp sensor on the Mudmaster series has been upgraded and this issue no longer exists.
Cheers


----------



## Z_Samurai

psychopomp2 said:


> Sorry another question regarding this beauty: does the watch give you the correct air temperature instantly or do you have to take it off your wrist and wait for 10 mins or so? On my smokey gray Riseman it doesn't give the temp immediately but i read somewhere the temp sensor on the Mudmaster series has been upgraded and this issue no longer exists.
> Cheers


Psychopomp2
Removing the watch off your wrist is a most if you want accurate temp reading. If you leave it on your wrist it will read your body temp. Rule of thumb on any ABC watch is to take it off and let it sit for about 20min. As far as showing a temp when you go into TEMP mode yes it will show instantly.


----------



## hexonxonx

Z_Samurai said:


> Psychopomp2
> Removing the watch off your wrist is a most if you want accurate temp reading. If you leave it on your wrist it will read your body temp. Rule of thumb on any ABC watch is to take it off and let it sit for about 20min. As far as showing a temp when you go into TEMP mode yes it will show instantly.


Or just simply read the temp with it on the wrist and with it off and then while wearing the watch, you will know how much to subtract to know the real temp.

My Riseman reads about 10 degress higher while wearing then with it off.


----------



## Robotaz

hexonxonx said:


> Or just simply read the temp with it on the wrist and with it off and then while wearing the watch, you will know how much to subtract to know the real temp.
> 
> My Riseman reads about 10 degress higher while wearing then with it off.


Mine reads 10-20 off. Leaving it on for me is not reliable, with any ABC watch that I have.

If you're hiking and need frequent temp checks, just strap it to the outside of your pack or pocket.

Or buy this:


----------



## T-Freak




----------



## hexonxonx

New owner today. I posted pics in the Mudmaster pic thread.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 78 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 41 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 19 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 15 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 7 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Robotaz, Andyahs)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 4 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord)

*
Together ..................................... 202 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
5MM ----------- Spyharpy
4MM ----------- Andyahs, Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Devil13

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gaizka

Another GB for the list....


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 78 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 41 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 19 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 16 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 7 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Robotaz, Andyahs)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 4 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL)

*
Together ..................................... 203 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
5MM ----------- Spyharpy
4MM ----------- Andyahs, Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Devil13

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli

Hi dear, my second Desert for collection


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 78 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 41 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 19 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 16 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 8 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 4 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL)

*
Together ..................................... 204 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
5MM ----------- Spyharpy
4MM ----------- Andyahs, Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli 
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jomar

count me in mudmaster 1000MH


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 78 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 41 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 19 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 16 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 8 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 5 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar)

*
Together ..................................... 205 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
5MM ----------- Spyharpy
4MM ----------- Andyahs, Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## STavros78

Mmmmm very strange Camo ones are only 8 pieces so far thats still low for such a beauty


----------



## Djhyper66

mine came in the mail right now too!! I can finally join the list of owners!! Woohoo!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 78 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 41 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 19 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 16 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 8 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 6 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66)

*
Together ..................................... 206 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
5MM ----------- Spyharpy
4MM ----------- Andyahs, Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli

STavros78 said:


> Mmmmm very strange Camo ones are only 8 pieces so far thats still low for such a beauty


Incredible, Mahrahishi gained number and can overcome Desert&#8230; despite the higher price


----------



## Joakim Agren

fcasoli said:


> Incredible, Mahrahishi gained number and can overcome Desert&#8230; despite the higher price


Nothing strange, just people wanting to join the *Special Orange Team Collaboration Of Maharishi MudMaster, SOTCOMM for short! *:-!

Piowa can you please add the SOTCOMM team category for those who owns the awesome Maharishi Mudmaster?:-d


----------



## STavros78

Damn i should keep the Camo flag high.iam waiting mine these coming days so if u can include me Piowa for a Camo one i would appreciate.Pics to come


----------



## sebvanderm

Boom, my maharishi has arrived today. My second mudmaster


----------



## FeltZ4

Piowa would you please add me to the GWG-1000-1A9 list. Thanks.


----------



## cbkihong

FeltZ4 said:


> Piowa would you please add me to the GWG-1000-1A9 list. Thanks.


Same old rule - Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## sq01

Can i join this awesome club?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

Sq01 - your watch was already counted. )

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 78 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 41 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 19 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 16 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 8 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 7 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm)

*
Together ..................................... 207 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
5MM ----------- Spyharpy
4MM ----------- Andyahs, Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## STavros78

ι have also 1 Camo MM coming today Piowa if u could add me.Thanks.That would be my second MM


----------



## JRMARTINS

looking to source a gwg1000-1aer, where would you guys suggest I try looking in Europe? thanks in advance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

JRMARTINS said:


> looking to source a gwg1000-1aer, where would you guys suggest I try looking in Europe? thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have pm;-)


----------



## STavros78

Αnd Boooooommmmm.. just arrived.Crap pics Sexy watch


----------



## jomar

STavros78 said:


> Αnd Boooooommmmm.. just arrived
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10131858&d=1481137849"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]


 Nice watch I'm waiting for mine


----------



## JohnQFord

STavros78 said:


> Αnd Boooooommmmm.. just arrived
> 
> View attachment 10131858


Congrats Stavros. :-!:-!:-!

Camo may not work on the high seas :think: ... but should fit in when you get back to your home port. 

Delivered to you in port ? ... or photo from home awaiting your return ? :think:


----------



## STavros78

JohnQFord said:


> Congrats Stavros. :-!:-!:-!
> 
> Camo may not work on the high seas :think: ... but should fit in when you get back to your home port.
> 
> Delivered to you in port ? ... or photo from home awaiting your return ? :think:


Thanks man.Unfortunately the latter. Its wife's unboxing and this beauty is waiting my return.


----------



## Djhyper66

STavros78 said:


> Αnd Boooooommmmm.. just arrived.Crap pics Sexy watch
> 
> View attachment 10132130
> View attachment 10132138
> View attachment 10132146
> View attachment 10132154
> View attachment 10132162
> View attachment 10132170
> View attachment 10131858


Wow!!! Congrats !!! Mudmaster club for life hahah!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Hi Stavros, super discount price and fast shipping, good business and, as you know, the best choice! Enjoy your future meeting with Desert


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 78 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 41 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 19 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 16 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 9 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 7 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm)

*
Together ..................................... 208 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
5MM ----------- Spyharpy
4MM ----------- Andyahs, Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, STavros78

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow

STavros78 said:


> Thanks man.Unfortunately the latter. Its wife's unboxing and* this beauty is waiting my return*.


Congrats Stavros, great watch!! You are bound to love it!! :-!:-!

Just to clarify..........;-).....when you say "this beauty is waiting my return" - you ARE talking about your wife, and not the MM, RIGHT???!!!!! (if she reads this forum, you better say yes!!!) :-d:-d:-d

Glad we got that clarified! :-d


----------



## sq01

STavros78 said:


> Αnd Boooooommmmm.. just arrived.Crap pics Sexy watch
> 
> View attachment 10132170


That desert strap looks sexy as hell! Congrats!

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

fcasoli said:


> Hi Stavros, super discount price and fast shipping, good business and, as you know, the best choice! Enjoy your future meeting with Desert


Thank u very much. u are one to blame that i pulled the trigger for the Camo cause i see ur daily pics with this sexy watch on


----------



## STavros78

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats Stavros, great watch!! You are bound to love it!! :-!:-!
> 
> Just to clarify..........;-).....when you say "this beauty is waiting my return" - you ARE talking about your wife, and not the MM, RIGHT???!!!!! (if she reads this forum, you better say yes!!!) :-d:-d:-d
> 
> Glad we got that clarified! :-d


Oh yes ....yes my love i meant u how could u possibly think i could care for these so called Mudmasters.

Ouf man that was close ...thanks for watching my back LOL


----------



## STavros78

sq01 said:


> That desert strap looks sexy as hell! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


Thank u very much


----------



## jomar

One more MM Count me in GWG 1000DC-1A5


----------



## STavros78

jomar said:


> One more MM Count me in GWG 1000DC-1A5


Congrats for ur great purchase and for keeping the Camo flag high


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 78 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 41 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 19 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 16 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 10 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 7 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm)

*
Together ..................................... 209 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
5MM ----------- Spyharpy
4MM ----------- Andyahs, Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, STavros78

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## STavros78

Cmon lets make Piowas target of 216 MM in 2016 reality


----------



## fcasoli

Push to gain 220


----------



## Sockeye

pic removed by moderator!


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ I am really curious how analog G-Shocks do with exposure to repeated recoil.


----------



## sq01

That mud master is so eye catching.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## cbkihong

STavros78 said:


> Cmon lets make Piowas target of 216 MM in 2016 reality


Frankly I have been seeing Mudmasters a lot in the wild lately. Just this weekend on the street I have already witnessed at least 4 Mudmasters (excluding the one I was wearing).


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 78 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 42 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 19 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 16 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 10 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 7 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm)

*
Together ..................................... 210 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
5MM ----------- Spyharpy
4MM ----------- Andyahs, Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, STavros78

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sq01

Just curious. Has Deepsea_dweller ever showed off his MM collection?

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

sq01 said:


> Just curious. Has Deepsea_dweller ever showed off his MM collection?
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


Yes, there is a photo but I have not the link


----------



## cbkihong

Well, a bit of Googlefu did it (there are more, but I only posted one of them).

MudMaster GWG-1000 counting thread - Page 65


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

sq01 said:


> Just curious. Has Deepsea_dweller ever showed off his MM collection?
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


What a ( silly ) question 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Yes, there is a photo but I have not the link





cbkihong said:


> Well, a bit of Googlefu did it (there are more, but I only posted one of them).
> 
> MudMaster GWG-1000 counting thread - Page 65




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sq01

Deepsea_dweller said:


> What a ( silly ) question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pure gold right there  

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

Yep. WIS .....

Edit - the auto-edited word refers to things you might view and drool over. Hopefully you can figure it out.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

sq01 said:


> Pure gold right there
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir  and then the latest MM sometimes this month with few group shots here - pls stay put


----------



## bym007

Ready to part with cash here, but still can't make up mind on the color. Torn between 1000-1A3 and 1000RD.
Went to G-Shock shop last night for 3rd time, and still undecided. 

Like the Red, as a black strap can also be used, while the 1A3 can accommodate a yellow one right.

Need to finalise soon to add to that total count.


----------



## Skeptical

I finally have a Mudmaster in the collection. GWG-1000GB-1A










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 78 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 42 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 19 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 10 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 7 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm)

*
Together ..................................... 211 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
5MM ----------- Spyharpy
4MM ----------- Andyahs, Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, STavros78

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robotaz

Skeptical said:


> I finally have a Mudmaster in the collection. GWG-1000GB-1A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That model is really growing on me.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Skeptical said:


> I finally have a Mudmaster in the collection. GWG-1000GB-1A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fabulous addition. Enjoy the beauty 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bym007

Lovely jubbly.

Though, I am wondering if a Gold colored watch is best suited for wearing with suits, outdoor/sports or services ? :-d



Skeptical said:


> I finally have a Mudmaster in the collection. GWG-1000GB-1A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

Glockcubed:








Vulcan_innova:








GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 78 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 42 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 19 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 10 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 9 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova)

*
Together ..................................... 213 watches

*6MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
5MM ----------- Spyharpy
4MM ----------- Andyahs, Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Glockcubed

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Xmas gift


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 78 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 42 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 19 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 10 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 10 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller)

*
Together ..................................... 214 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy
4MM ----------- Andyahs, Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Glockcubed

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bym007

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Xmas gift


No way... Should have given to another soul around  

Sent from my D6633 Dual using Tapatalk


----------



## bym007

Hello from Saudi Arabia 










Sent from my D6633 Dual using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 79 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 42 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 19 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 10 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 10 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller)

*
Together ..................................... 215 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy
4MM ----------- Andyahs, Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Glockcubed

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli

Considering I bought two desert, in Piowa list we have 9 owners for Desert and Maharishi, great results for Maharishi, considering the price.


----------



## andyahs

*The wife doesn't know yet but she got me my Christmas present.

*I actually got it yesterday from the importer just in time for her to wrap it. She rolled her eyes but wrapped it anyway. She's so sweet and forgiving.....;-)


----------



## bym007

andyahs said:


> *The wife doesn't know yet but she got me my Christmas present.
> 
> *I actually got it yesterday from the importer just in time for her to wrap it. She rolled her eyes but wrapped it anyway. She's so sweet and forgiving.....;-)


Hahah... Swaps possible?

Sent from my D6633 Dual using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenere Monster

Hey guys. New here but love g shocks. Got this beast yesterday as a present from my wife. 
Count me in


----------



## fcasoli

Tenere Monster said:


> Hey guys. New here but love g shocks. Got this beast yesterday as a present from my wife.
> Count me in


Welcome to the forum and with my favorite G-Shock, great choice.


----------



## STavros78

i think that there will be a battle between Maharishi and Camo


----------



## woodsrider

A pic from this morning in the blowing snow at 6,933 feet here in Colorado. More Mudmaster pics to follow (camo, red and Maharishi in the house), but this is a start!


----------



## WES51

Tenere Monster said:


> Hey guys. New here but love g shocks. Got this beast yesterday as a present from my wife.
> Count me in


Welome to this great forum. Congrats to this fantastic watch and to such a great wife.

By the way, in case your user name suggest what I think it does, then I suggest checking in with the G-Shocks and Motorcycles thread as well:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-shocks-motorcycles-2869706.html


----------



## Tenere Monster

It does suggest what your thinking! Cheers will check it out!


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 80 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 42 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 19 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 11 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 11 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs)

*
Together ..................................... 218 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Glockcubed

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli

Maharishi 11, Desert 10, considering my counter is 2. In my opinion Desert bit over Maharishi for a daily use... I love the Desert.


----------



## bym007

Need 2 more "Mudmans" (if I am allowed to coin that phrase for the Mudmaster fans) to tip the scales over 220 before 2016 ends.

Sent from my D6633 Dual using Tapatalk


----------



## Luis1975

Add me in Piowa!! One more olive on the tree!


----------



## diverxtc

You can add my Maharishi to the list. Too lazy to take a pic - plenty of them already. A present from my wife for birthday/xmas. I'm usually into frogmen and this is my first MudMaster and I like it a lot. Big (might even look a bit too big on my hand) but not heavy, compared to Frogmen and some other watches I have. Feels very comfortable. Altimeter isn't that great. In my house it varies between being 100m under water to being 200m in the air.


----------



## Tenere Monster

Sounds like your sensor isnt calibrated correctly.


----------



## bym007

Tenere Monster said:


> Sounds like your sensor isnt calibrated correctly.


I feel my altimeter could do with a calibration too.

Professional Auto Detailing Supplies for Sale


----------



## Robotaz

You should calibrate sensors every time before you depend on them. The barometer/altimeter will be wrong after 1 day usually; especially if wide fluctuations were seen over the day.


----------



## SmallDragon

Hi, I'm from Singapore. Bought my Mudmaster GWG-1000 (Green) last week. Bought my Mudmaster at around US$455 instead of the standard retail price of US$647.
It cost much less here i guess as i saw Hong Kong and China tourists swam into the shop. 
But its hard to get the yellow strap here in Singapore. i'm thinking of replacing to the yellow (1A9)...


----------



## bym007

SmallDragon said:


> View attachment 10325386
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm from Singapore. Bought my Mudmaster GWG-1000 (Green) last week. Bought my Mudmaster at around US$455 instead of the standard retail price of US$647.
> It cost much less here i guess as i saw Hong Kong and China tourists swam into the shop.
> But its hard to get the yellow strap here in Singapore. i'm thinking of replacing to the yellow (1A9)...


Hey congrats buddy. Enjoy the awesome wqtch.

Quick Question: Can one order Mudmaster online from a Hong Kong seller?

Thanks.

Professional Auto Detailing Supplies for Sale


----------



## cbkihong

bym007 said:


> Hey congrats buddy. Enjoy the awesome wqtch.
> 
> Quick Question: Can one order Mudmaster online from a Hong Kong seller?
> 
> Thanks.


AFAIK a few of the sellers I bought from that sell non-AD stock do ship internationally. However, I believe this is against forum rules to discuss publicly. If you already know the seller, check with them on shipping policy.


----------



## Tourbeon

Picked up this red muddy! Gwg-1000rd


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 82 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 42 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 20 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 11 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 11 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs)

*
Together ..................................... 221 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Glockcubed

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chilled

Not a count, just a question.

Is there like a v2 update of the watch coming out? Like the design but the 24h stopwatch and only 60min for countdown is a little week. Given it's price point and Master statues, thought it would have a little bit more function.


----------



## woodsrider

Adding a few more to the 2016 Mudmaster count. I've already posted my green band Mudmaster. We're keeping Piowa busy lately...thanks!

Gotta love those synchronized second hands....(I live about 120 miles south of Fort Collins, CO, so WWV syncing is rarely an issue....)
.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 82 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 42 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 38 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 12 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 12 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider)

*
Together ..................................... 224 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Glockcubed

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bym007

woodsrider said:


> Adding a few more to the 2016 Mudmaster count. I've already posted my green band Mudmaster. We're keeping Piowa busy lately...thanks!
> 
> Gotta love those synchronized second hands....(I live about 120 miles south of Fort Collins, CO, so WWV syncing is rarely an issue....)
> .
> View attachment 10342426


Damn, that Maharishi has so much presence...


----------



## Tourbeon

woodsrider said:


> Adding a few more to the 2016 Mudmaster count. I've already posted my green band Mudmaster. We're keeping Piowa busy lately...thanks!
> 
> Gotta love those synchronized second hands....(I live about 120 miles south of Fort Collins, CO, so WWV syncing is rarely an issue....)
> .
> View attachment 10342426


Great comparison shot btw. I like the camo strap, may try to find that strap in addition to the red. Is the MH larger than others?


----------



## woodsrider

Tourbeon said:


> Great comparison shot btw. I like the camo strap, may try to find that strap in addition to the red. Is the MH larger than others?


Same size as the others, Tourbeon....I probably just didn't push it down as far in the storage box....


----------



## bym007

woodsrider said:


> Adding a few more to the 2016 Mudmaster count. I've already posted my green band Mudmaster. We're keeping Piowa busy lately...thanks!
> 
> Gotta love those synchronized second hands....(I live about 120 miles south of Fort Collins, CO, so WWV syncing is rarely an issue....)
> .
> View attachment 10342426


You have put them in correct order. 
Maharishi >> Rescue Red >> Desert Camo

Link deleted by mod


----------



## woodsrider

bym007 said:


> You have put them in correct order.
> 
> Maharishi >> Rescue Red >> Desert Camo


Careful.....you're about to open up a can of worms!


----------



## Chilled

woodsrider said:


> Adding a few more to the 2016 Mudmaster count. I've already posted my green band Mudmaster. We're keeping Piowa busy lately...thanks!
> 
> Gotta love those synchronized second hands....(I live about 120 miles south of Fort Collins, CO, so WWV syncing is rarely an issue....)
> .


If you don't mind me asking, where did you get Maharishi?


----------



## woodsrider

Chilled said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get Maharishi?


I purchased mine directly from the Maharishi store in the UK.


----------



## Chilled

Oh, Thnx.

I didn't realise it was an actual store. I just thought it was some designer Casio got in. 

and, Wow. A little pricey compared to the other GWG-1000s.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Chilled said:


> Oh, Thnx.
> 
> I didn't realise it was an actual store. I just thought it was some designer Casio got in.
> 
> and, Wow. A little pricey compared to the other GWG-1000s.


Just FYI, there are 14 Maharishi's available on Ebay right now, some at much lower prices than at the Maharishi store...


----------



## Chilled

Time4Playnow said:


> Just FYI, there are 14 Maharishi's available on Ebay right now, some at much lower prices than at the Maharishi store...


I only checked out amazon, stupid me.
Thank you.


----------



## woodsrider

Time4Playnow said:


> Just FYI, there are 14 Maharishi's available on Ebay right now, some at much lower prices than at the Maharishi store...


I've also seen a few pop up on Rakuten.com at much lower prices - US$750-ish.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Happy New Year everyone








Special shot on a special day


----------



## M-Shock

One for every day of the week!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Party


----------



## arogle1stus

Piowa:
I have the GW3000 bb1. Not exactly a Mudmaster but it works in a pinch
Only G I lust for now is one like my SIL Mark owns. The GWX 56. Saving
my bucks for that baad boy in 17. Also a Seiko SRP777 Turtle as well. I
want no JDM iteration either. 

X Traindriver Art


----------



## rl168

Seems like the maharishi model is available only via ebay and are from Japan sellers. Will a US buyer needs to pay for custom duties if purchased from Japan?


----------



## JohnQFord

rl168 said:


> Seems like the maharishi model is available only via ebay and are from Japan sellers. Will a US buyer needs to pay for custom duties if purchased from Japan?


No, you guys get off 'scot-free' ! :-!

Seems like everyone outside of the US gets nailed though ! o| o| o|


----------



## bym007

JohnQFord said:


> No, you guys get off 'scot-free' ! :-!
> 
> Seems like everyone outside of the US gets nailed though ! o| o| o|


Reporting from Tax Free Saudi Arabia here, Sir!

(not sure for how long though)


----------



## Piowa

lbovill










GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 82 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 42 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 39 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 12 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 12 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider)

*
Together ..................................... 225 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Glockcubed

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ken_e1407

Should I buy this GWG-1000 series or GG-1000  any advise guy!!


----------



## bym007

ken_e1407 said:


> Should I buy this GWG-1000 series or GG-1000  any advise guy!!


There is no challenge to GWG-1000. Seriously since I bought it 2 weeks back, I only take it off for showers. I literally sleep with it every night.

And this is one of 6 watches that I have, but I stopped wearing all others. A Mudmaster is a cool cool watch to own and wear.


----------



## ken_e1407

lol. thanks for your response. I am new with Solar power technology, I can tell that regular GG1000 are pretty much similar specs but cost less than GWG 1000 (about $250 - $350 USD depend on color). I can lived without Multiband 6 and carbon fiber band.

The only reason I am not sure about this watch is the solar power, how long the battery dead ??? I know that the battery will keep recharge when you are outdoor.


----------



## bym007

ken_e1407 said:


> lol. thanks for your response. I am new with Solar power technology, I can tell that regular GG1000 are pretty much similar specs but cost less than GWG 1000 (about $250 - $350 USD depend on color). I can lived without Multiband 6 and carbon fiber band.
> 
> The only reason I am not sure about this watch is the solar power, how long the battery dead ??? I know that the battery will keep recharge when you are outdoor.


1. If you get a chance, wear GG and GWG and you will feel the difference in size, presence etc. There is a thread on here somwhere, where someone has taken pictures of them side by side.
Also, check out this youtube comparison video:





2. Solar means the battery will be charged, usually without worrying about it. If you leave the watch in a dark place without charging opportunities, it will continue to operate for 25 months. As there is a power safe mode.

3. This watch has Resin band, not carbon fiber band.


----------



## ShootStrong

Finally. Count me in GWG-1000MH









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 82 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 42 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 39 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 13 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 12 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider)

*
Together ..................................... 226 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Glockcubed

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shawnny

Robotaz said:


> That model is really growing on me.


I wish one would grow on me, like right on my wrist! I only like 2 G-Shocks. My GW-3000B and these Mudmasters.


----------



## Shawnny

Robotaz said:


> That model is really growing on me.


I wish one would grow on me, like right on my wrist! I only like 2 G-Shocks. My GW-3000B and these Mudmasters.


----------



## bym007

ShootStrong said:


> Finally. Count me in GWG-1000MH
> 
> View attachment 10501586
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since computers and Mudmasters were in bed today, PS before we get in trouble, push your smart crown in   @*fcasoli*


----------



## craniotes

Better chalk me up as well:


I agonized over this or the Maharishi, but in the end practical concerns trumped my desire to have yet another LE that I would baby -- I plan on wearing this in anger, and the 1A3 remains the most utilitarian and practical design, IMO. I do plan on picking up a yellow strap at some point, though, just for fun.

Anyway, love it so far, and it complements my Gv2 perfectly.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Shawnny

You guys do realize, that when the new Mud King comes out, you all will have to buy a new watch?


----------



## craniotes

Shawnny said:


> You guys do realize, that when the new Mud King comes out, you all will have to buy a new watch?


I speak for all of us when I say that any excuse to buy a new watch is a good one.

I, for one, welcome the new King (whenever it may be coming).

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 83 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 42 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 39 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 13 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 12 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider)

*
Together ..................................... 227 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Glockcubed

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just 4 show 










Sent from my iPhone 7+


----------



## STavros78

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just 4 show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+


Amazing shot


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> Amazing shot


Thanks a lot 

Sent from my iPhone 7+


----------



## brabusgti

Another one muddy from Bulgaria


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 83 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 43 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 39 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 13 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 12 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider)

*
Together ..................................... 228 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Glockcubed

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Smithtime

Better add me to the list... my maharishi will be here at the end of the week!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just 4 show 










Desert eagerly awaiting No8


----------



## STavros78

Piowa kindly add me for the so loved Maharishi.......That makes my third one.....super excited


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 83 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 43 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 39 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 14 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 12 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider)

*
Together ..................................... 229 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar, STavros78
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shawnny

What makes the Maharishi model different than other models?


----------



## STavros78

Shawnny said:


> What makes the Maharishi model different than other models?


its a collaboration limited model that is sexy as hell


----------



## fcasoli

STavros78 said:


> Piowa kindly add me for the so loved Maharishi.......That makes my third one.....super excited
> 
> View attachment 10637722
> View attachment 10637738
> View attachment 10637746


Great new Stavros! 
But comparing the Desert and Maharishi...? 
The winner is Desert Storm, for me! 
What do you think about?


----------



## STavros78

fcasoli said:


> Great new Stavros!
> But comparing the Desert and Maharishi...?
> The winner is Desert Storm, for me!
> What do you think about?


As member T4Pn had wisely told me before i purchase both, the Camo is more beautiful in strict comparison terms and he was 100% correct.It has so well balanced colours.On the other hand the Maharishi is sexy i love orange colour in general and the all black combo makes perfect contrast with the dial. i will just say that the Camo Desert MM is a beautiful wife while the Maharishi is a sexy b i t c h girlfriend ....LOL


----------



## bym007

STavros78 said:


> As member T4Pn had wisely told me before i purchase both, the Camo is more beautiful in strict comparison terms and he was 100% correct.It has so well balanced colours.On the other hand the Maharishi is sexy i love orange colour in general and the all black combo makes perfect contrast with the dial. i will just say that the Camo Desert MM is a beautiful wife while the Maharishi is a sexy b i t c h girlfriend ....LOL


Your last line is quite accurate!


----------



## dk91105

Hello, I have been looking at purchasing this watch for a while now. I am finally ready to do so but can not seem to locate a dealer that I can trust. I need a recommendation of a place that only sells authentic quality cased in Japan models. 

Thanks for any info and I cant wait to add my name to the list on post #1.


----------



## New Coach

Got mine this morning.


----------



## New Coach

dk91105 said:


> I need a recommendation of a place that only sells authentic quality cased in Japan models.


I got mine from Amazon, and it seems legit.
https://www.amazon.com/CASIO-G-SHOC...8-1-fkmr0&keywords=g-shock+gwg-1000+mudmaster


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 84 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 43 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 39 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 14 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 12 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider)

*
Together ..................................... 230 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar, STavros78
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bt430

Glad I found this place! Here's 2 more to add to the list


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 84 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 43 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 40 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 15 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78, BT430)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 12 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider)

*
Together ..................................... 232 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar, STavros78
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, BT430

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## horophile17

I have a Mudmaster GWG1000-1A3 inbound from eBay and I was wondering, have there been any major defects noticed with this model? I just got burned on the new Gulfmaster hand issue and I'm honestly quite leery of G-Shock these days. I really want this one to work out.


----------



## brvheart

horophile17 said:


> I have a Mudmaster GWG1000-1A3 inbound from eBay and I was wondering, have there been any major defects noticed with this model? I just got burned on the new Gulfmaster hand issue and I'm honestly quite leery of G-Shock these days. I really want this one to work out.


Well wait - from your other thread you were not going to buy ANY more GShocks ever....maybe should have researched before buying another after bashing the Gv2....??

To answer you - no, no issues. One of the best built and beloved to date - instant classic, awesome watch.


----------



## Shawnny

The newbie got called out there!


----------



## horophile17

Actually, I ordered them both at the same time. The Gulfmaster arrived first. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## STavros78

horophile17 said:


> I have a Mudmaster GWG1000-1A3 inbound from eBay and I was wondering, have there been any major defects noticed with this model? I just got burned on the new Gulfmaster hand issue and I'm honestly quite leery of G-Shock these days. I really want this one to work out.


Congrats for ur purchase.Mudmaster GWG-1000 is a so reliable and good looking partner in all activities.you will enjoy it for sure


----------



## ShootStrong

Please add my 2nd Mudmaster GWG-1000-1A3.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 85 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 43 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 40 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 15 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78, BT430)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 12 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider)

*
Together ..................................... 233 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar, STavros78
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, BT430, ShootStrong

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 38_Special

Just a heads up for anyone looking. I purchased a 1A9 from Amazon seller CW US. The watch showed up yesterday as a 1A9 yellow strap on a 1A3 watch head. I alerted Amazon CS as to either a fake or a modified watch and will be returning it. Buyer beware.


----------



## bt430

One more camo to count


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 85 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 43 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 40 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 15 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78, BT430)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 13 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430)

*
Together ..................................... 234 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar, STavros78, BT430
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hassann

Hi Piowa, I've never added myself to any of these counting threads. You can add me on mate. I have the 1a3 green Mudmaster and just received my Maharishi Edition Mudmaster. Many Thanks 

Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Hassann

Piowa said:


> GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 85 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong)
> 
> GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 43 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti)
> 
> GWG-1000-1A ................................ 40 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430)
> 
> GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider)
> 
> GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)
> 
> GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 15 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78, BT430)
> 
> GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 13 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430)
> 
> *
> Together ..................................... 234 watches
> 
> *7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
> 
> 5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
> 4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider
> 3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar, STavros78, BT430
> 2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong
> 
> Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak
> 
> MM number 100 ......... Odie
> MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Hi Piowa, I've never added myself to any of these counting threads. You can add me on mate. I have the 1a3 green Mudmaster and just received my Maharishi Edition Mudmaster. Many Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

Hassann said:


> Hi Piowa, I've never added myself to any of these counting threads. You can add me on mate. I have the 1a3 green Mudmaster and just received my Maharishi Edition Mudmaster. Many Thanks
> Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


Pics or it didn't happen. 
)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hassann

Piowa said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> )
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Haha! Fair enough! Assumed you saw my previous thread dedicated to my new GPW-1000KH-3A 





















Piowa said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.
> )
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 86 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 43 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 40 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 16 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78, BT430, Hassan)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 13 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430)

*
Together ..................................... 236 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar, STavros78, BT430
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hassann

After posting the above photo I realised my Maharishi GWG1000 was still off DST and 1 hour off the rest. Thought the radio signal recieve would have sync that automatically? 

Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel

Forgot to add mine GWG1000-1AJF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas

Another happy user of the GWG-1000-1A3


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 87 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 43 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 40 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 16 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78, BT430, Hassan)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 13 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430)

*
Together ..................................... 237 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar, STavros78, BT430
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Webb

I want to get the GWG-1000-1A3,but I don't like the green band,is it possible to buy a black band for it ?

Thanks


----------



## Time4Playnow

Webb said:


> I want to get the GWG-1000-1A3,but I don't like the green band,is it possible to buy a black band for it ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes - go to pacparts.com, search by model, search on GWG-1000. Could also try Tiktox. (U.K.)



Hassann said:


> After posting the above photo I realised my Maharishi GWG1000 was still off DST and 1 hour off the rest. Thought the radio signal recieve would have sync that automatically?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


The radio sync signal will fix it, if you have the watch's DST setting at "Auto." If you have it set to either DST "Off" or "On," the radio signal will not change that setting.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

All in one ❤️


----------



## Shawnny

Deepsea_dweller said:


> All in one ❤️


Ok, you have to send the one in the top left to my house!


----------



## elborderas

A masterpiece and simply beautiful.

Perfect fit for my 6.3 inch wrist (~16.1cm).


----------



## zephon

Can I join too? Desert Camo version for me!


----------



## Mbaulfinger

Hi All, Can anyone who owns the Mudmaster with the yellow strap comment on how easy it is to keep clean or clean up? I wonder if dirt shows up on it or if it gets discolored...Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 87 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 43 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 40 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Robotaz, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 16 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78, BT430, Hassan)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 14 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon)

*
Together ..................................... 238 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Jomar, STavros78, BT430
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kevio

Robotaz was kind enough to sell this to me and I'm doing my best to take good care of it.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 87 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 43 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 40 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 16 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78, BT430, Hassan)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 14 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon)

*
Together ..................................... 238 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, STavros78, BT430
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Matthew_Burrows

Count me in! Big watch on my small wrists (compared to my prevoius GW-7900B) but I love love love it. I've recently become huge into horology, with my mechanical watch collection growing massively. With that said I've always had a sweet spot for g-shocks, and rely on them for my line of work (accuracy and toughness). I am really excited to have this analog beauty, packed full of features.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 88 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 43 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 40 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 16 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78, BT430, Hassan)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 14 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon)

*
Together ..................................... 239 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, STavros78, BT430
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Zestel

Count me in please.... my new best friend Maharishi 










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

Zestel said:


> Count me in please.... my new best friend Maharishi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Congrats enjoy this beauty


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 88 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 43 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 40 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 17 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78, BT430, Hassan, Zestel)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 14 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon)

*
Together ..................................... 240 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, STavros78, BT430
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## STavros78

Completely in love with the Maharishi MM so i had to get a second one so one for wear and one for stare. Damn now i need another one one for wear one for stare one for mods Lol
Piowa kindly add me for another Maharishi thats my forth MM so far
Two brothers in arms......


----------



## fcasoli

STavros78 said:


> Completely in love with the Maharishi MM so i had to get a second one so one for wear and one for stare. Damn now i need another one one for wear one for stare one for mods Lol
> Piowa kindly add me for another Maharishi thats my forth MM so far
> Two brothers in arms......
> 
> View attachment 11034594
> 
> View attachment 11034618


Like me with the Desert, you are a great brother


----------



## Terry M.

Please include me


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> Completely in love with the Maharishi MM so i had to get a second one so one for wear and one for stare. Damn now i need another one one for wear one for stare one for mods Lol
> Piowa kindly add me for another Maharishi thats my forth MM so far
> Two brothers in arms......
> 
> View attachment 11034594
> 
> View attachment 11034618


Great one  Double pleasure


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 89 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M.)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 43 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 40 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 18 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 14 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon)

*
Together ..................................... 242 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider, STavros78
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## STavros78

Piowa said:


> GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 89 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M.)
> 
> GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 43 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti)
> 
> GWG-1000-1A ................................ 40 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430)
> 
> GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio)
> 
> GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 17 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical)
> 
> GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 18 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel)
> 
> GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 14 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon)
> 
> *
> Together ..................................... 242 watches
> 
> *7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
> 
> 5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
> 4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider, STavros78
> 3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430
> 2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Robotaz
> 
> Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak
> 
> MM number 100 ......... Odie
> MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Thanks;-)


----------



## STavros78

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great one  Double pleasure


Thank u very much indeed the pleasure is double LOL


----------



## STavros78

fcasoli said:


> Like me with the Desert, you are a great brother


Thanks my brother yes i also love the Desert one and i think if i find a good deal i might grab a second one as well


----------



## huwp

A GWG-1000GB-1A to add here, please. b-)


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 89 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M.)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 43 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 40 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 18 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 18 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 14 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon)

*
Together ..................................... 243 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider, STavros78
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robotaz

Are there multiple versions of the 1A9, or just the JDM version 1A9JF?


----------



## roberto18

Hello everyone  im an owner of a olive strap GWG-1000 for like few days  Please add me if possible


----------



## Piowa

Pics or did not happen. )
Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robotaz

I used the $50 eBay coupon to get a 1A9 from Creation Watches for $436. Pretty good deal.

 and


----------



## STavros78

Robotaz said:


> I used the $50 eBay coupon to get a 1A9 from Creation Watches for $436. Pretty good deal.
> 
> and


Congrats.Which coupon do u refer to?


----------



## Robotaz

STavros78 said:


> Congrats.Which coupon do u refer to?


http://www.ebay.com/rpp/fashion-coupon

Ends today, I think.


----------



## kevio

Robotaz said:


> Fashion Coupon | eBay
> 
> Ends today, I think.


Thanks for sharing! My wallet hates you even more now!


----------



## roberto18

Here is a picture of my muddy 










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

Robotaz said:


> Fashion Coupon | eBay
> 
> Ends today, I think.


Thanks for sharing when i saw it it was already exprired damn time differences LOL


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

roberto18 said:


> Here is a picture of my muddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Welcome aboard


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 90 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 43 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 40 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 18 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 18 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 14 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon)

*
Together ..................................... 244 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider, STavros78
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## roberto18

Thanks for adding me 

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Prince Escalus

Just want to throw mine in


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 90 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 43 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 40 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 19 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 18 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 14 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon)

*
Together ..................................... 245 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider, STavros78
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli

Prince Escalus said:


> Just want to throw mine in


Great pic, my compliments


----------



## STavros78

The Maharishi power is getting stronger.:-!


----------



## gushockme

Count me in guys... My goldmaster









Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 90 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 43 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 40 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 19 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 19 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 14 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon)

*
Together ..................................... 246 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider, STavros78
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robotaz

My third, and probably final, Mudmaster. This makes yellow, green, and camo for me.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 90 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 44 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 40 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 19 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 19 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 14 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon)

*
Together ..................................... 247 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider, STavros78
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan 

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## PropThePolecat

Bought a desert camo strap for my 1A3


----------



## bym007

PropThePolecat said:


> Bought a desert camo strap for my 1A3


How do you like the combo ?

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## PropThePolecat

bym007 said:


> How do you like the combo ?
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


I like it very much. Desert camo is a matter of taste of course, but the lighter color makes the watch seem smaller. The silver buttons also helps with this and compliments the camo strap nicely. It doesn't have that big "hockey puck" look like when it had the dark olive strap.

I got it from Tiktox for a few pounds more than the standard colored straps.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Robotaz said:


> My third, and probably final, Mudmaster. This makes yellow, green, and camo for me.


Congrats  Now let's get one more ..


----------



## Robotaz

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Congrats  Now let's get one more ..


I had that one before the yellow. It just didn't work out. I am gravitating towards the models with the darker markers. The red was too bright.


----------



## ZJAZZ

And it's officially here!!!! )))
Please count me in
Thanks!


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 90 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 44 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 40 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 19 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 20 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 14 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon)

*
Together ..................................... 248 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider, STavros78
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan 

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

We have an updated family photo


----------



## Hassann

I've read somewhere the GWG1000MH Maharishi Edition is limited to only 1000 units worldwide. Is this correct? I'm sure there are more than 1000 units? On this forum alone there's 19 known owners 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

Hassann said:


> I've read somewhere the GWG1000MH Maharishi Edition is limited to only 1000 units worldwide. Is this correct? I'm sure there are more than 1000 units? On this forum alone there's 19 known owners
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


A member here had emailed MAharishi store in London Uk and the response was that there were something like 7500 pairs produced if i recall correctly


----------



## Hassann

STavros78 said:


> A member here had emailed MAharishi store in London Uk and the response was that there were something like 7500 pairs produced if i recall correctly


Now that sounds more realistic. I read on one of the large watch retailers website that there was a limited production of 1000 units, I was certain that figure is incorrect.

Would you say 7500 units is still a classed as a very limited production run in comparison to other 'rare' G shocks that's appreciated significantly over time?

Just trying to figure out if the value of this watch will appreciate or not.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

Hassann said:


> Now that sounds more realistic. I read on one of the large watch retailers website that there was a limited production of 1000 units, I was certain that figure is incorrect.
> 
> Would you say 7500 units is still a classed as a very limited production run in comparison to other 'rare' G shocks that's appreciated significantly over time?
> 
> Just trying to figure out if the value of this watch will appreciate or not.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Well i cannot give u any advise on that as iam not a G expert there are guys here that have ton of knowledge.i can tell u that its the sexiest MM imo and i have bought 2 of them.one to keep oem and untouched and one to wear it and customize it ( changing bezels, bands ) without having heart attacks LOL


----------



## Hassann

STavros78 said:


> Well i cannot give u any advise on that as iam not a G expert there are guys here that have ton of knowledge.i can tell u that its the sexiest MM imo and i have bought 2 of them.one to keep oem and untouched and one to wear it and customize it ( changing bezels, bands ) without having heart attacks LOL


I bought 1 and was on the brink of bankruptcy! You bought two!?? Haha!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

Hassann said:


> I bought 1 and was on the brink of bankruptcy! You bought two!?? Haha!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


LOL i found good deals on both that i couldnt pass


----------



## arbet0

Count me in please... my first #1 #mudmaster #gwg-1000-1a #indonesia


----------



## STavros78

arbet0 said:


> Count me in please... my first #1 #mudmaster #gwg-1000-1a #indonesia


Welcome and congrats


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 90 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 44 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 41 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 20 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 19 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 14 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon)

*
Together ..................................... 249 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider, STavros78
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan 

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## arbet0

"Apa Kabar" from Indonesia


----------



## rsr911

My first one has arrived GWG-1000-1a3
2nd one is out for delivery.


----------



## rsr911

and here is number 2 GWG-1000-1AJF
The lume is not a good on this one as it is on the 1A3
Overall more stealthy. 
I do prefer the 1A3 just little bit over this one.
Love them both!!!!


----------



## srmdalt

*My first one - GWG1000-1A9JF. I dunno if I'll get another, but I am sort of hankering for the Maharishi and a green or desert sand banded one. Got this one last week, and it has been tough to tear off my wrist- other G's feeling a bit neglected.

*


----------



## ZJAZZ

^^^^ GET IT GET IT!!!!!
Are you musician btw? I saw a guitar in your pics


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Let's rock


----------



## srmdalt

ZJAZZ said:


> ^^^^ GET IT GET IT!!!!!
> Are you musician btw? I saw a guitar in your pics


Hahah! Yes, I play guitar/sing in a couple of bands, nights/weekends - not my main gig, just for fun.


----------



## ZJAZZ

srmdalt said:


> Hahah! Yes, I play guitar/sing in a couple of bands, nights/weekends - not my main gig, just for fun.


Oh cool! I see. I lived in Boston, that's why I asked. Love Boston!!! I'm a musician.


----------



## Leodavism

Arrived about 30 minutes ago. -1A3. Happy.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Leodavism said:


> Arrived about 30 minutes ago. -1A3. Happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Big congrats. One of my faves


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 92 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Devil13, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 42 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 20 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 19 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 14 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon)

*
Together ..................................... 253 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider, STavros78
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Devil13, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911 

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Devil13

Piowa - 

Gotta come clean. Just traded my GWG-1000-1A9 towards a Frogman GWF-D1000 so I'm kicked out of the 2MM club...for now...


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 92 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 44 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 42 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 20 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 19 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 14 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon)

*
Together ..................................... 252 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider, STavros78
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## putuls

Joint to the group  ....pls count me in









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 92 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 44 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 42 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 20 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 20 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 14 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon)

*
Together ..................................... 253 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider, STavros78
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Michi-77

Another Mudmaster. Please add it. Thanks!


----------



## Mudmasterman

Add me to the list! 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

Sjors









GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 93 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 42 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 20 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 20 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 15 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman)

*
Together ..................................... 256 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider, STavros78
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Just pull the trigger a3 inbound


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MikeCfromLI said:


> Just pull the trigger a3 inbound


 Great to see you here Mike Congrats


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great to see you here Mike Congrats


Yeah weird my collection are in 1/3's Casio omega and micros

I have a 3500b and Oceanus s100 and a 5600kg3 for my casios

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## my jekyll doesnt hide

here is mine, on its way to Island Peak, Himalayas, Mt. Everest.


----------



## Leodavism

my jekyll doesnt hide said:


> View attachment 11796970
> here is mine, on its way to Island Peak, Himalayas, Mt. Everest.


Way cool!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 94 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 42 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 20 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 20 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 15 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman)

*
Together ..................................... 257 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider, STavros78
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Teppka

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Let's rock


How in the world do you choose which one to wear?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Teppka said:


> How in the world do you choose which one to wear?


These 3 are my faves - so it's not too difficult


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Dhl says it will be in my office tomorrow hk to NYC in less than a week


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MikeCfromLI said:


> Dhl says it will be in my office tomorrow hk to NYC in less than a week
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Fingers crossed


And courtesy of DHL and almost a week early (4 days from hk to nyc)


















Pretty damn badass


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 95 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 42 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 20 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 20 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 15 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman)

*
Together ..................................... 258 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider, STavros78
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

MikeCfromLI said:


> And courtesy of DHL and almost a week early (4 days from hk to nyc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty damn badass


Big congrats Mike  it's a beauty









Enjoy


----------



## arbet0

coffee time


----------



## STavros78

Piowa kindly add a 1A for me please.Thats my 5th MM.Thanks


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 95 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 43 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 20 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 20 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 15 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman)

*
Together ..................................... 259 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs, STavros78
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## STavros78

Piowa said:


> GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 95 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI)
> 
> GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors)
> 
> GWG-1000-1A ................................ 43 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78)
> 
> GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio)
> 
> GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 20 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz)
> 
> GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 20 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls)
> 
> GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 15 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman)
> 
> *
> Together ..................................... 259 watches
> 
> *7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
> 
> 5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs, STavros78
> 4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider
> 3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz
> 2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911
> 
> Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak
> 
> MM number 100 ......... Odie
> MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Thanks man.by the end of this week (hopefully LOL) i will be in the 6 Mudmasters neighbourhood with one of the coolest colourways of MM imo


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> Piowa kindly add a 1A for me please.Thats my 5th MM.Thanks
> 
> View attachment 11916498


Awesome well done Tavros. Have fun and enjoy


----------



## STavros78

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome well done Tavros. Have fun and enjoy


Thank u very much DSD! u2:-!


----------



## Teppka

Not sure if I posted here, so just in case GWG-1000-1A9DR


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> Thank u very much DSD! u2:-!


----------



## kevio

Shared this last week in the WRUW thread but it really belongs here.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kevio said:


> Shared this last week in the WRUW thread but it really belongs here.


One of the finest  Such a great shot


----------



## kevio

Deepsea_dweller said:


> One of the finest  Such a great shot


Thanks for the kind words DSD! It's really a photogenic watch and one of my most favorites.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 95 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 43 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Time4Playnow, Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 20 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 20 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 15 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman)

*
Together ..................................... 260 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller

5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs, STavros78
4MM ----------- Time4Playnow, Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## STavros78

kevio said:


> Thanks for the kind words DSD! It's really a photogenic watch and one of my most favorites.


Congrats cannot agree more.u did great grabbing this from Robotaz i was sooooo close to buy it back in December ( i really cannot recall why i didnt) but BUT wait for it........................LOLb-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> Congrats cannot agree more.u did great grabbing this from Robotaz i was sooooo close to buy it back in December ( i really cannot recall why i didnt) but BUT wait for it........................LOLb-)


I n c o m i n g ?!


----------



## kevio

STavros78 said:


> Congrats cannot agree more.u did great grabbing this from Robotaz i was sooooo close to buy it back in December ( i really cannot recall why i didnt) but BUT wait for it........................LOLb-)


Looking forward to seeing yours! I was surprised that this one lasted in the for sale forum as long as it did considering the lowish price that was being asked. Luckily I was able to acquire it at that time because the prices on the red ones seem to have skyrocketed.


----------



## STavros78

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I n c o m i n g ?!


Yes and iam thrilled;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> Yes and iam thrilled;-)



Oh yesss


----------



## STavros78

kevio said:


> Looking forward to seeing yours! I was surprised that this one lasted in the for sale forum as long as it did considering the lowish price that was being asked. Luckily I was able to acquire it at that time because the prices on the red ones seem to have skyrocketed.


Yeah for this rare colourway at a great price and from a great member and seller was long last unsold.Weird but u were the lucky winner congrats


----------



## STavros78

And booom yes my red love is here thanks to T4Pn.
Piowa kindly add me please.this is my 6th MM.Thanks


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 95 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 43 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 20 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 20 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 15 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman)

*
Together ..................................... 260 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78 
5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## azziman

At the start of the year my fiancee asked me if I could choose a g shock which would it be? Mudmaster was my reply (she already got me a Gulfmaster for christmas 2 years ago), I forgot all about the conversation then last month, 1 week before our wedding she gave me this, I got married in it! :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> And booom yes my red love is here thanks to T4Pn.
> Piowa kindly add me please.this is my 6th MM.Thanks
> View attachment 11935898


How nice - huge congrats and yeah T4P is a great fella. Enjoy the beauty and your fantastic MM collection. Now you know why I love this red one a lot


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

azziman said:


> At the start of the year my fiancee asked me if I could choose a g shock which would it be? Mudmaster was my reply (she already got me a Gulfmaster for christmas 2 years ago), I forgot all about the conversation then last month, 1 week before our wedding she gave me this, I got married in it! :-!


Welcome aboard and such a nice  story


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 95 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 43 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 21 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 20 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 15 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman)

*
Together ..................................... 261 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78 
5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kubr1ck

Just arrived from Yokohama, Japan, her highness the Maharishi of Casio. Should be a fun weekend.


----------



## STavros78

Deepsea_dweller said:


> How nice - huge congrats and yeah T4P is a great fella. Enjoy the beauty and your fantastic MM collection. Now you know why I love this red one a lot


Thank u very much for the kind words.Cannot agree more in all u said above.


----------



## STavros78

kubr1ck said:


> Just arrived from Yokohama, Japan, her highness the Maharishi of Casio. Should be a fun weekend.
> 
> View attachment 11946018
> View attachment 11946042


Congrats.Best MM colourway imo


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Special request by one of our new members ...









Just 4 show


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kubr1ck said:


> Just arrived from Yokohama, Japan, her highness the Maharishi of Casio. Should be a fun weekend.
> 
> View attachment 11946018
> View attachment 11946042


Wonderful catch  Enjoy and happy weekend


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 95 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 43 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 21 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 21 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 15 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman)

*
Together ..................................... 262 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78 
5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Teppka

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Special request by one of our new members ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just 4 show


Thanks. Gravitymaster seems to be/look even bigger than Mudmaster.


----------



## fcasoli

kubr1ck said:


> Just arrived from Yokohama, Japan, her highness the Maharishi of Casio. Should be a fun weekend.
> 
> View attachment 11946018
> View attachment 11946042


A G-Shock milestone, to have now and in the future! Many compliments


----------



## fcasoli

Different display in Maharishi, more readable under all conditions. 
New negative display


----------



## M.N.A

Hello everyone I present to you my latest addition


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 96 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A.)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 43 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 21 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 21 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 15 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman)

*
Together ..................................... 263 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78 
5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## arbet0

Have a nice day to all participant


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

4 show


----------



## brvheart

Deepsea_dweller said:


> 4 show


DAAAAAANNNNNG! Now this is a MuddyMonday collection!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

brvheart said:


> DAAAAAANNNNNG! Now this is a MuddyMonday collection!


----------



## Hassann

I just wonder how they will improve the GWG1000 when Casio finally release a GWG2000. It's hard to see how they can improve it. 

I think the Maharishi Edition is by far the best looking one. Supply seems to have dried up over here in the UK when I was searching recently 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## brvheart

Hassann said:


> I just wonder how they will improve the GWG1000 when Casio finally release a GWG2000. It's hard to see how they can improve it.
> 
> I think the Maharishi Edition is by far the best looking one. Supply seems to have dried up over here in the UK when I was searching recently
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hopefully adding sunrise and set as well as moon.


----------



## djxpress

What do all the letters DR mean on this version watch listed on ebay? I can't post the link yet but search for item 152189484771


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

djxpress said:


> What do all the letters DR mean on this version watch listed on ebay? I can't post the link yet but search for item 152189484771


1JF = Japan Domestic Market 
1DR = International Market


----------



## Gruf666

One more in France. It's a 1a I think, black strap. I will test it as it is but I have 3 zulu's ready


----------



## STavros78

Gruf666 said:


> One more in France. It's a 1a I think, black strap. I will test it as it is but I have 3 zulu's ready
> 
> View attachment 12168570


Félicitations!!!!


----------



## TAner

One more GWG-1000DC-1A5ER in Germany








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 96 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A.)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 44 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 21 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 21 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 16 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner)

*
Together ..................................... 265 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78 
5MM ----------- Spyharpy, Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa




----------



## Gruf666

Piowa said:


> View attachment 12199058


Please tell me you did not buy 8 (eight) of them ! Please...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Gruf666 said:


> Please tell me you did not buy 8 (eight) of them ! Please...


Why not ?  7 so far and number 8 will be following


----------



## Stevens_Airplane

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Why not ?  7 so far and number 8 will be following


Hehehe, I like such fanatism!


----------



## Fatomhd

Got mine yesterday. It's great









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fatomhd said:


> Got mine yesterday. It's great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Great shot


----------



## Spyharpy

Catching up with DeepSea Dweller. This in incoming on Monday. The Maharishi will make six!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Spyharpy said:


> Catching up with DeepSea Dweller. This in incoming on Monday. The Maharishi will make six!


Well done


----------



## Spyharpy

It's in my hands, finally. Hard to gauge the brightness of the orange in pictures and videos but seeing with my own eyes, it's awesome.


----------



## MainePorsche

I said I would, and I did. As I posted earlier on the GG 1000 the fonts on the digital faces were just to small, and there was no way to add any illumination to them. Little brother will be going back to the vendor in the rainforest for full refund.


----------



## vjlbl

Piowa said:


> View attachment 12199058


What model is the last one? Red band with gold accent

Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

The last is for Chinese market only, special edition


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

vjlbl said:


> What model is the last one? Red band with gold accent
> 
> Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk





fcasoli said:


> The last is for Chinese market only, special edition


Yes as fcasoli already mentioned. Exclusive to China GWG-1000GB-4A


----------



## vjlbl

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yes as fcasoli already mentioned. Exclusive to China GWG-1000GB-4A


I thought it was a mod u guys did. Nice very Chinese New Year feel. For Chinese would be great watch as it will match the Ang Pow ( Red Packet ) We receive or give out during CNY. Now Thais have LE Seiko divers and China has limited edtion G-shocks. Must start a new trend with Malaysia only LE.


----------



## WES51

@Poiwa on vacation? His last post was June 21. Hope he is doing OK.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Yes Piowa on vacation


----------



## bym007

WES51 said:


> @Poiwa on vacation? His last post was June 21. Hope he is doing OK.


These kind of posts are kinda worrying. Shows one' s obsession. 

Only the best, @Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

bym007 said:


> These kind of posts are kinda worrying. Shows one' s obsession.
> 
> Only the best, @Piowa


No worries. Every summer the same procedure. Actually he did inform us few weeks ago about his summer vacation. He will be back with a bang and with lots of holiday photos


----------



## vjlbl

So any owners here for the Gold & Red MM?? Anyways can buy it as I am based in Malaysia?


----------



## Piowa

I am back. Everything is fine. Holiday photos soon to come.
8--))

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 96 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A.)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 45 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 21 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 22 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 17 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche)

*
Together ..................................... 268 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MainePorsche

Piowa,
Thank you for the inclusion.


----------



## mukhliz

Got mine last week 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bym007

mukhliz said:


> Got mine last week
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2 extra points for wearing a Mudmaster with a dress shirt.
 

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mukhliz

bym007 said:


> 2 extra points for wearing a Mudmaster with a dress shirt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


 Thanks for the compliment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bym007

Here you go, my 1A3 with yellow bands, complete with dress shirt.









Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mukhliz

bym007 said:


> Here you go, my 1A3 with yellow bands, complete with dress shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


There you go. Obviously I'm not alone 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenWatch

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Why not ?  7 so far and number 8 will be following


Intersting to see that despite 'atomic sync' functionality, no 2 x watches seem to be exactly at the same time...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

StephenWatch said:


> Intersting to see that despite 'atomic sync' functionality, no 2 x watches seem to be exactly at the same time...


... and your point being ?


----------



## StephenWatch

Deepsea_dweller said:


> ... and your point being ?


If I have to explain it - obviously, I don't have one LOL


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

StephenWatch said:


> If I have to explain it - obviously, I don't have one LOL


Whatever


----------



## StephenWatch

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Whatever


Indeed, well said sir... Ambivalence, with a touch of irony, a heady combination :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Let's get this thread back on track









 A picture is worth ...


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 96 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A.)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 46 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 21 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 22 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 17 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche)

*
Together ..................................... 269 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## chabusch

Further to Piowa's order, I'm here to report my GWG-1000-1AER.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 96 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A.)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 47 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 22 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 21 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 17 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche)

*
Together ..................................... 270 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## StephenWatch

Also, in response to Piowa's request, I'm now here very late to the table to report my GWG-1000-1A3ER


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 97 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 47 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 22 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 21 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 17 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche)

*
Together ..................................... 271 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

4 show  Two of the finest RD's


----------



## Piowa

This thread will be two years old tomorrow. 

)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> This thread will be two years old tomorrow.
> 
> )
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


 Wow long time ago  I think the yellow was my first one back then. Thanks for your great work Piowa - without your dedication we wouldn't have come this far


----------



## ShockWatcher

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 97 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 47 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 22 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 17 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche)

*
Together ..................................... 272 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## geokay

Just got this beauty


----------



## ShockWatcher

geokay said:


> Just got this beauty
> View attachment 12416437
> View attachment 12416439


Good, my DC1A5 is on the way...

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

geokay said:


> Just got this beauty
> View attachment 12416437
> View attachment 12416439


Great score  Congrats & enjoy


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 97 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 47 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 22 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 18 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay)

*
Together ..................................... 273 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just 4 show 









Black is beautiful


----------



## Doctor Modified

+1 to GWG-1000-1A, my first MM.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TAner

ShockWatcher said:


> Good, my DC1A5 is on the way...
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


Mine too back from Casio from repair.

Send via Brainwaves


----------



## ShockWatcher

Just arrived.

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 97 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 48 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 22 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

*
Together ..................................... 275 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, ShockWatcher

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MrKris

My 1st G-Shock
GWG-1000-1AJF










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenWatch

MrKris said:


> My 1st G-Shock
> GWG-1000-1AJF
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, as 'first' G Shocks go, that's a pretty darn good choice! Enjoy...

Sent from laptop using TappyFingers


----------



## MrKris

StephenWatch said:


> Well, as 'first' G Shocks go, that's a pretty darn good choice! Enjoy...
> 
> Sent from laptop using TappyFingers


Thanks. My Apple Watch died after a couple of years of hard use, so I figured it was time for something different. I'm rough on watches and had always worn a Timex Ironman prior to the smartwatch, so this is new territory.


----------



## mustang1970

Niice piece. I like GShock watches. This one on bulky and huge, I like. The older ones were cheap, look to be getting nicer these days.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 97 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 49 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 22 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

*
Together ..................................... 276 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, ShockWatcher

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## StephenWatch

MrKris said:


> Thanks. My Apple Watch died after a couple of years of hard use, so I figured it was time for something different. I'm rough on watches and had always worn a Timex Ironman prior to the smartwatch, so this is new territory.


I'm pretty confident that what you class as being 'rough' on watches, won't fizz on your MudMaster one little bit LOL


----------



## Bulldog

GWG-1000-1A3


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 98 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 49 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 22 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

*
Together ..................................... 277 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, ShockWatcher

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## hishammsm




----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 98 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 50 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 22 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

*
Together ..................................... 278 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, ShockWatcher

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Bulldog said:


> GWG-1000-1A3


Big congrats Bulldog


----------



## wcannon32

1A3 +1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 99 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 50 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 22 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

*
Together ..................................... 279 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, ShockWatcher

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

wcannon32 said:


> 1A3 +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great catch  Congrats


----------



## peeledmouse

here's mine. had it for a while but ive been wearing the Brietling colt for a while and the muddy seemed too big. Sadly had o send it to a new home.


----------



## hasto092

Add one more. Mine should arrive tomorrow...hopefully. GWG10001A3 for me.  

Pics when I get it. 

Gav


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 100 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 50 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 22 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

*
Together ..................................... 280 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, ShockWatcher

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ShockWatcher

my third Mudmaster, GWG-1000GB-4A, is on the way. Am I the first one post this model?

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## Adam020

Count me in, lucky owner of the GWG-1000-1A3ER


----------



## William1Wilson

*..."You drew black.... Appropriate, don't you think ?"

*...It's just arrived today ! and i'am already in love with !!!! b-)



















...The two (for now..) Master of *G* !


----------



## WES51

Adam020 said:


> Count me in, lucky owner of the GWG-1000-1A3ER


You need to post pictures to be 'counted in'.

It is called 'pictures or it did not happen'.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 100 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 51 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 22 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

*
Together ..................................... 281 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, ShockWatcher

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Adam020

Count me in, lucky owner of the GWG-1000-1A3ER 










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 101 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Adam020)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 51 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 22 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

*
Together ..................................... 282 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, ShockWatcher

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ShockWatcher

Got my third Mudmaster, GWG-1000GB-4A

從我的iPad使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 101 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Adam020)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 51 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 22 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 1 watch (ShockWatcher)
*
Together ..................................... 283 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## watchvids

Very happy GWG-1000-1A3ER owner reporting in! I've now worn it for few days and I have to say I am surprised how comfortable the watch is! My wrist is about 18cm, so quite small. It has now become my new favorite daily watch!

Here it is with maharishi strap. I also have the camo and black straps. Today I felt like maharishi


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 102 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Adam020, Watchvids)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 51 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 22 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 1 watch (ShockWatcher)
*
Together ..................................... 284 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## xevious

Adam020 said:


> Count me in, lucky owner of the GWG-1000-1A3ER


I'm curious, because I happened to notice in your signature, under "Watches I have had", you list the Casio G-Shock Mudmaster GWG-1000-1A3ER. Did you get rid of it just 1 week later? Or did you mean to write "Watches I currently own"?


----------



## Adam020

xevious said:


> I'm curious, because I happened to notice in your signature, under "Watches I have had", you list the Casio G-Shock Mudmaster GWG-1000-1A3ER. Did you get rid of it just 1 week later? Or did you mean to write "Watches I currently own"?


Yes i sold it because i wanted the Frogman GWF-Q1000. I also sold my Rangeman but i also bought a new one because i loved the Rangeman too much. But Maybe in the future i will buy another Mudmaster because it is also a "beast" of a watch. And also it wears very good on my small wrists!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Today's group shot


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 101 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78, Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 51 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 22 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 1 watch (ShockWatcher)
*
Together ..................................... 283 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller
6MM ----------- STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## STavros78

Piowa kindly add 1 more 1A3 for me.that makes 2 of them and total 7 Mudmasters in my possesion.iam.proudly next to DSW.thanks


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> Piowa kindly add 1 more 1A3 for me.that makes 2 of them and total 7 Mudmasters in my possesion.iam.proudly next to DSW.thanks
> 
> View attachment 12557021


Huge congrats. Well done STavros and welcome to the club


----------



## STavros78

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Huge congrats. Well done STavros and welcome to the club


Thanks my brother


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 102 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 51 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 22 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 1 watch (ShockWatcher)
*
Together ..................................... 284 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
6MM ----------- Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Pete26

I have one incoming will post pics once I have it.


----------



## ibbigc

Here's another one to add to your list. Will post pic later.


----------



## ibbigc

ibbigc said:


> Here's another one to add to your list. Will post pic later.


Sorry, forgot to add information. Watch is about 1 1/2 years old and the second hand "freezes" at the :26 minute mark. The batch number is 201C253E, and place of assembly is Japan H.


----------



## rodo88

It's here along with its spare resin.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 102 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy, Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 51 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 23 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 1 watch (ShockWatcher)
*
Together ..................................... 285 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
6MM ----------- Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## StephenWatch

ibbigc said:


> Sorry, forgot to add information. Watch is about 1 1/2 years old and the second hand "freezes" at the :26 minute mark. The batch number is 201C253E, and place of assembly is Japan H.


Don't think you're on the right thread mate!


----------



## Adam020

I also have the Gold version Mudmaster GWG-1000GB-1A new and unopenend...but it is also for sale right now... Does this also count?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Adam020 said:


> I also have the Gold version Mudmaster GWG-1000GB-1A new and unopenend...but it is also for sale right now... Does this also count?


Why you're selling it ?









A beauty ❤️


----------



## Adam020

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Why you're selling it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A beauty ❤️


Yes i know, but i bought this one for someone else but he doesnt want it...so therefore i need to sell it. Maybe i can keep it...need to check the finance at the end of this month


----------



## Robotaz

None of my business, but LMAO on a person buying a friend a watch and the friend burns them on it and says no thanks. Please.


_________________________

Note: If I shill for someone, I will disclose it.


----------



## watchw

I need a friend like you(=


Adam020 said:


> Yes i know, but i bought this one for someone else but he doesnt want it...so therefore i need to sell it. Maybe i can keep it...need to check the finance at the end of this month


----------



## Robotaz

watchw said:


> I need a friend like you(=


Imaginary?

_________________________

Note: If I shill for someone, I will disclose it.


----------



## Adam020

Robotaz said:


> Imaginary?
> 
> _________________________
> 
> Note: If I shill for someone, I will disclose it.


Its not a friend, was pure business.
Iam selling G-Shocks, so therefore this one is on stock right now.


----------



## Robotaz

Adam020 said:


> Its not a friend, was pure business.
> Iam selling G-Shocks, so therefore this one is on stock right now.


Well that sounds completely different than what I first read. Makes sense.


----------



## Spyharpy

Never thought I'd be in this position but I just got my 7th Mudmaster! It's the green one. I already have one but quickly sold the green band to put on a yellow since it looks great with the yellow face accents. Miss the original green one. Always thought of it fitting for a WWII bomber pilot to wear. I'm calling it B-17!

Piowa, add me to the count. DeepSea Dweller, no way in competition with you but we're tied! I don't have any other Mudmasters on my wish list unless one with a black on white face comes to reality like the GPW-1000T or my ProTrek 6014H Karakorum.


----------



## WES51

Congratulations to this latest addition!

Thanks again for the great deal on the green band. I remember writing to you that some day you would regret selling it. Looks like you found the best solution after all.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 103 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 51 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 23 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 1 watch (ShockWatcher)
*
Together ..................................... 286 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Spyharpy said:


> Never thought I'd be in this position but I just got my 7th Mudmaster! It's the green one. I already have one but quickly sold the green band to put on a yellow since it looks great with the yellow face accents. Miss the original green one. Always thought of it fitting for a WWII bomber pilot to wear. I'm calling it B-17!
> 
> Piowa, add me to the count. DeepSea Dweller, no way in competition with you but we're tied! I don't have any other Mudmasters on my wish list unless one with a black on white face comes to reality like the GPW-1000T or my ProTrek 6014H Karakorum.


Such a super score and welcome to the 7er club Very happy that we got now 3 F17 members. Very important keeping the positive vibe  The Master is such an amazing G and still going strong. The green one is amazing. Enjoy and thanks for sharing


----------



## arogle1stus

WUS GShockers:
Mudmaster truly is one baaad G Shock.No rebuttal
But the G I'm angling for is the GWX56 "King G".
My SIL Mark has one and I don't!
There aughta be a law against SILs owning K G's
and their FILs not owning em.

All my rich uncles passed without leaving me their
money to buy Mudmaster, King G and other good
G's.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Spyharpy

Well, my seven Mudmasters have five atomic Kings as friends. ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow

Spyharpy said:


> Never thought I'd be in this position but I just got my 7th Mudmaster! It's the green one. I already have one but quickly sold the green band to put on a yellow since it looks great with the yellow face accents. Miss the original green one. Always thought of it fitting for a WWII bomber pilot to wear. I'm calling it B-17!
> 
> Piowa, add me to the count. DeepSea Dweller, no way in competition with you but we're tied! I don't have any other Mudmasters on my wish list unless one with a black on white face comes to reality like the GPW-1000T or my ProTrek 6014H Karakorum.


How about a photo of all 7 of your Mudmasters! We wanna see 'em!! :-!


----------



## jskibo

Add me to the club.

Picked up a GWG-1000MH-1A that I've wanted for awhile.


----------



## StephenWatch

jskibo said:


> Add me to the club.
> 
> Picked up a GWG-1000MH-1A that I've wanted for awhile.


Don't believe you, where's the photo? LOL


----------



## WES51

Yes, I too would like to see a recent wrist shot photo.


----------



## jskibo

WES51 said:


> Yes, I too would like to see a recent wrist shot photo.


wrist will have tô wait until next week....

....best I can do today :j


----------



## Spyharpy

Time4Playnow said:


> How about a photo of all 7 of your Mudmasters! We wanna see 'em!! :-!


Finally got around to taking a decent picture.


----------



## Spyharpy

jskibo said:


> wrist will have tô wait until next week....
> 
> ....best I can do today :j


I was ready to buy this one as a spare but thought perhaps it be better for someone who really wants one to get it at this price. I almost pulled the trigger but lucky for you I didn't.  Glad an F17 member wound up with it.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Spyharpy said:


> Finally got around to taking a decent picture.


WOW, impressive lineup!! Congrats!! :-!:-!:-! Nice pics.

I immediately noticed some of the "mods" you did. So you got two of the RDs and threw a black strap on one, huh? Looks nice. I also see you got two of the 1A3s, and two of the 1A9s. I am THANKFUL, though, that you did not mod the Maharishi! :-d I mean, no need to mess with perfection. :-d:-d

I myself "only" have 3 GWGs, the 1A, 1A3, and Maharishi. But I have spare straps in every single color.


----------



## CC

May as well add me Piowa, while you're at it.

Thanks!


----------



## CC

Spyharpy said:


> Finally got around to taking a decent picture.


Very nice!

That's why I only buy Multiband. I like looking in the box and seeing the second hands in exactly the same position.
Calms the, slight, OCD in me :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Spyharpy said:


> Finally got around to taking a decent picture.


Very cool  Big Congrats again ...I think it's the right time for the Desert  One of the best MM IMHO and also you need to keep up the pace ;-) One more MM for me within 2017Xmas gift but I know already


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 104 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 51 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 23 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 1 watch (ShockWatcher)
*
Together ..................................... 287 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jskibo

She arrived and she’s a beauty. 

Cant believe I got such an awesome deal on something I’ve been stalking awhile.


----------



## StephenWatch

That is just lovely...


----------



## STavros78

jskibo said:


> She arrived and she's a beauty.
> 
> Cant believe I got such an awesome deal on something I've been stalking awhile.


Congrats...enjoy to the max


----------



## STavros78

jskibo said:


> She arrived and she's a beauty.
> 
> Cant believe I got such an awesome deal on something I've been stalking awhile.


Congrats...enjoy to the max


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 104 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 51 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 24 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 1 watch (ShockWatcher)
*
Together ..................................... 288 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

jskibo said:


> She arrived and she's a beauty.
> 
> Cant believe I got such an awesome deal on something I've been stalking awhile.


Great catch  Big congrats


----------



## Devil13

Piowa, I'm back in the 2MM club!!

It's officially GWG-1000-1A3 but with a bonus 1A band


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 105 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 51 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 24 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 1 watch (ShockWatcher)
*
Together ..................................... 289 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Prandtl

First post here, but have been lurking for a while. Please add me to the list: GWG-1000-1A3JF

Thanks!


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 106 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 51 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 24 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 1 watch (ShockWatcher)
*
Together ..................................... 290 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Fookus

yes count me in!


----------



## StephenWatch

mmm... 24 hours setting! My brain doesn't work fast enough for that so I'm set at am/pm LOL


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 106 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 52 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 24 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 1 watch (ShockWatcher)
*
Together ..................................... 291 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Adam020

Got the Mudmaster (green/black)


----------



## Piowa

300 approaching... 
8--))

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 107 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 52 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 46 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Robotaz, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 24 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 1 watch (ShockWatcher)
*
Together ..................................... 292 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## grinch_actual

Reporting in, sir. Bit late to the party, but better late then never.








Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

grinch_actual said:


> Reporting in, sir. Bit late to the party, but better late then never.
> View attachment 12648031
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


Fine catch. Congrats & enjoy


----------



## Robotaz

I sold my yellow strap one. Hopefully the member will register here. Still have my camo.


_________________________

Note: If I shill for someone, I will disclose it.


----------



## Piowa

300 approaching... 
8--))

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 107 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 52 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 24 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 22 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 1 watch (ShockWatcher)
*
Together ..................................... 291 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Phreddo

Add me for now, I guess.

Bringing the bling

GWG-1000GB









Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

300 approaching...

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 107 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 52 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 24 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 23 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 1 watch (ShockWatcher)
*
Together ..................................... 292 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kubr1ck

Phreddo said:


> Add me for now, I guess.
> 
> Bringing the bling
> 
> GWG-1000GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


Gorgeous piece. Gold and black go well together. Congrats!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Phreddo said:


> Add me for now, I guess.
> 
> Bringing the bling
> 
> GWG-1000GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


Awesome Phreddo


----------



## Miklos86

Dear Piowa,

Please add me as well. GWG-1000MH-1A









Thank you,


----------



## Piowa

300 approaching...

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 107 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 52 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 25 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Miklos86)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 23 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 1 watch (ShockWatcher)
*
Together ..................................... 293 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Dr.Who

Japanese guitar & Japanese watch. Got this greenbelt yesterday, so count me in. 
Stunning watch!


----------



## Piowa

300 approaching...

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 108 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 52 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 25 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Miklos86)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 23 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 1 watch (ShockWatcher)
*
Together ..................................... 294 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Dr.Who

Thanks, Piowa 

That combination btw (the rugged watch and soulful, tender instrument) reflects me in a way. If I may explain...I'm from Finland, and we have a mandatory army service. That's due to our neighbor, Russia, the one which we have had a...um... - let's say a colorful - history 

So I did my service as well, like any grown up man here in Finland. And I decided (early on) that when I'm going to do my military service, I'm gonna do it right. So I tried to get into Special Forces (Finnish Border Guards - also known as Green Berets) - and I passed the tests. The service itself was pure hell. It was unbelievably tough stuff. I could tell you all my stories how it was, and you wouldn't believe half of it, but anyway...I survived it and I'm glad I made it. After that I walked home with my head held up high - but I wouldn't do it again 

So the watch reflects that side of me 

The other side of me is very artistic. I like music, and I've been playing guitar so long, that I can't even remember when I started. That guitar of mine is btw Steve Vai signature model Ibanez. I love the way he plays. It's very touching, don't you think?


----------



## mits

Hello guys..

Between the black strap version and green one, which one would you choose as only one watch for all occasions? (do not tell me about replacing band colour combinations e.t.c)


----------



## WES51

mits said:


> Hello guys..
> 
> Between the black strap version and green one, which one would you choose as only one watch for all occasions? (do not tell me about replacing band colour combinations e.t.c)


The answer to your question "which one would you choose" is reflected by the numbers of 'registered' versions here already.

Plus you have already opened 2x currently active thread discussion about this:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4579471

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4575055


----------



## GregNYC

Just got this 2 days ago at Macy's in Honolulu. It's my favorite G in a long time. I usually favor digital G's, but this is the best ana-digi design I think I've seen from G-Shock. The dial rocks. It seems like the lume on the hands and hour indicators holds the light pretty well. This is partly because the markings are so big and easy to see.


----------



## Piowa

300 approaching... 5 to go...

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 109 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 52 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 25 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Miklos86)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 23 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 1 watch (ShockWatcher)
*
Together ..................................... 295 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## grinch_actual

Sorry to bother ya, Piowa.

But I don't see my name under the -1A. Am I blind?


----------



## Piowa

Corrected, sorry Grinch.

300 approaching... 4 to go...

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 109 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 53 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 25 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Miklos86)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 23 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 1 watch (ShockWatcher)
*
Together ..................................... 296 watches

*7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Luke_Who

A very merry Christmas to me indeed!


----------



## Phreddo

Still 4 to go

Mine has live bids on eBay, should be gone tomorrow, if the winning bidder pays.



Piowa said:


> Corrected, sorry Grinch.
> 
> 300 approaching... 4 to go...
> 
> GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 109 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC)
> 
> GWG-1000-1A ................................ 53 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual)
> 
> GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)
> 
> GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 25 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Miklos86)
> 
> GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 23 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)
> 
> GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)
> 
> GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)
> 
> GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 1 watch (ShockWatcher)
> *
> Together ..................................... 296 watches
> 
> *7MM* ----------- *Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Spyharpy
> 5MM ----------- Andyahs
> 4MM ----------- Woodsrider
> 3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
> 2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz
> 
> Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak
> 
> MM number 100 ......... Odie
> MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Full house - All 8 ❤Thanks Piowa ( latest addition China Mudmaster  GWG-1000GB-4 Special Edition)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more shot of the GWG-1000GB-4 China  Mudmaster Special Edition❤


----------



## Piowa

300 approaching... 2 to go...

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 110 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 53 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 25 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Miklos86)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 23 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 2 watches (ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller)
*
Together ..................................... 298 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
7MM* ----------- *STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks Piowa  and all the best in 2018. Fantastic effort on F17 all the way. Massive thanks again ❤









Just 4 show. The 2 'GB's' at glance


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

❤


----------



## cbkihong

We don't need any G-Shock bibles anymore.

DSD = G-Shock catalog


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

cbkihong said:


> We don't need any G-Shock bibles anymore.
> 
> DSD = G-Shock catalog


Just scratching on the surface cbkihong but thanks


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more 








Now let's see if there will be a 9th or 10th one in 2018❤


----------



## surfuz

Hi Piowa,

I think I'm not in the list. Can include me for the GWG-1000-1A3? Tks! 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Piowa

300 approaching... 1 to go...

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 111 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 53 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 25 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Miklos86)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 23 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 2 watches (ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller)
*
Together ..................................... 299 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
7MM* ----------- *STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... ??????

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## batooo

Today I bought these beauties!!










699$ and I absolutely love them!

Second G-Shock and they are great.

So now Rangeman 9400 olive green and Mudmaster!


----------



## Piowa

*300 !!!*

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 111 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 53 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Miklos86, Batoo)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 23 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 2 watches (ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller)
*
Together ..................................... 300 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
7MM* ----------- *STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

batooo said:


> Today I bought these beauties!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 699$ and I absolutely love them!
> 
> Second G-Shock and they are great.
> 
> So now Rangeman 9400 olive green and Mudmaster!


Congrats. It's a beauty and a great MM celebrating the 300th GWG-1000 on our forum. Well done 
Edit: Thanks for keeping track Piowa. Massive thanks


----------



## Certified G

Hey can y'all put me in for #301? Just received today.....


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 112 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 53 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Miklos86, Batoo)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 23 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 2 watches (ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller)
*
Together ..................................... 301 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
7MM* ----------- *STavros78, Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

2 golden beauties❤❤❤ China Mudmaster Special Edition and the GPW-2000 35th Anniversary









( just 4 show )


----------



## STavros78

Yooohooo iam in the train of MMs hahahah
Chinese edition MM.
Piowa kindly add me please. This is my 8th MM and iam proudly sitting next to the legend DSD.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 112 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 53 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Miklos86, Batoo)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 23 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 3 watches (ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78)
*
Together ..................................... 302 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> Yooohooo iam in the train of MMs hahahah
> Chinese edition MM.
> Piowa kindly add me please. This is my 8th MM and iam proudly sitting next to the legend DSD.
> 
> View attachment 12803301


Huge congrats Welcome to the club and thanks for the kind words STavros. It's a beauty isn't it. I'm so much in love with the Special Edition. Enjoy


----------



## STavros78

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Huge congrats Welcome to the club and thanks for the kind words STavros. It's a beauty isn't it. I'm so much in love with the Special Edition. Enjoy


Υes my bro thank you very much. even though in its release i was hesitant with the colourway i can say that i like it very very much in person and real life with it.plus i can change to black strap whenever i want and have also the GB normal colourway ok i will have to change the bezel with the 1a one to be same. so 2 watches in one hahahahaah


----------



## sebvanderm

Super nice watch. Got inspired and just bought it on ebay, the last one on the bay. Ill send pictures when it arrives


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

Please strike my name from the record, Piowa, for I have sold my GWG-1000MH-1A to a fellow watch enthusiast. Now on to other Gs!


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 112 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 53 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 25 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 23 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 3 watches (ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78)
*
Together ..................................... 301 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more for show ❤









GWG-1000GB-4
GWG-1000RD-4
GWF-1000RD-4


----------



## nkwatchy

Hi Piowa, please feel free to add me to the list: GWG-1000-1A3









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jyrb

Add me as well. Just got home with my new GWG-1000-1A3ER.


----------



## StephenWatch

Jyrb said:


> Add me as well. Just got home with my new GWG-1000-1A3ER.


Checkmate man, well done!


----------



## rgillbilly

I'm in!!


----------



## Pete26

I have one incoming from Japan, through Wassamura Udetoke with free shipping. Very excited and pics to follow, but is it true that you can't set the radio sync outside reception areas? I'm in Brisbane, Australia and I have regularly received syncs overnight from Japan on other watches. Other parts of Australia we are hit and miss. I do have to set it to Tokyo time though, can I do that on the Mudmaster?

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk

I couldn't resist, but they should have called it the MudMonster. It makes my Seiko SBBN031 look tiny and very sensible at 48mm.


----------



## Piowa

GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 115 watches (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk)

GWG-1000-1A ................................ 54 watches (Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly)

GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches (Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 25 watches (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo)

GWG-1000GB-1A ............................. 23 watches (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

GWG-1000RD-4A ............................. 21 watches (JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches (Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 3 watches (ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78)
*
Together ..................................... 305 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Pete26

Count me in.









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 115 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 55 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 25 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 23 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 3 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78)
*

Together ..................................... 306 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Pete26

Thanks for the add Piowa great job 

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

And its synced 2 nights in a row in Brisbane after setting it to Tokyo time


----------



## 01101001

Got my copy last night  Thanks for the awesome thread, Piowa |>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

01101001 said:


> Got my copy last night  Thanks for the awesome thread, Piowa |>
> 
> View attachment 12835223
> View attachment 12835225
> View attachment 12835227
> View attachment 12835229


Big congrats Cool one


----------



## 01101001

thanks! Yellow strap and screen protectors are on the way! Yaay


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

01101001 said:


> thanks! Yellow strap and screen protectors are on the way! Yaay


Yellow is super cool too. In fact the first Mudmaster i got ( or 2nd ) back in 2015


----------



## 01101001

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yellow is super cool too. In fact the first Mudmaster i got ( or 2nd ) back in 2015


Sweet set! No OCD about the syncing? lol


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

01101001 said:


> Sweet set! No OCD about the syncing? lol


It getting even better At glance all 8 released MM so far - I'm sure your first one won't be your only one


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 116 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 55 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 25 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 23 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 3 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78)
*

Together ..................................... 307 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rgillbilly

WoW!!!



Deepsea_dweller said:


> It getting even better At glance all 8 released MM so far - I'm sure your first one won't be your only one


----------



## GregNYC

I’m buying the 1A3 again today. I had it in mid-December, then returned it because of the second-hand issues I heard about. Then bought the Gravitymaster. But the Mudmaster is just too cool. I like it way more than the Gravitymaster. Pics later!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GregNYC said:


> I'm buying the 1A3 again today. I had it in mid-December, then returned it because of the second-hand issues I heard about. Then bought the Gravitymaster. But the Mudmaster is just too cool. I like it way more than the Gravitymaster. Pics later!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the spirit  Awesome GregNYC


----------



## GregNYC

Got it!! It looks awesome and fits comfortably for its chunky size. The collars make all the difference. I'm digging the LCD screen. No pics yet, I'd rather not do a night-time apartment pic. More tomorrow. Hope it synchs tonight while it's on the windowsill!



Deepsea_dweller said:


> That's the spirit  Awesome GregNYC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

GregNYC said:


> Got it!! It looks awesome and fits comfortably for its chunky size. The collars make all the difference. I'm digging the LCD screen. No pics yet, I'd rather not do a night-time apartment pic. More tomorrow. Hope it synchs tonight while it's on the windowsill!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent. Mine has synced every night after setting it to Japan time. In Australia it can be difficult to get a signal.

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## GregNYC

Pete26 said:


> Excellent. Mine has synced every night after setting it to Japan time. In Australia it can be difficult to get a signal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


Yes, I heard Australia is difficult. Most of my watches synch at night in the windowsill. The Muddie is there now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregNYC

Mine didn’t synch!! :-(

Any advice? 

I set it up correctly, I think:

1. I’m in NYC. 
2. Home city is set for NYC, DST = “Auto”
3. Watch was in Timekeeping mode, crown screwed in.
4. It was on the windowsill between 1:00am and 8:00am. (maybe I should have gotten it there before midnight )
5. Battery power was at “M”
6. Auto synch setting = “On”
7. Second hand is fine, no sticking.
8. All my other Multiband G-Shocks synched.

Another odd thing - manual synching doesn’t start. That is, when I try to do a manual synch in R/C mode by holding down button “A”, the “RC” never begins to flash. I see the date/time of the previous synch (9/21 at 12:03am). But pressing the button doesn’t initialize the synch, doesn’t seem to do anything. I don’t see L1 or GET or ERR. Nothing happens.

Any thoughts? I love this watch. I do have the option of taking it back to Macy’s and exchanging it for another one....

Thanks for your time!

—Greg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grinch_actual

GregNYC said:


> Mine didn't synch!! :-(
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> I set it up correctly, I think:
> 
> 1. I'm in NYC.
> 2. Home city is set for NYC, DST = "Auto"
> 3. Watch was in Timekeeping mode, crown screwed in.
> 4. It was on the windowsill between 1:00am and 8:00am. (maybe I should have gotten it there before midnight )
> 5. Battery power was at "M"
> 6. Auto synch setting = "On"
> 7. Second hand is fine, no sticking.
> 8. All my other Multiband G-Shocks synched.
> 
> Another odd thing - manual synching doesn't start. That is, when I try to do a manual synch in R/C mode by holding down button "A", the "RC" never begins to flash. I see the date/time of the previous synch (9/21 at 12:03am). But pressing the button doesn't initialize the synch, doesn't seem to do anything. I don't see L1 or GET or ERR. Nothing happens.
> 
> Any thoughts? I love this watch. I do have the option of taking it back to Macy's and exchanging it for another one....
> 
> Thanks for your time!
> 
> -Greg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't happen to have the countdown timer running? That will prevent sync.


----------



## GregNYC

Thanks, no, I never use that feature on any watch....


----------



## Certified G

Try it again tonight, window sill before midnight, get it some sun today too, I’m sure it will be fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregNYC

Certified G said:


> Try it again tonight, window sill before midnight, get it some sun today too, I'm sure it will be fine.


Good idea, it's in the sun now.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30

GregNYC said:


> Mine didn't synch!! :-(
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> I set it up correctly, I think:
> 
> 1. I'm in NYC.
> 2. Home city is set for NYC, DST = "Auto"
> 3. Watch was in Timekeeping mode, crown screwed in.
> 4. It was on the windowsill between 1:00am and 8:00am. (maybe I should have gotten it there before midnight )
> 5. Battery power was at "M"
> 6. Auto synch setting = "On"
> 7. Second hand is fine, no sticking.
> 8. All my other Multiband G-Shocks synched.
> 
> Another odd thing - manual synching doesn't start. That is, when I try to do a manual synch in R/C mode by holding down button "A", the "RC" never begins to flash. I see the date/time of the previous synch (9/21 at 12:03am). But pressing the button doesn't initialize the synch, doesn't seem to do anything. I don't see L1 or GET or ERR. Nothing happens.
> 
> Any thoughts? I love this watch. I do have the option of taking it back to Macy's and exchanging it for another one....
> 
> Thanks for your time!
> 
> -Greg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the Pressure Change Indicator Mode (storm alert) enabled? I believe this disables RC reception.


----------



## GregNYC

SOLVED!!

You guys were on the right track. I took it back to Macy's and they had a vendor's representative take a look at it. Turns out the Barometric sensor was on, which blocked the R/C sensing.

In fact, she recognized the tiny BARO which was displayed at the top of the R/C screen. I had seen that too, but couldn't make out the letters, even with a magnifying glass. I didn't know what those characters were supposed to mean.

So she turned off the Baro sensing, and the manual R/C process was able to begin.

YAY! I love this watch, and it's my current favorite G. I like it more than the Gravitymaster! Pics later!

-Greg



GaryK30 said:


> Is the Pressure Change Indicator Mode (storm alert) enabled? I believe this disables RC reception.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

GregNYC said:


> SOLVED!!
> 
> You guys were on the right track. I took it back to Macy's and they had a vendor's representative take a look at it. Turns out the Barometric sensor was on, which blocked the R/C sensing.
> 
> In fact, she recognized the tiny BARO which was displayed at the top of the R/C screen. I had seen that too, but couldn't make out the letters, even with a magnifying glass. I didn't know what those characters were supposed to mean.
> 
> So she turned off the Baro sensing, and the manual R/C process was able to begin.
> 
> YAY! I love this watch, and it's my current favorite G. I like it more than the Gravitymaster! Pics later!
> 
> -Greg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


...Not just on the right track - Gary had the issue nailed exactly. ;-) It wasn't the Baro 'sensor' that was the issue, it was the Baro 'sudden pressure change' alert setting. (that's probably not the exact name for it, but you can find it in the manual)

And doesn't matter much now - but the chances are extremely good that the manual could have told you this also, and saved you the trip to Macys. The manual typically tells you under what conditions signal reception will not work.

Anyway - glad it's working again, and enjoy that Mudmaster!


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> ...Not just on the right track - Gary had the issue nailed exactly. ;-) It wasn't the Baro 'sensor' that was the issue, it was the Baro 'sudden pressure change' alert setting. (that's probably not the exact name for it, but you can find it in the manual)
> 
> And doesn't matter much now - but the chances are extremely good that the manual could have told you this also, and saved you the trip to Macys. The manual typically tells you under what conditions signal reception will not work.
> 
> Anyway - glad it's working again, and enjoy that Mudmaster!


In the manual they call it the *Barometric Pressure Change Indicator*. As you know, the barometric pressure sensor itself is always active, which allows the watch to create the barograph.


----------



## Time4Playnow

GaryK30 said:


> In the manual they call it the *Barometric Pressure Change Indicator*. As you know, the barometric pressure sensor itself is always active, which allows the watch to create the barograph.


That's it!! :-!:-!:-! I don't know why Casio didn't give it a shorter, easier-to-remember name - like "Baro alarm" or something. Anyhow, I rarely use it on any of my ABC Gs, but I can see where it could be really useful, for example if you're camping in an area and don't want to be taken by surprise by unforeseen storms.

Thanks for looking that up!


----------



## GregNYC

Maybe I pressed a button and started the BPCI by mistake yesterday before putting the watch on the windowsill last night... because when I woke up I tried the manual synch and it was already blocked....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rgillbilly

While in "enhanced mobile view"... How does one "like" this informative post?


----------



## John_Frederick

The saleswoman at Macy's knew what the problem was? Wow... that shows an impressive and completely unexpected knowledge of the product she sells. I can no longer even count on the guys at the Auto Parts store to know what they are talking about. Is she a member here? If not, she should be.


----------



## StephenWatch

GaryK30 said:


> In the manual they call it the *Barometric Pressure Change Indicator*. As you know, the barometric pressure sensor itself is always active, which allows the watch to create the barograph.


I'm confused, I get how the indicator if switched on in 'time' mode can prevent an auto time sync, but the poster said it also stopped him doing a manual time sync. I just tried it, and I can do a manual time sync with no problem at all - am I missing something obvious from the original query?


----------



## GaryK30

StephenWatch said:


> I'm confused, I get how the indicator if switched on in 'time' mode can prevent an auto time sync, but the poster said it also stopped him doing a manual time sync. I just tried it, and I can do a manual time sync with no problem at all - am I missing something obvious from the original query?


Since I don't have a Mudmaster, I just tried this on my PRW-S6000Y-1, which has module 5365 (with seemingly identical functionality as module 5463). When the Baro indicator is shown in timekeeping mode, I am unable to perform a manual sync in R/C mode. When the Baro indicator is not shown in timekeeping mode, I am able to perform a manual sync in R/C mode. So this is exactly as GregNYC indicated.


----------



## StephenWatch

GaryK30 said:


> Since I don't have a Mudmaster, I just tried this on my PRW-S6000Y-1, which has module 5365 (with seemingly identical functionality as module 5463). When the Baro indicator is shown in timekeeping mode, I am unable to perform a manual sync in R/C mode. When the Baro indicator is not shown in timekeeping mode, I am able to perform a manual sync in R/C mode. So this is exactly as GregNYC indicated.


Interesting, but strangely not applicable to the GWG1000 LOL


----------



## GaryK30

StephenWatch said:


> Interesting, but strangely not applicable to the GWG1000 LOL


I guess we'll have to get some others with a GWG-1000 to try it.


----------



## StephenWatch

GaryK30 said:


> I guess we'll have to get some others with a GWG-1000 to try it.


I just love the way you don't trust me, I have my GWG1000 on my wrist right now LOL OK, maybe my one is just different... :-!


----------



## GaryK30

StephenWatch said:


> I just love the way you don't trust me, I have my GWG1000 on my wrist right now LOL OK, maybe my one is just different... :-!


I trust you, but GregNYC just experienced the opposite situation. Maybe there has been a firmware change in some later GWG-1000 modules, since it has been on the market for a while.

The GWG-1000 (5463) manual says the receive operation is disabled while the barometric change indicator is being measured (page E-28).


----------



## StephenWatch

GaryK30 said:


> I trust you, but GregNYC just experienced the opposite situation. Maybe there has been a firmware change in some later GWG-1000 modules, since it has been on the market for a while.
> 
> The GWG-1000 (5463) manual says the receive operation is disabled while the barometric change indicator is being measured (page E-28).


To be honest, I have not completed a manual sync as the area I am currently in does not get a strong signal. But the watch definitely 'flashes' the RC! symbol before trying searching, eventually just giving the ERR message due to no signal - maybe I have just misunderstood the OP though he did say that when he pressed the 'sync' button, his watch did nothing...


----------



## GaryK30

StephenWatch said:


> To be honest, I have not completed a manual sync as the area I am currently in does not get a strong signal. But the watch definitely 'flashes' the RC! symbol before trying searching, eventually just giving the ERR message due to no signal - maybe I have just misunderstood the OP though he did say that when he pressed the 'sync' button, his watch did nothing...


For what it's worth, my PRW-S6000Y-1 will do nothing when I try to manually sync with the Baro indicator enabled. It's as if you didn't even press the button, which is what I thought GregNYC was saying. It remains a puzzle until we can get several others with a GWG-1000 to give it a try.

*(This whole discussion probably should have been put in a separate thread. It's kind of messing up Piowa's counting thread.)*


----------



## Piowa

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/there-new-mudmaster-4639941-2.html









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Yeah thanks Piowa. Thanks for the update Great stuff and let's just continue with some positive MM posts ❤The great vibe will never cease ❤ Below photo the Red GB & RD amongst some other beauties. CNY colour theme. Now let's wait for the 9th


----------



## STavros78

I agree with DSD
Lets keep the MM thread in a good mood.
Red MM passion....


----------



## STavros78

.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> I agree with DSD
> Lets keep the MM thread in a good mood.
> Red MM passion....
> 
> View attachment 12907415


Wonderful photo and a beautiful duo. Thanks for sharing and thanks for your support STavros


----------



## TurboDevil

My GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sky_sun

THE LAST ONE black but i didnt get it on gshock jp they only show 7 models


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

TurboDevil said:


> My GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome aboard. First post and an awesome entry   Perhaps a few shots of the MM separately. Different angles etc Would be very cool Thanks in advance and enjoy our forum


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 116 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 55 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 25 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 23 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 3 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78)
*GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 308 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## R Black

Hi can you add me please.


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 116 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 55 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 23 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 19 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 3 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78)
*
GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 309 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## arogle1stus

Piowa:
A surgeon I know has a GWG 1000. I like the little, what looks like a
sergeants chevron on the dial (at the 10:00 position)
Son in Law owns the GWX 64 "King G" Salivate over that watch too!
Tried to buy his and he accused me of "Lo Balling" him. I gave him my
daughters hand in marriage and he can't come down a few bucks on his
G?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## StephenWatch

R Black said:


> Hi can you add me please.
> 
> View attachment 12909579


Geeze, been a member for a few weeks and lands in with a Maharishi Ltd edition! Not that I'm jealous, nope, not me, not one little bit LOL


----------



## Chilled

arogle1stus said:


> Piowa:
> A surgeon I know has a GWG 1000. I like the little, what looks like a
> sergeants chevron on the dial (at the 10:00 position)
> Son in Law owns the GWX 64 "King G" Salivate over that watch too!
> Tried to buy his and he accused me of "Lo Balling" him. I gave him my
> daughters hand in marriage and he can't come down a few bucks on his
> G?
> 
> X Traindriver Art


Good man, one does not low ball a mud master.


----------



## R Black

StephenWatch said:


> Geeze, been a member for a few weeks and lands in with a Maharishi Ltd edition! Not that I'm jealous, nope, not me, not one little bit LOL


It is/was my 1st G Shock, never really noticed them before, but got a good deal on it, now I have the darned bug.
It's not all sweetness and light though, it has the sticking hand second issue so will be going for repairs under warranty when I can pull my finger out.


----------



## R Black

StephenWatch said:


> Geeze, been a member for a few weeks and lands in with a Maharishi Ltd edition! Not that I'm jealous, nope, not me, not one little bit LOL


It is/was my 1st G Shock, never really noticed them before, but got a good deal on it, now I have the darned bug.
It's not all sweetness and light though, it has the sticking hand second issue so will be going for repairs under warranty when I can pull my finger out.


----------



## TurboDevil

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Welcome aboard. First post and an awesome entry   Perhaps a few shots of the MM separately. Different angles etc Would be very cool Thanks in advance and enjoy our forum


Thank you. I've been looking at this thread for a few weeks, both before and after I bought the Mudmaster. And I have to say I envy your collection.
Unfortunately, the scandinavian limited edition is not numbered like the european limited edition. It's really just a numbered suitcase with a multitool and a 1A3ER.
But I'll take some more pictures when the weather gets better here in Norway, so I can take pictures outside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

TurboDevil said:


> Thank you. I've been looking at this thread for a few weeks, both before and after I bought the Mudmaster. And I have to say I envy your collection.
> Unfortunately, the scandinavian limited edition is not numbered like the european limited edition. It's really just a numbered suitcase with a multitool and a 1A3ER.
> But I'll take some more pictures when the weather gets better here in Norway, so I can take pictures outside.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot; very kind Btw you guys are doing incredible well in PyeongChang So many medals! Huge congrats! Pretty large country but relatively small population ( Far less than Hongkong  ) Again thanks for sharing your special limited MM edition


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just 4 show. MM still going strong


----------



## moonbooter

Another GWG-1000DC-1A5 Piowa! This Desert Camo is virtually sold out now. Had to pay a pretty premium to obtain a new one w tags and boxing from Japan. Love that orange second hand!! Surprised it made radio contact updates on my wrist every night here in South Florida at the border of reception:








Comcast-Xfinity black cable ties have perfect width to be used as bandkeepers, and go on in seconds:







Unfortunately, these favorites are going to see less wrist time:














Cheers!
moonbooter


----------



## StephenWatch

moonbooter said:


> Comcast-Xfinity black cable ties have perfect width to be used as bandkeepers, and go on in seconds:
> View attachment 12930241


Great watch and good to note another 'small wrist' guy! You may be interested in this...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/solution-strap-overhang-4497583.html


----------



## arogle1stus

Color me dazed n confused.
GWG 1000 OR GWX56 King of G
With my IRS Refund? Know an
MD with the GWG. But King of
G easier on my wallet.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 116 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 55 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 23 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 20 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 3 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78)
*
GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 310 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## STavros78

moonbooter said:


> Another GWG-1000DC-1A5 Piowa! This Desert Camo is virtually sold out now. Had to pay a pretty premium to obtain a new one w tags and boxing from Japan. Love that orange second hand!! Surprised it made radio contact updates on my wrist every night here in South Florida at the border of reception:
> View attachment 12930237
> 
> 
> Comcast-Xfinity black cable ties have perfect width to be used as bandkeepers, and go on in seconds:
> View attachment 12930241
> 
> Unfortunately, these favorites are going to see less wrist time:
> View attachment 12930243
> 
> View attachment 12930245
> 
> Cheers!
> moonbooter


Congrats and i see u are also both MM lover
Mudmaster and Oakley Minute Machine.


----------



## STavros78

moonbooter said:


> Another GWG-1000DC-1A5 Piowa! This Desert Camo is virtually sold out now. Had to pay a pretty premium to obtain a new one w tags and boxing from Japan. Love that orange second hand!! Surprised it made radio contact updates on my wrist every night here in South Florida at the border of reception:
> View attachment 12930237
> 
> 
> Comcast-Xfinity black cable ties have perfect width to be used as bandkeepers, and go on in seconds:
> View attachment 12930241
> 
> Unfortunately, these favorites are going to see less wrist time:
> View attachment 12930243
> 
> View attachment 12930245
> 
> Cheers!
> moonbooter


Congrats and i see u are also both MM lover
Mudmaster and Oakley Minute Machine.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

moonbooter said:


> Another GWG-1000DC-1A5 Piowa! This Desert Camo is virtually sold out now. Had to pay a pretty premium to obtain a new one w tags and boxing from Japan. Love that orange second hand!! Surprised it made radio contact updates on my wrist every night here in South Florida at the border of reception:
> View attachment 12930237
> 
> 
> Comcast-Xfinity black cable ties have perfect width to be used as bandkeepers, and go on in seconds:
> View attachment 12930241
> 
> Unfortunately, these favorites are going to see less wrist time:
> View attachment 12930243
> 
> View attachment 12930245
> 
> Cheers!
> moonbooter


Big congrats moonbooter


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Red theme ❤









4 show


----------



## Isildur00

Hi
Right now i'm on the verge of buying a Mudmaster from amazon! But recently i saw some pictures and videos of new rangeman Gpr-b1000.do you think, should i wait for the Gpr-b1000 or stick with my Gwg-1000 buying plans? I'm not a gshock expert but i have some automatic watches like 4 hamiltons! And my favorite watch is hamilton Belowzero1000 which i already own it, so there is the reason that i love the rugged look of mudmaster. Right now i can buy it from amazon for about 550 bucks but the new rangeman price is about 900 bucks right now and i think it does not worth that price (for a digital watch). And if i want to buy it, i must wait a long time for the price to cuts down and be at the range of mudmaster. So any one does have an opinion? Should i stick to my plans and buy mudmaster before it goes out of stock or wait for the rangeman some time and buy it with a fair price?


----------



## bncrpt

Finally! Add me to the list Piowa if you please  lol


----------



## StephenWatch

Isildur00 said:


> Should i stick to my plans...


Yes...


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 116 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 56 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26, Bncrpt)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 23 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 20 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 3 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78)
*
GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 311 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## moonbooter

Only _you_ can decide Isildur because beauty is in the eye of the beholder and only you will be staring at that watchface over fifty times a day. They are similar in that they are large and have superb presence, but very different in that one is digital and the other is analog. My advice is to review the very long, excellent GShock In The Nature thread started by DeepseaDweller here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/casio-g-shock-nature-878485.html 
You will see photos of all the great Casio models, including some that are very rare, and may decide on a vintage model.
In any case, you really can't go wrong with either of the two models you described.


----------



## AlexxvD

Pulled the trigger on a Mudmaster. GWG-1000-1A. Should arrive later this week. (pics from the seller).









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 116 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 57 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26, Bncrpt, Alexxvd)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 23 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 20 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 3 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78)
*
GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 312 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

AlexxvD said:


> Pulled the trigger on a Mudmaster. GWG-1000-1A. Should arrive later this week. (pics from the seller).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


Awesome AlexxvD Welcome to the club


----------



## sebvanderm

Finally pulled the trigger on this one. My third gwg 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 116 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 57 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26, Bncrpt, Alexxvd)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 23 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 20 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 4 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Sebvanderm)
*
GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 313 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

For show ❤GWG & GPR


----------



## kenls

Here's my 1A3ER (on a black strap)


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 117 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001, Kenls)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 57 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26, Bncrpt, Alexxvd)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 23 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 20 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 4 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Sebvanderm)
*
GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 314 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

4 show


----------



## AlexxvD

Anyone ever changed the strap on their mudmaster? Came across a cool one made from paracord. Made it look even thougher than it already is.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## rhetto

My GWG and his buddies ....


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 118 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001, Kenls, Rhetto)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 57 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26, Bncrpt, Alexxvd)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 23 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 20 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 4 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Sebvanderm)
*
GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 315 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## thon410

Been reading about this watch for quite a while. Saw a couple of greens MMs while on holiday in Japan and finally pulled the trigger on the Black Mudmaster at Yodobashi Camera - Kyoto.

Loved it!!!


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 118 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001, Kenls, Rhetto)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 58 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26, Bncrpt, Alexxvd, Thon410)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 23 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 20 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 4 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Sebvanderm)
*
GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 316 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli

Arrived today, but I don't like it, it is on sale 
Don't count me


----------



## HeadOffice




----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 118 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001, Kenls, Rhetto)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 59 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26, Bncrpt, Alexxvd, Thon410, HeadOffice)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 23 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 20 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 4 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Sebvanderm)
*
GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 317 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## StephenWatch

fcasoli said:


> Arrived today, but I don't like it, it is on sale
> Don't count me


I love this statement LOL Oh well, there's a watch for every wrist, having recently got a 'catch & release' myself, know the feeling :-!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

StephenWatch said:


> I love this statement LOL Oh well, there's a watch for every wrist, having recently got a 'catch & release' myself, know the feeling :-!


Lol this is like the next Maharashi lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joakim Agren

fcasoli said:


> Arrived today, but I don't like it, it is on sale
> Don't count me


Not liking the Mudmaster is a bit unusual!:-d Why do you not like it?:think: Or is it just that you do not like this stealth version but like other ones? But I must say your statement gave me a laugh since you still wanted to at least show it here despite not liking it!b-):-d


----------



## fcasoli

Joakim Agren said:


> Not liking the Mudmaster is a bit unusual!:-d Why do you not like it?:think: Or is it just that you do not like this stealth version but like other ones? But I must say your statement gave me a laugh since you still wanted to at least show it here despite not liking it!b-):-d


I have experience with a lot Mudmaster, my favorite is the Desert Camo but my preference is temporary, Mudmaster is old experience, this last version was a desire to refresh this model but I cannot compare with the Frogman, the bezel finish, the material quality, and last but very important, this color, or no color, is terrible... The appearance is flat and smooth. The best terrible Mudmaster ever made. I post for someone can think different


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

fcasoli said:


> I have experience with a lot Mudmaster, my favorite is the Desert Camo but my preference is temporary, Mudmaster is old experience, this last version was a desire to refresh this model but I cannot compare with the Frogman, the bezel finish, the material quality, and last but very important, this color, or no color, is terrible... The appearance is flat and smooth. The best terrible Mudmaster ever made. I post for someone can think different


The color scheme is similar to the GG1035 which I actually liked...I was hoping casio to do that for this model and they did but based on your reaction I wonder if it wasn't a good idea.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan93civic

HeadOffice said:


> View attachment 13033643


I don't know what it is about this watch but I prefer this look over the new Rangeman.


----------



## CC

StephenWatch said:


> I love this statement LOL Oh well, there's a watch for every wrist, having recently got a 'catch & release' myself, know the feeling :-!


So the Silver with Gold accents went? Screw OCD?

Gotta say that Muddy is pretty bland, not something I'd consider.

I've just bought a GW-3000 which went straight on eBay. Small busy dial, didn't like it at all...


----------



## CC

ryan93civic said:


> I don't know what it is about this watch but I prefer this look over the new Rangeman.


So do I bit I like hands on my watches.


----------



## Bask7

kenls said:


> Here's my 1A3ER (on a black strap)
> View attachment 12982883


Nice shot, I really need one of these in my life


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Arrived today, but I don't like it, it is on sale
> Don't count me


Pls some outdoor ( Natural light ) shots fcasoli - if possible


----------



## kubr1ck

fcasoli said:


> I have experience with a lot Mudmaster, my favorite is the Desert Camo but my preference is temporary, Mudmaster is old experience, this last version was a desire to refresh this model but I cannot compare with the Frogman, the bezel finish, the material quality, and last but very important, this color, or no color, is terrible... The appearance is flat and smooth. The best terrible Mudmaster ever made. I post for someone can think different


LOL I love how you speak your mind, fcasoli. That being said, I'm really surprised you like the D1000 Frogman so much. I find them incredibly uncomfortable to wear, with that ridiculous strap overhang, though nice to touch and look at. I much prefer the GWG. As for steel pieces, MT-G rules all. ;-)


----------



## STavros78

fcasoli said:


> Arrived today, but I don't like it, it is on sale
> Don't count me


Congrats and iam sorry you dont like it.
Could you post more pics of it at your convinient time?
Maybe you should give it "a get-to know each other" period?

Thanks


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kubr1ck said:


> LOL I love how you speak your mind, fcasoli. That being said, I'm really surprised you like the D1000 Frogman so much. I find them incredibly uncomfortable to wear, with that ridiculous strap overhang, though nice to touch and look at. I much prefer the GWG. As for steel pieces, MT-G rules all. ;-)


I remember ( I think it was before you joined F17 ) fcasoli faced a rather tough time appreciating or even loving G's :-( He even abandoned us for awhile and chose the ' soulless' smart watch route :-( ( not mentioning the names here ) So at the end I'm glad he found his way back to the real thing and I easily can live with his MM disapproval and displeasure; although it's amongst my all time fave G Shock line(s) But agreed - The D-1000 is a level above. No doubt 









Should have my 9th MM next week ❤❤


----------



## fcasoli

Some pictures in external


----------



## fcasoli

kubr1ck said:


> LOL I love how you speak your mind, fcasoli. That being said, I'm really surprised you like the D1000 Frogman so much. I find them incredibly uncomfortable to wear, with that ridiculous strap overhang, though nice to touch and look at. I much prefer the GWG. As for steel pieces, MT-G rules all. ;-)


Yes, the strap is not the best in Frog, but overall sensation, weight, resin, appearance, joints, are perfect.


----------



## gobulls

fcasoli said:


> Some pictures in external


Europe released this model ahead of rest of the world?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

gobulls said:


> Europe released this model ahead of rest of the world?


Yes indeed


----------



## STavros78

fcasoli said:


> Some pictures in external


Thanks for the photos Fcasoli.
Good thinknis that with its neutral dial will match most strap colourways red , yellow etc
Whats the lume like?


----------



## STavros78

fcasoli said:


> Some pictures in external


Thanks for the photos Fcasoli.
Good thing is that with its neutral dial will match most strap colourways red , yellow etc
Whats the lume like?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fcasoli said:


> Some pictures in external


Thanks a lot fcasoli


----------



## pindu

lume is terrible,non-existant on hands only


----------



## fcasoli

STavros78 said:


> Thanks for the photos Fcasoli.
> Good thing is that with its neutral dial will match most strap colourways red , yellow etc
> Whats the lume like?


Lume good
But without orientation 

The seller, in San Marino, retired the watch without lost money. Great seller!


----------



## StephenWatch

pindu said:


> lume is terrible,non-existant on hands only


Spoken like a guy who doesn't even own the watch! LOL Lume is very good, and is on all hands & indices...


----------



## pindu

not according to pictures ive seen


----------



## StephenWatch

pindu said:


> not according to pictures ive seen


You can't judge the lume of a watch from a photo LOL Obviously the photo you have chosen has not had the full dial charged, just the hands. like I said, you need to have the watch in person to judge such a characteristic. Also, most people assume a 'good lume' is how bright it shines after it being charged by shining a torch on it. This is NOT how a watch lume is designed. In a dark environment, you need toi get your eyes use to the dark, then allow them to fall on the watch face. I can easily still read the time after an 8 hour sleep on my GWG1000...


----------



## pindu

stephenwatch do you have the watch?


----------



## fcasoli

Mudmaster Stealth


----------



## StephenWatch

pindu said:


> stephenwatch do you have the watch?


Of course I do, if you read 'the list' my name has been on it since last year, I love it! Also, the comment that I can still read it after an 8 hour sleep was another clue LOL


----------



## pindu

ok we'll wait for your lume shot as im yet to see a picture of it with good lume. maybe you got one with good lume (?). 
whenever youre ready.


----------



## StephenWatch

Oh for goodness sake, here is the GWG1000 artificially charged to make it seem it has the best lume in the world! Satisfied yet? (Oh, my watch has bullbars hence the line top & bottom) :-!


----------



## andyahs

It's obvious the new stealth version has much more limited lume than the other Mudmasters.


----------



## pindu

stephenwatch can we see a regular picture (normal lighting) of it so we can see how it looks with bullbars


----------



## StephenWatch

pindu said:


> stephenwatch can we see a regular picture (normal lighting) of it so we can see how it looks with bullbars


Hey buddy, have a look at my avatar (an 'avatar' is the little photo that sits beside your name on every post you make LOL)

More photos here...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/jaysandkays-bullbars-gwg1000-%96-unboxing-application-4550541.html


----------



## pindu

no on your 1A1,the avatar pic is not 1A1


----------



## pindu

StephenWatch said:


> More photos here...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/jaysandkays-bullbars-gwg1000-%96-unboxing-application-4550541.html


where are your pictures of your gwg-1000-1a1 with bullbars?

anytime soon?


----------



## StephenWatch

pindu said:


> where are your pictures of your gwg-1000-1a1 with bullbars?
> 
> anytime soon?


This is hilarious, and shows how easy wars can start! LOL Total mis communication in that you were ranting on about a specific variance of the GWG1000, of which I never realised, as nowhere in any of your posts did you stipulate it, you just assumed. Hence, I assumed that you were talking about the 'standard' GWG1000, you gotta laugh, life's too short to do otherwise. No, I absolutely do NOT own the 'black out' version of this watch, and if it only had lume on the hands, would never even desire to own such a non functional 'G'!


----------



## CC

Pretty hard to see in light and no lume on the numbers or markers for the dark.
This GWG varient looks like a pretty big fail.


----------



## pindu

StephenWatch said:


> This is hilarious, and shows how easy wars can start! LOL Total mis communication in that you were ranting on about a specific variance of the GWG1000, of which I never realised, as nowhere in any of your posts did you stipulate it, you just assumed. Hence, I assumed that you were talking about the 'standard' GWG1000, you gotta laugh, life's too short to do otherwise. No, I absolutely do NOT own the 'black out' version of this watch, and if it only had lume on the hands, would never even desire to own such a non functional 'G'!


not hilarious pathetic. youre the one that went off on one.

in post 1365 you accuse me of not owning the watch and you dont even own the watch yourself and give the impression that you own it.

you didnt know we were speaking about a specific variation.? you have comprehension problems? the vast majority of posts from 1340-1365 were talking about the 1a1.


----------



## StephenWatch

pindu said:


> not hilarious pathetic. youre the one that went off on one.
> 
> in post 1365 you accuse me of not owning the watch and you dont even own the watch yourself and give the impression that you own it.
> 
> you didnt know we were speaking about a specific variation.? you have comprehension problems? the vast majority of posts from 1340-1365 were talking about the 1a1.


Don't you just love the internet? You meet such a nice bunch of people LOL :-d


----------



## Piowa

I have seen pictures of lume of all 9 Mudmasters. Sorry, but I can't find them right now.

IMHO two bests are 1A3 and RD

The worst one (just hands) is a new one 1A1

The rest is on the same level. Closer to the leaders I believe.

Maybe we should ask people with multiple MMs for the photo in the dark. 
8--))

Cheers, Piowa

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/has-...tter-lume-than-others-mudmasters-3081282.html


----------



## CC

Mistakes happen. People comment on general models, as named in thread title, without realising a specific model is being referred to.

No need to make it personal guys...


----------



## pindu

l to r: 1a1, 1a, 1a3

(not my pics)


----------



## Piowa

Bingo! 

That is what I was referring to. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## moonbooter

The Mudmaster GWG is such a bold, uniquely attractive watch that any attempt to "black out" features for improved looks is self defeating. Without a bit of color the watch looks somewhat dull.


----------



## kubr1ck

moonbooter said:


> The Mudmaster GWG is such a bold, uniquely attractive watch that any attempt to "black out" features for improved looks is self defeating. Without a bit of color the watch looks somewhat dull.


Yes, I agree. ;-)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Let's get the positive vibe back gents. Awaiting No 9


----------



## Robotaz

Why are the camo GWG1000 mudmasters going for $900-$1200 on ebay and amazon?

I'm about to sell mine and don't want to rip people off, but at the same time I do want to recover what I have in it.

Is it out of production and really worth that on the market, or are they just trolling for suckers?


----------



## moonbooter

Robotaz said:


> Why are the camo GWG1000 mudmasters going for $900-$1200 on ebay and amazon?
> 
> I'm about to sell mine and don't want to rip people off, but at the same time I do want to recover what I have in it.
> 
> Is it out of production and really worth that on the market, or are they just trolling for suckers?


Casio production has stopped on those GWG models and there is limited inventory available. The price is based on supply and demand. The Desert Camo model for example is sold out almost everywhere and is being sold for over a thousand dollars by the few vendors in Japan that still have some watches available. Note that you can purchase individual bands, including the Camo band, and swap it on a basic model to save hundreds of dollars if the band is main reason you like a particular limited edition model.
I would guess that you could easily get $800 or more for your Desert Camo, selling it as a used watch in excellent condition. More, if you wait until present inventory for new watches with tags and boxing is exhausted.


----------



## StephenWatch

moonbooter said:


> Casio production has stopped on those GWG models and there is limited inventory available. The price is based on supply and demand. The Desert Camo model for example is sold out almost everywhere and is being sold for over a thousand dollars by the few vendors in Japan that still have some watches available. Note that you can purchase individual bands, including the Camo band, and swap it on a basic model to save hundreds of dollars if the band is main reason you like a particular limited edition model.


That's exactly what I did!


----------



## STavros78

StephenWatch said:


> That's exactly what I did!
> 
> View attachment 13038077


Well its not the same.Closest is the 1A colorway where if you insert the camo band gets very close to the OEM desert colourway


----------



## STavros78

StephenWatch said:


> That's exactly what I did!
> 
> View attachment 13038077


Well its not the same.Closest is the 1A colorway where if you insert the camo band gets very close to the OEM desert colourway


----------



## coolj01

See what you guys have gone and made me do....came in today. Anyone switch out their buckle for a black one and if so where do I find one?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

coolj01 said:


> See what you guys have gone and made me do....came in today. Anyone switch out their buckle for a black one and if so where do I find one?
> View attachment 13046875


Super nice


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 118 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001, Kenls, Rhetto)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 59 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26, Bncrpt, Alexxvd, Thon410, HeadOffice)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 23 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 21 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter, Coolj01)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 4 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Sebvanderm)
*
GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 318 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## StephenWatch

coolj01 said:


> See what you guys have gone and made me do....came in today. Anyone switch out their buckle for a black one and if so where do I find one?


I have, along with a black keeper, but I haven't seen them listed in over 6 months! Put an email alert in Ebay, you may get lucky...


----------



## Bierkameel

Received this one yesterday, awesome watch


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 118 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001, Kenls, Rhetto)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 59 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26, Bncrpt, Alexxvd, Thon410, HeadOffice)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 23 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 21 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter, Coolj01)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 4 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Sebvanderm)

*GWG-1000-1A1 ................................ 1 watch *(Bierkameel)
*
GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 319 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Bierkameel said:


> Received this one yesterday, awesome watch


Big congrats. First one here. Well done. Enjoy


----------



## Torvec

Add me to the GWG-1000DC-1A5 list. Out of all the G Shocks I own I feel like this one can really take anything and look absolutely badass doing it.


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 118 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001, Kenls, Rhetto)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 59 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26, Bncrpt, Alexxvd, Thon410, HeadOffice)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L., Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 23 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 22 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter, Coolj01, Torvec)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 4 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Sebvanderm)

*GWG-1000-1A1 ................................ 1 watch *(Bierkameel)
*
GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 320 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## S.L

Recently added both a -1A and a -1A3


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 119 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Robotaz, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001, Kenls, Rhetto, S.L)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 60 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26, Bncrpt, Alexxvd, Thon410, HeadOffice, S.L)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L, Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 23 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 22 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Robotaz, Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter, Coolj01, Torvec)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 4 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Sebvanderm)

*GWG-1000-1A1 ................................ 1 watch *(Bierkameel)
*
GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 322 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, S.L
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robotaz

You can take me off both models I’m on. Sold them both. Mudmasterless now.


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 118 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001, Kenls, Rhetto, S.L)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 60 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26, Bncrpt, Alexxvd, Thon410, HeadOffice, S.L)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L, Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 23 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 21 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter, Coolj01, Torvec)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 4 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Sebvanderm)

*GWG-1000-1A1 ................................ 1 watch *(Bierkameel)
*
GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 320 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, S.L
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## moonbooter

Torvec said:


> Add me to the GWG-1000DC-1A5 list. Out of all the G Shocks I own I feel like this one can really take anything and look absolutely badass doing it.


Congrats!! Great pic by the way.


----------



## javylsu

Today was a good day. My GPR came with a bonus thanks to the best wife in the world. Count me in with a 1A3!


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 119 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001, Kenls, Rhetto, S.L, Javylsu)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 60 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26, Bncrpt, Alexxvd, Thon410, HeadOffice, S.L)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 45 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L, Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy [2], Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 23 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 21 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter, Coolj01, Torvec)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 4 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Sebvanderm)

*GWG-1000-1A1 ................................ 1 watch *(Bierkameel)
*
GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 321 watches

*8MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller, STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, Jomar, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, S.L
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 119 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001, Kenls, Rhetto, S.L, Javylsu)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 60 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26, Bncrpt, Alexxvd, Thon410, HeadOffice, S.L)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 44 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L, Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy, Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 23 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 22 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter, Coolj01, Torvec, Spyharpy)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 4 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Sebvanderm)

*GWG-1000-1A1 ................................ 3 watches *(Bierkameel, Deepsea_dweller, Jomar)
*
GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 323 watches

*9MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller  
8MM -----------STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider, Jomar
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, BT430, Time4Playnow, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, S.L
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TempusFugiens

GWG-1000-1A3 +1 Thanks.


----------



## andyahs

TempusFugiens said:


> GWG-1000-1A3 +1 Thanks.


Pic or no.


----------



## watchvids

Second one added to the collection 








GWG-1000-1A1ER


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

I think first time ever on WUS & F17









Full strike


----------



## javylsu

Wow!


----------



## IndianaFuzz

JUST arrived in the mail! Here's a picture with its "brother" in the background. 😎


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

❤All together ❤


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I think first time ever on WUS & F17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full strike


haha Nice, DSD!! What I want to know is, are you growing new wrists??


----------



## Time4Playnow

I suppose you could add my GWG-1000-1A1 Piowa. Thanks! :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> haha Nice, DSD!! What I want to know is, are you growing new wrists??





Time4Playnow said:


> I suppose you could add my GWG-1000-1A1 Piowa. Thanks! :-!


Looks so cool T4P. Fine shot. Bottom line you can trust DSD's taste but I'm thrilled that you really like the stealth a lot upon arrival as you never know. On a side note you have to buy the latest MM version or leave it as there's no mod possible isn't it !?


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 119 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001, Kenls, Rhetto, S.L, Javylsu)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 60 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26, Bncrpt, Alexxvd, Thon410, HeadOffice, S.L)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 44 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L, Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy, Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 23 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 23 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter, Coolj01, Torvec, Spyharpy, IndianaFuzz)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000-1A1 ................................ 5 watches *(Bierkameel, Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Watchvids, Time4Playnow)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 4 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Sebvanderm)

*GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 326 watches

*9MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller  
8MM -----------STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider, Jomar, Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, BT430, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, S.L
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz, Watchvids

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## maakshif

Add me to the list. Received my brand new GWG-1000-1A3 today!


----------



## SeeD

Add me to the list too- GWG-1000-1a3


----------



## elborderas

SeeD said:


> Add me to the list too- GWG-1000-1a3


It's simply a beauty.
Congrats!


----------



## elborderas

(double post)


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 120 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001, Kenls, Rhetto, S.L, Javylsu, SeeD)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 60 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26, Bncrpt, Alexxvd, Thon410, HeadOffice, S.L)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 44 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L, Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy, Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 23 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 23 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter, Coolj01, Torvec, Spyharpy, IndianaFuzz)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000-1A1 ................................ 5 watches *(Bierkameel, Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Watchvids, Time4Playnow)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 4 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Sebvanderm)

*GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 327 watches

*9MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller  
8MM -----------STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider, Jomar, Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, BT430, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, S.L
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz, Watchvids

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sylpheed

Add me in. GWG1000GB-1A









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 120 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001, Kenls, Rhetto, S.L, Javylsu, SeeD)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 60 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26, Bncrpt, Alexxvd, Thon410, HeadOffice, S.L)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 44 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L, Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy, Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 24 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo, Sylpheed)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 23 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter, Coolj01, Torvec, Spyharpy, IndianaFuzz)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000-1A1 ................................ 5 watches *(Bierkameel, Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Watchvids, Time4Playnow)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 4 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Sebvanderm)

*GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 328 watches

*9MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller  
8MM -----------STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider, Jomar, Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, BT430, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, S.L
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz, Watchvids

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sky_sun

from Gshock Highfashion


----------



## David Stefanini

Finally, You can count mine too! ;-)  GWG-1000-1AER


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just 4 show ❤️










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 120 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001, Kenls, Rhetto, S.L, Javylsu, SeeD)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 61 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26, Bncrpt, Alexxvd, Thon410, HeadOffice, S.L, David Stefanini)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 44 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L, Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy, Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 24 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo, Sylpheed)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 24 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter, Coolj01, Torvec, Spyharpy, IndianaFuzz, Sky_Sun)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000-1A1 ................................ 5 watches *(Bierkameel, Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Watchvids, Time4Playnow)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 4 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Sebvanderm)

*GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 330 watches

*9MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller  
8MM -----------STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider, Jomar, Time4Playnow
3MM ----------- Track40, Umarrajs, Fcasoli, BT430, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, S.L
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz, Watchvids

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## StephenWatch

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Just 4 show ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Geeze, there's at least £5k of watches in that stack - I just love rich people!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

StephenWatch said:


> Geeze, there's at least £5k of watches in that stack - I just love rich people!


----------



## umarrajs

All black version landed this weekend!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Big congrats umarrajs


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 120 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001, Kenls, Rhetto, S.L, Javylsu, SeeD)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 61 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26, Bncrpt, Alexxvd, Thon410, HeadOffice, S.L, David Stefanini)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 44 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L, Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy, Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 24 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo, Sylpheed)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 24 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter, Coolj01, Torvec, Spyharpy, IndianaFuzz, Sky_Sun)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000-1A1 ................................ 6 watches *(Bierkameel, Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Watchvids, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 4 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Sebvanderm)

*GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 331 watches

*9MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller  
8MM -----------STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs
3MM ----------- Track40, Fcasoli, BT430, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, S.L
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz, Watchvids

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## maakshif

Received about 3 weeks ago and forgot to add pictures...now I want deepsea_dweller's collection....future goals


----------



## Piowa

*GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 121 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001, Kenls, Rhetto, S.L, Javylsu, SeeD, Maakshift)

*GWG-1000-1A ................................ 61 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26, Bncrpt, Alexxvd, Thon410, HeadOffice, S.L, David Stefanini)

*GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 44 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L, Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy, Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)

*GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)

*GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 24 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo, Sylpheed)

*GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 24 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter, Coolj01, Torvec, Spyharpy, IndianaFuzz, Sky_Sun)

*GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)

*GWG-1000-1A1 ................................ 6 watches *(Bierkameel, Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Watchvids, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs)

*GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 4 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Sebvanderm)

*GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*

Together ..................................... 332 watches

*9MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller  
8MM -----------STavros78
7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
5MM ----------- Andyahs
4MM ----------- Woodsrider, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs
3MM ----------- Track40, Fcasoli, BT430, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, S.L
2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz, Watchvids

Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak

MM number 100 ......... Odie
MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
MM number 300 ......... Batoo

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## James142

Count me in!


----------



## dieselten

I recently picked up a 1A3 with the green strap, and decided to put a yellow one on.


----------



## dududuckling

dieselten said:


> I recently picked up a 1A3 with the green strap, and decided to put a yellow one on.
> View attachment 13329905


I have literally just tried that and am not feeling it. I went back to the green strap. For some reason when I look at the barometer needle and mudmaster, they are a slightly different shade of yellow than the strap and it kinda bothers me. I might have to see it in daylight. I hope to return m6 yellow straps, otherwise its up for sale.


----------



## dududuckling

dieselten said:


> I recently picked up a 1A3 with the green strap, and decided to put a yellow one on.
> View attachment 13329905


I have literally just tried that and am not feeling it. I went back to the green strap. For some reason when I look at the barometer needle and mudmaster, they are a slightly different shade of yellow than the strap and it kinda bothers me. I might have to see it in daylight. I hope to return m6 yellow straps, otherwise its up for sale. 

View attachment 13330947


View attachment 13330951


----------



## sticky

Can I add my 1A3 to the tally?


----------



## BigDuke

Hey all, I want to give a family member a Mudmaster for a present. I wanted to get him the desert camo version Mudmaster but the last remaining ones are way too much for me to pay. Which model do you think fits an original desert camo strap better, the green 1A3 or the black 1A? Thanks!


----------



## dududuckling

BigDuke said:


> Hey all, I want to give a family member a Mudmaster for a present. I wanted to get him the desert camo version Mudmaster but the last remaining ones are way too much for me to pay. Which model do you think fits an original desert camo strap better, the green 1A3 or the black 1A? Thanks!


I'd personally go with the 1A - personal preference. The way I see it, the barometer needle is the same color already, the words baro and temp are the same color as the dial numbers which are the same color as the camo strap. The word gshock, all the cities, are more or less the same too. Might be able to pull it off with the 1A3?


----------



## dududuckling

Here’s my muckmaster...


----------



## dieselten

I like the yellow!


----------



## BigDuke

dududuckling said:


> I'd personally go with the 1A - personal preference. The way I see it, the barometer needle is the same color already, the words baro and temp are the same color as the dial numbers which are the same color as the camo strap. The word gshock, all the cities, are more or less the same too. Might be able to pull it off with the 1A3?


Well here is the 1A with a the camo strap combo I put together for my brother. I think it looks spot on. I almost dont want to send it off to my brother. I might reconsider buying a GWG-1000 again for me. I had the 1A3 before and thought it was just to big for my 7" wrist but this combination makes me think about changing my mind.


----------



## dududuckling

BigDuke said:


> Well here is the 1A with a the camo strap combo I put together for my brother. I think it looks spot on. I almost dont want to send it off to my brother. I might reconsider buying a GWG-1000 again for me. I had the 1A3 before and thought it was just to big for my 7" wrist but this combination makes me think about changing my mind.
> View attachment 13345927


Congrats!!! Looks really sharp imo. Maybe keep this for yourself and get the camo GG-1000 for your brother? Haha... The 1A3 and camo are some of my fave adventure color.


----------



## G-Shock-Newb

GWG-1000-1A1 with red strap, blue inner stainless steel bezel and top bezel from GWG-1000RD-4A.


----------



## brash47

Acquired a few weeks ago, love this watch.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51

G-Shock-Newb said:


> GWG-1000-1A1 with red strap, blue inner stainless steel bezel and top bezel from GWG-1000RD-4A.
> 
> View attachment 13346555


Looking FANTASTIC !!!

So you custom installed the blue inner bezel? That blue inner bezel just looks magic. Makes me really want an RD-4A. Too bad it was discontinued and the price went up way too high for those.


----------



## FarmeR57

Hi Piowa, please throw my 1A1 on the pile.
















Jeez these things are big...:roll:


----------



## G-Shock-Newb

WES51 said:


> Looking FANTASTIC !!!
> 
> So you custom installed the blue inner bezel? That blue inner bezel just looks magic. Makes me really want an RD-4A. Too bad it was discontinued and the price went up way too high for those.


Thanks! Yes, sir, I did! It wasn't too hard, but I would recommend ordering replacement tape if you attempt it, as the existing tape bunches up too easily while prying the bezel off and it's difficult to get it totally flat again.

I joined the G-Shock club late--only discovering it earlier this year. Had I known earlier, I definitely would have picked up an RD-4A. Having said that, I'm kind of glad I missed it, because I'm really really digging the way mine turned out.

















EDIT: Also, your avatar is great. Reminds me of one of my first cycling jerseys.


----------



## teejay

Proud to now be a part of this exclusive club. Just received my new 1A today from Seiya. Loving it so far.


----------



## FROG

Looks like Jay Cutler (ex NFL player, husband to Kristin Cavallari) rocks a GWG-1000:









He's worn it every episode of the show so far. The guy is 6'3 and was 231 in his prime, probably packed on a few pounds by now.

The GWG-1000 was clearly made for giants. (or Bears...hahah!)


----------



## stbob

Count me in...
















_GWG-1000-1A3_


----------



## FerrisAus

My GWG-1000-1A arrived today! Such a great looking watch. And I was pleasantly surprised to see that it only has 'Japan' written on the caseback (I was expecting 'movement Japan cased in Thailand'). I'm sure that the quality is exactly the same regardless, but it seems like Japan-only GWG-1000's are usually priced a little higher?









- - - Updated - - -

My GWG-1000-1A arrived today! Such a great looking watch. And I was pleasantly surprised to see that it only has 'Japan' written on the caseback (I was expecting 'movement Japan cased in Thailand'). I'm sure that the quality is exactly the same regardless, but it seems like Japan-only GWG-1000's are usually priced a little higher?


----------



## FerrisAus

Sorry for double-posting the photo. Can an admin please remove the extra one?


----------



## WES51

FerrisAus said:


> ...'Japan' written on the caseback (I was expecting 'movement Japan cased in Thailand'). I'm sure that the quality is exactly the same regardless, but it seems like Japan-only GWG-1000's are usually priced a little higher?


You will find a few discussions on this here. It seems to be that both Japan and Thailand models are of equal quality, while Japan models may appeal more to some collectors.

Congratulations to your Mudmaster. Enjoy it and wear it in good health.


----------



## Papo83

Just got my GWG 1000 today.Solid timepiece.


----------



## Itsgerson

Just picked up these 2 G-SHOCK s this past week to add to my collection. I love them both but I do love the look of the Mudmaster better!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78

@Piowa i know you are busy but when you find some time add one more MM for me the 1A1 one. i am now together with the King @DSD with 9 total MMs


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> @Piowa i know you are busy but when you find some time add one more MM for me the 1A1 one. i am now together with the King @DSD with 9 total MMs


Awesome STavros78 Big Congrats 








It's been awhile since I got my last one .. what's going on Casio ? No 35th Anniversary:-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## STavros78

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome STavros78 Big Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been awhile since I got my last one .. what's going on Casio ? No 35th Anniversary:-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks my bro its been a while since i posted


----------



## Robertoni

dieselten said:


> I recently picked up a 1A3 with the green strap, and decided to put a yellow one on.
> View attachment 13329905


Now this is a collection I envy


----------



## devildog

Finally got one as well. So far i love this thing.


----------



## Jani

Got my first Mudmaster yesterday. Didn't knew before weekend that as great looking watch even existed.


----------



## toscana33

Jani said:


> View attachment 13472547
> 
> 
> Got my first Mudmaster yesterday. Didn't knew before weekend that as great looking watch even existed.


Congrats! Nice watch! I'm expecting one just like it to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Jani

toscana33 said:


> Congrats! Nice watch! I'm expecting one just like it to arrive tomorrow.


Thanks toscana. You gonna love your watch. Been using apple watch 9 months now, and I think this is going to be my number one. My second G, but not last.


----------



## toscana33

Jani said:


> Thanks toscana. You gonna love your watch. Been using apple watch 9 months now, and I think this is going to be my number one. My second G, but not last.


I just got a delivery update; my Mudmaster will be delivered today!

This means my wife will probably have to sign for it, though. :think:


----------



## toscana33

My new Mudmaster arrived before I had to leave the house!


----------



## thegreatgumbino

I just placed an order for a GWG-1000 from Amazon. Can't wait to get it. I love the look of this watch, though I'm curious to see the green band in person. I may end up swapping it out for black.


----------



## Relakst

Here's another.
Stealth.


----------



## Diver40

Hello guys. New member here. Please add me in the counting process.
GWG1000 1A3DR, 2018 production.
Awesome piece. Arrived yesterday









Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Berget

i am sitting here, trying to choose between the GWG-1000 and the PRW-7000...
i have no idé witch to pick....

question do.
i have seen videos of the GWG1000 when starting the barometer, the secondhand will stand at 3, mine just keeps ticking, normal?


al2o3


----------



## Berget

i am sitting here, trying to choose between the GWG-1000 and the PRW-7000...
i have no idé witch to pick....

question do.
i have seen videos of the GWG1000 when starting the barometer, the secondhand will stand at 3, mine just keeps ticking, normal?


al2o3


----------



## jlczl

Not sure if I've added mine:









Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

Berget said:


> i am sitting here, trying to choose between the GWG-1000 and the PRW-7000...
> i have no idé witch to pick....
> 
> question do.
> i have seen videos of the GWG1000 when starting the barometer, the secondhand will stand at 3, mine just keeps ticking, normal?
> 
> 
> al2o3


There's two modes in the barometer.

Page E66 - https://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5463.pdf



> When you press "B" above, the second hand may indicate seconds (of
> the current time) or the barometric pressure differential (page E-71).
> The initial second hand function will be the same as what was selected
> the last time you took a barometric pressure reading. To toggle
> between the two second hand functions (indicating seconds or
> indicating the barometric pressure differential) press "D".


----------



## WES51

Congratulations! Hopefully you'll be able to keep and enjoy both watches.


Berget said:


> ...when starting the barometer, the secondhand will stand at 3, mine just keeps ticking, normal?


It is normal in a certain baro mode. Explanation may be a bit too much for this thread. It is all in the manual.


----------



## StephenWatch

WES51 said:


> It is normal in a certain baro mode. Explanation may be a bit too much for this thread. It is all in the manual.


Forgive me but I can't resist! In 'standard timekeeping' mode hit the bottom left button once to take you into 'Baro'. From there, hit the top left button which will toggle through the various 'baro' modes including the standard 'ticking' of the second hand, and other static readings as outlined in the manual :-!


----------



## WES51

WES51 said:


> It is all in the manual.


...or as @StephenWatch has suggested. I simply was trying to avoid discussing it on a reporting thread, but never mind, all good.


----------



## watch-ing

( ... this here can be deleted, pardon me)


----------



## watch-ing

count me in, GWG-1000-1A3ER. 
though... dont know how long i will keep this great design watch. as outdoor-buddy its almost unuseable, cause of the crown and clumsy abc functionality. as daily- work- and sportswatch: too huge and heavy. i might get a gw-9400 again i guess. hm. :think:

btw: its a model from octobre 2015, bought new january 2017. its said to have no second-hand issue yet.


----------



## SamQue

I own the GWG-1000RD-4A which I believe is the red strap and the same in a yellow strap version. 

Does anyone know if the is a metal bracelet available for these watches? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks, Mike


----------



## MikeCfromLI

watch-ing said:


> View attachment 13720603
> 
> 
> count me in, GWG-1000-1A3ER.
> though... dont know how long i will keep this great design watch. as outdoor-buddy its almost unuseable, cause of the crown and clumsy abc functionality. as daily- work- and sportswatch: too huge and heavy. i might get a gw-9400 again i guess. hm. :think:
> 
> btw: its a model from octobre 2015, bought new january 2017. its said to have no second-hand issue yet.


Me too but bought some straps for it


----------



## StephenWatch

SamQue said:


> I own the GWG-1000RD-4A which I believe is the red strap and the same in a yellow strap version.
> 
> Does anyone know if the is a metal bracelet available for these watches? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks, Mike


Here ya go buddy! Metal bracelet. Enjoy...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/jays...d-metal-bracelet-adapter-gwg1000-4734327.html

And nicer screws...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/anyone-know-tech-spec-these-gwg1000-screws-4743587.html


----------



## SamQue

StephenWatch said:


> Here ya go buddy! Metal bracelet. Enjoy...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/jays...d-metal-bracelet-adapter-gwg1000-4734327.html
> 
> And nicer screws...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/anyone-know-tech-spec-these-gwg1000-screws-4743587.html


Thanks, I will check the site. Happy holidays.


----------



## John_Frederick

You can add me now as well...


----------



## WES51

John_Frederick said:


> You can add me now as well...


This is a custom Mudmaster though. Yellow Mudmaster with black band. Great look and nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just for show So far - so good and ..









Anxiously waiting for the 35th Anniversary MM

( above photo no strap swaps whatsoever; at glance all 9 officially released MM so far )


----------



## Retroglide

Well, I originally planned to get a GW-9400, but ended up grabbing this at a good price. Chuffed to bits.


----------



## WES51

Retroglide said:


> Well, I originally planned to get a GW-9400, but ended up grabbing this at a good price. Chuffed to bits.
> View attachment 13932031


Looking mighty good.

Your crown appears to be in the open position. Might be unintended or unaware.


----------



## Retroglide

Yup, I’m aware, was finishing setup lol. Great looking watch though, hmm, what to get next &#55358;&#56596;&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Bscully121

They look incredible


----------



## WES51

Retroglide said:


> Great looking watch though, hmm, what to get next


I know if I had unlimited budget to play with, I would add the red version of this watch. I saw it in person and it is truly stunning, much better than on any pictures. Instantly addictive upon first sight. Too bad it now retails at collector prices.


----------



## kubr1ck

Retroglide said:


> Well, I originally planned to get a GW-9400, but ended up grabbing this at a good price. Chuffed to bits.
> View attachment 13932031


Congrats. The GWG-1000 is still one of the best-looking Gs ever made, and I think you picked the best colorway.


----------



## Retroglide

I agree, would love both the red model and the Maharishi model too. Although I'm too late to the party as far as those models are concerned 


WES51 said:


> I know if I had unlimited budget to play with, I would add the red version of this watch. I saw it in person and it is truly stunning, much better than on any pictures. Instantly addictive upon first sight. Too bad it now retails at collector prices.


----------



## Retroglide

Well, call it luck but I've managed to bag a GWF-D1000for a very good price. So I'm just as pleased I've managed to bag a frogman now


Retroglide said:


> I agree, would love both the red model and the Maharishi model too. Although I'm too late to the party as far as those models are concerned


----------



## Dave W

New GWG-1000-1A. Really liking this watch. Awesome features, love the size of it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus

Piowa:
The Mudmaster is even more baaad than my GXW56 King of G's My SIL Mark gifted me.
They don't call the GXW56 the King of G's for nothing. WEaring it today.
Good day to Poland!!!! Most beautiful girls are Polish IMO.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## anto1980

Piowa said:


> *GWG-1000-1A3 .............................. 120 watches* (Knives and Lint, Pharmagator, Ttanmana, Oldspice, Bird_man, Jkd2, The Shield, GeSte, Jourdan, Pol01, Pol02, D2mac, Atomant, Dk0092012, Acowlup, Gnus411, Waski88, Paulphilly, Infinityloop, Emergency, Yonsson, Ziko739, Soulbridgemedia, Kilovolt, Gizzzmo, Davidofx, Bujman, Login, Marcin128GB, KarelVdD, Umarrajs, Seikomod, Sportmats, Wolf888, Deepsea_dweller, Moby711, Squid, Mrmike, Durainello, Romseyman, Gripmaster, Brimstone, Inca Bloc, Time4Playnow, Maxy, Johnbanting, B.Watcher, Sabesh, Adrian Markus, Loganhunter2009, Aurora 889, Track40, Jnrls, Milloncobra, Johnbanting (adFunture VEIL), Mgh1967, Ctaranti, J_Bauer, Andyahs, Kamphfer, Gmpspeurhond, Exc-hulk, KevKa, W4tchnut, WES51, Zjazz, Spyharpy [2], Seattle [camo mod], Kidder, Tomtomd, PropThePoleCat, Tetraflop, Queen6, Sebvanderm, STavros78 (2), Bulldogge, Mike Rivera, Bym007, Woodsrider, Loius1975, SmallDragon, Craniotes, New Coach, ShootStrong, Hassan, Elborderas, Matthew_Burrows, Terry M., Roberto18, Rsr911, Leodavism, Michi-77, My Jekyll doesnt hide, MikeCfromLI, M.N.A., StephenWatch, Bulldog, Wcannon32, Hasto092, Watchvids, CollectorCol, Devil13, Prandtl, Adam020, Dr.Who, GregNYC, Luke_who, Surfuz, Certified G, Nkwatchy, Jyrb, CADirk, 01101001, Kenls, Rhetto, S.L, Javylsu, SeeD)
> 
> *GWG-1000-1A ................................ 61 watches *(Andyahs, Jeran481, Olticker, John_Harrison, Gotshocked, JSM9872, Myrrhman, Babola, Piowa, Elixir, Sma, Myszor, #Ziutek, Smilton, Tam pak yu, Umarrajs, Gshockmike, Floyd, Worker, Discodave, Evansclan12, Mvanosdol, Fcasoli, Odie, Mrchan, Sq01, White Mule, Sheepdog812, Rayoui, Brvheart, 17 Oaks, Glockcubed, Deepsea_dweller, Pee Dee, Z_Samurai, Corn18, Calleb1090, T-Freak, lbovill, BT430, Arbet0, Rsr911, STavros78, Gruf666, Fatomhd, Mukhliz, Habusch, Doctor Modified, MrKris, Hishammsm, William1Wilson, Fookus, Grinch_Actual, Rgillbilly, Pete26, Bncrpt, Alexxvd, Thon410, HeadOffice, S.L, David Stefanini)
> 
> *GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 44 watches *(Deepsea_dweller, Jkd2, Skids1112, D1cky986, Mchent, Mtb2104, Cbkihong, Foxtrot370, Jacek_25_25, Njb242, Seamaster 80, Kawei, JSM9872, Andyahs, JonL, RedHeriingHack, Cinekr, Frommert, Kapral172, Theognosis, Psikat, Shiverz718, S.L, Kornel91, MrCrooka1, Tokeisukei, Kurt Behm, Poovakkurussi, Track40, Petre, Jimmy1, Spyharpy, Dwsjr50, Jcgonzo311, HeyBJK, NemoAU, Samque, Bells0, Catdogchicken, Sockeye, Brabusgti, Srmdalt, Sjors, Teppka)
> 
> *GWG-1000MH-1A ................................ 26 watches* (Z_Samurai, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, RossL, Jomar, Djhypper66, Sebvanderm, Glockcubed, Vulcan_innova, Deepsea_dweller, Andyahs, Woodsrider, ShootStrong, STavros78 [2], BT430, Hassan, Zestel, Prince Escalus, Putuls, Kubr1ck, Spyharpy, Rodo88, Jskibo, Batoo, R Black)
> 
> *GWG-1000GB-1A **............................. 24 watches* (Afeterdarksg, Tarrichar, Aryo_msd, Deepsea_dweller, Sea Yee, Eric5964, Gnus411, Leedro, Gripmaster, Anylau, Marvin, Romseyman, M-Shock, Zuiko, Covers, Gaizka, Skeptical, Huwp, Gushockme, Zjazz, Azziman, ShockWatcher, Phreddo, Sylpheed)
> 
> *GWG-1000DC-1A5 .............................. 24 watches *(Time4Playnow, Queen6, Deepsea_dweller, Umarrajs, Fcasoli (2), Andyahs, STavros78, Jomar, Tenere Monster, Woodsrider, BT430, Zephon, Mudmasterman, TAner, MainePorsche, Geokay, ShockWatcher, Moonbooter, Coolj01, Torvec, Spyharpy, IndianaFuzz, Sky_Sun)
> 
> *GWG-1000RD-4A **............................. 21 watches *(JustinTan, Deepsea_dweller, Track40, Yirmeyahu.chan, Typericey, Spyharpy [2], Vjlbl, AUPlainsman, Badboy_ahiru, E.looijenga, Jomar, Samque, Zeusthethunderer, Devil13, Tlchuan, Hexonxonx, Tourbeon, Woodsrider, Kevio, STavros78)
> 
> *GWG-1000-1A1 ................................ 6 watches *(Bierkameel, Deepsea_dweller, Jomar, Watchvids, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs)
> 
> *GWG-1000GB-4A ................................. 4 watches *(ShockWatcher, Deepsea_dweller, STavros78, Sebvanderm)
> 
> *GWG-1000-1A3SCLTD ............................ 1 watch* (TurboDevil)*
> 
> Together ..................................... 331 watches
> 
> *9MM ----------- Deepsea_dweller
> 8MM -----------STavros78
> 7MM* ----------- *Spyharpy
> 5MM ----------- Andyahs
> 4MM ----------- Woodsrider, Jomar, Time4Playnow, Umarrajs
> 3MM ----------- Track40, Fcasoli, BT430, ShockWatcher, Sebvanderm, S.L
> 2MM ----------- Jkd2, JSM9872, Gnus411, Gripmaster, Romseyman, Samque, Queen6, Fcasoli, Z_Samurai, Glockcubed, ShootStrong, Hassan, Rsr911, Devil13, Robotaz, Watchvids
> 
> Best MudMaster photos IMHO ..................... T-Freak
> 
> MM number 100 ......... Odie
> MM number 200 ......... Spyharpy
> MM number 300 ......... Batoo
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


@Piowa, add me, please.









Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ET8341

Itsgerson said:


> Just picked up these 2 G-SHOCK s this past week to add to my collection. I love them both but I do love the look of the Mudmaster better!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I thought the GST was a big watch! :-(


----------



## therion

anto1980 said:


> @Piowa, add me, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Looks a wee bit on the big side on your wrist.. But lovely watch nonetheless, congrats!


----------



## SamQue

anto1980 said:


> @Piowa, add me, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Bellissimo orologio da polso.


----------



## blwright

Score one for the good guys!

Fresh out of the box.










Now she's perfect!



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

I decided that I needed another GWG-1000 in my life again, so here's GWG-1000-1A number two. ;-):-d

I still have extra straps - black, red, and camo - all of which will work well on this one! ;-):-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Couple pics of the real thing. I have a camo strap that I'll put on, but not sure when... It looks good in black too!


----------



## scblack

Add another GWG1000 to the thread: my GWG1000-1A3.

Like a few others I have just ordered a yellow band to put on it. Not arrived yet.


----------



## gartner

Mudmaster sent back to the store, found debris under the glass :/.


----------



## f3rs3n

Hi all people!
+1!









Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A6003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon

Here's mine.
I've had it for a couple of years with regular wear. 
I was a bit hesitant about posting.
Recently, after watching a video about fake MudMasters, I got a little concerned about its authenticity.
At first I thought the case back was off. But somewhere around page 3 & 48,49 of this thread I read the case back may very based on where it was assembled.
So I humbly submit to the experts, does it look legit?


----------



## anto1980

gartner said:


> Mudmaster sent back to the store, found debris under the glass :/.


Replaced?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## gartner

anto1980 said:


> gartner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mudmaster sent back to the store, found debris under the glass ?.
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Still in the Italian operating center in Milano...and it's been there now for 9 days. I am in a really bad mood because of this.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deacon said:


> Here's mine.
> I've had it for a couple of years with regular wear.
> I was a bit hesitant about posting.
> Recently, after watching a video about fake MudMasters, I got a little concerned about its authenticity.
> At first I thought the case back was off. But somewhere around page 3 & 48,49 of this thread I read the case back may very based on where it was assembled.
> So I humbly submit to the experts, does it look legit?


Wow, so you only became concerned about its authenticity after two years of regular wear? :think:

I don't know why you'd question it. It's legit. Enjoy it! :-!


----------



## Rosie the Ripper

Lovin’ It!


----------



## Deacon

Time4Playnow said:


> Wow, so you only became concerned about its authenticity after two years of regular wear? :think:
> 
> I don't know why you'd question it. It's legit. Enjoy it! :-!


Yeah, well, when you say it that way.....................
However, in the video I mentioned, the word "Casio" over the G was potential indicator of an imitation.

But I will say, this forum is the one that pointed out that it's possible. So I'm good. A tad embarrassed, but good.
As long as I've owned G Shocks, I should have known better.


----------



## f3rs3n

Deacon said:


> Yeah, well, when you say it that way.....................
> However, in the video I mentioned, the word "Casio" over the G was potential indicator of an imitation.
> 
> But I will say, this forum is the one that pointed out that it's possible. So I'm good. A tad embarrassed, but good.
> As long as I've owned G Shocks, I should have known better.


I own the very same model/color. From your photo, it's totally legit. Also remember that fakeys usually doesn't have working sensors or advanced functions like solar or multiband.

Inviato dal mio ONEPLUS A6003 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## gartner

anto1980 said:


> gartner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mudmaster sent back to the store, found debris under the glass ?.
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Finally, a new Mudmaster arrived, so now you can add me to the list...pleaseb-).


----------



## WES51

@gartner, congrats and wow about another case of unique or new numbering.


----------



## gartner

WES51 said:


> @gartner, congrats and wow about another case of unique or new numbering.


Thank you. This seems to be the new system. I asked for pictures of at least 4 new Mudmasters from the stores around the Europe and they all have this kind of numbering. I also got a picture from a Mudmaster from Japan market and it's the same there.


----------



## anto1980

gartner said:


> Finally, a new Mudmaster arrived, so now you can add me to the list...pleaseb-).
> 
> View attachment 14157345
> View attachment 14157347


Remanufactured? 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## gartner

anto1980 said:


> Remanufactured?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


No, not to my knowledge, it's just the way they are numbered now.

From post #18 onward:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gwg-1000-serial-number-factory-code-4944315-2.html


----------



## anto1980

I’m looking for a replacement city ring for GWG-1000. Do you have a used one?



Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## WES51

anto1980 said:


> I'm looking for a replacement city ring for GWG-1000. Do you have a used one?


Used? I don't think you will find it. Besides that, the new one cost US $27.60, so any used one would likely give you not much savings.

I recommend to check out the USA based company PacParts. Go to their Mudmaster parts section and select your Mudmaster:
PacParts Mudmaster Parts and Accessories

*City Ring Part# 91087271289*
PacParts 91087271289
It works for most Mudmasters with dark city ring EXCEPT the red Mudmaster, that has a unique BLUE city ring.

You will also need this:
*Tape/Adhesive Part# 91087125763*
PacParts 91087125763
You will find the above tape/adhesive (Part# 91087125763) pictured in the upper left corner of my first posted picture of my thread: NOS spare parts collection.
As you see I bought 4x, but I don't know how many is needed.


----------



## Sassi

Got me one today. Cased in Thailand. Made on the 354th day of 2017. 

Do you know if the 1A1 variant was ever made completely in Japan? Thanks.


----------



## BabaStiletto

...first post from long-time lurker who finally decided to join up.

Here's my GWG-1000-1A1ER, purchased brand new last month (May 2019) from the G-Shock shop in London. Some people like loud, brash and shouty - conversely, some prefer _*sotto voce*_ and restraint.

In view of ongoing exchanges relating to possible new identification formats, I can confirm the serial number on my watch conforms to the old 8-character alphanumeric format, commencing with the "212" code.


----------



## Tiribos

mine GWG-1000GB-1A , GWG-1000-1A1


----------



## FloridaSam

I picked this up today. I'm a happy mudster.


----------



## mekros

New forum user downunder in Sydney, picked mine up around three weeks ago, totally happy with it. Now to start trawling through the mountains of information about my watch....photos to come later.


----------



## kenls

mekros said:


> New forum user downunder in Sydney, picked mine up around three weeks ago, totally happy with it. Now to start trawling through the mountains of information about my watch....photos to come later.


Welcome to the club. Look forward to the photos in due course. Your first Casio? (If so, it won't be your last)


----------



## mekros

kenls said:


> Welcome to the club. Look forward to the photos in due course. Your first Casio? (If so, it won't be your last)


Thanks,

3rd Casio, I'll try and get a family photo.


----------



## mekros

This is my casio watch history from left to right. All have been reliable, I've passed my first watch onto my son.


----------



## dweldon

Sitting at home waiting on my GWG1000 which is out for delivery according to the tracking


----------



## bravoecho




----------



## dweldon

8


----------



## chefla

Hello everybody! New member and new watch


----------



## Fledaron

good morning


----------



## London006

Mine arrived today


----------



## bobby68

Got my first G-Shock GWG-1000-1A3DR yesterday - big bulky and loud, just as I like my watches to be


----------



## mekros

I posted this pic in the g-shocks in the wild thread as well...

I got to go out for a quick stroll with my sons, only one has been converted to a g-shock (I'm working on the other one).


----------



## KoolFrankCastle

sorry guys, no pics yet. i owned gwg-1000-1a, but sold it away because didn't liked the color. BUT next week i'll receive the watch of my dreams, all black mudmaster gwg-1000-1a1. can't wait. i'll share some pics then. gwg-1000 is the best ana-digi tactical watch for me although i have gpr-b1000 and tactix charlie too.

thanks for the inspiration, guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolFrankCastle

here it finally is. gwg-1000-1a1. never forget 9/11.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

KoolFrankCastle said:


> here it finally is. gwg-1000-1a1. never forget 9/11.


Congrats


----------



## Irf

Add me to the list (if it's still being updated). Had the Musmaster for a few years now:










Bought by my mother in Pakistan; I wanted the black but they came back with the green. In hindsight I'm glad as it differentiates it from the other black rubber watches.


----------



## bym007

Irf said:


> Add me to the list (if it's still being updated). Had the Musmaster for a few years now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought by my mother in Pakistan; I wanted the black but they came back with the green. In hindsight I'm glad as it differentiates it from the other black rubber watches.


Glad to see another Shaheen here.










Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Guys and fellow Mudmaster G Shockers ..... unfortunately there's no more counting here since quite some time ... however! Pls pls keep it coming ... One of the best G's ever and still going very strong  Awaiting my number 10 ... hopefully Casio can hear us ( me )


----------



## ven

Mr Deepsea, before joining which is recent, many searches on the G's brought up you. just wanted to say you have the most amazing G's , variety, everything. In total awe of your collection. In other words AWESOME.


----------



## mekros

That is an amazing collection


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

ven said:


> Mr Deepsea, before joining which is recent, many searches on the G's brought up you. just wanted to say you have the most amazing G's , variety, everything. In total awe of your collection. In other words AWESOME.





mekros said:


> That is an amazing collection


Thanks a lot. Very kind Great encouragement. Really appreciated


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Today's shot.... 3 MM's and one intruder;-) 








Top: GWG-1000dc-1a5
Left: GWG-1000rd-4
Right: GWG-1000gb-4 ( Casio China  Special (Limited) Edition )
Bottom: Mudmaster GG-B100-1a9


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## bym007

kubr1ck said:


> View attachment 14472927


If I ever fancy another MM, it would have to be a Maharishi.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mekros

NVM, found the answer myself


----------



## Caniba

First post, thanks for oportunity.

Really "in love" with this one.. but GWG no matter wich you take you will always wish the other colors... Ruged Watch !!


----------



## vrwmiar1Z

Hello I'm new here, I'd like to ask where can i find parts for me 1aer1?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Fledaron

New one arrived

1aer

Happy


----------



## Time4Playnow

vrwmiar1Z said:


> Hello I'm new here, I'd like to ask where can i find parts for me 1aer1?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


pacparts.com


----------



## KoolFrankCastle

Must say, this 1A1 model is the best watch I've ever had. Tactical as hell (for example minimalistic lume). I've also Rangeman GPR, but this sits better and is much better for my daily use.


----------



## cbob1912

got mine last night, must say this watch is a beast.

GWG-1000-1A3

221B341H


----------



## Irf

This one just arrived after seeing Deepsea_dweller's photos on here. China market only and personally I love the contrasting red and gold theme even though not many liked it when it was released:


----------



## vrwmiar1Z

Hello!!!









Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Add me.......

Picked this up to join its cousin the Manaslu, for the muddy to take on the more "muddy" chores and daily stuff.......same module, different clothes!


----------



## Maddog1970

Looks like my serial number is 221c051I....so feb 2019


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Irf said:


> This one just arrived after seeing Deepsea_dweller's photos on here. China market only and personally I love the contrasting red and gold theme even though not many liked it when it was released:


Very nice indeed. Big congrats. Great that u got one. Its a very nice release and as you pointed out, great red/ gold contrast. Thank you Casio China 









The regular RD isn't bad either


----------



## cbob1912

GWG-1000-1A

221C140I (5-20-2019)

Anyone seen a back cover like this? Don't think i've seen one that has Japan GE and CE under Shock Resist. Is GE the new Casio plant? The back plate lettering looks to be bigger as well.


----------



## canonite

We got sibling watches! Mine's 140I too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Guarionex

Mudmaster


----------



## StephenWatch

Are you allowed to re-post a watch because visually it has significantly changed since Casio sent it out? LOL (J&K adapters, tan leather strap, J&K bullbars, blue sensor cap)


----------



## Caniba

From today.. 1A3 (thinking about Maharishi strap on it)


----------



## Caniba

Double Post Edit - 1A3 + Maharishi Strap


----------



## Caniba

Sorry about the double post.. how can I delete it ?


----------



## StephenWatch

You can't delete it. This forum has had a 'double post' error on it for 3 years now, no one can be arsed to fix it, when the message appears that you need to wait 10 seconds before posting again, ignore it, it posted just fine the first time! Nice photos by the way, and welcome to the madness...


----------



## AlexxvD

Count me in!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

AlexxvD said:


> Count me in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A6013 met Tapatalk


Excellent AlexxvD


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just 4 show. Below all my 9 Mudmaster released so far as I'm eagerly awaiting the 10th! Although the GWG 1000 is over years around, it's still such a cool model - timeless you might say - and something available for everyone's preference.... Green, Red, Camo, Yellow .. Black you name it. Thank you Casio


----------



## umarrajs




----------



## rgillbilly

Mmmmm...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

umarrajs said:


> View attachment 14672093
> View attachment 14672095


----------



## KoolFrankCastle

Muddie with Vivosmart 4.


----------



## batosai117

I have the blacked out GWG1000 1A1 coming in sometime over the weekend and I can't wait! I did things backwards and bought the black GG-B100 first and now want the solar mudmaster so I don't have battery anxiety wondering if it's going to die tomorrow. I'll miss the bluetooth features but I'm looking forward to the big brother getting here.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolFrankCastle

batosai117 said:


> I have the blacked out GWG1000 1A1 coming in sometime over the weekend and I can't wait! I did things backwards and bought the black GG-B100 first and now want the solar mudmaster so I don't have battery anxiety wondering if it's going to die tomorrow. I'll miss the bluetooth features but I'm looking forward to the big brother getting here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You're gonna love the 1A1 all black model. Above is mine in the picture.


----------



## KoolFrankCastle

Nite Hawk and Vivosmart 4.


----------



## batosai117

It's here! I finally got my first GWG-1000, the all black model. It's amazing and everything I was hoping for. He's a few pics next to my GG-B100.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## xliujames

Very nice! Been eyeing the sales section for this or the gps range man


----------



## eonflux

Finally got a real beater


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

No counting anymore obviously but let's have a complete group shot


----------



## Mazer

Deepsea_dweller said:


> No counting anymore obviously but let's have a complete group shot


See...now this is just sick!! I'm just getting started in G-Shocks and was contemplating purchasing another GWG-1000 and thought....nah! Who would purchase more than one just for color!!!! I guess I will now. I'm sick...I admit it!
GWG-1000 #1


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Well done @Mazer and pls keep it coming. I have enjoyed the whole Mudmaster journey since day 1 back in 2015 all the way until the latest release late 2019. The love hasn't faded a bit. A fantastic timeless G


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

No counting but photos


----------



## prmax

Just received my Mudmaster today. Is now my favorite.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

prmax said:


> Just received my Mudmaster today. Is now my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## StephenWatch

prmax said:


> Is now my favorite...


A sentiment echoed by many owners!


----------



## Watch Addicted

canonite said:


> We got sibling watches! Mine's 140I too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've also got one with the exact same code! I put the camo band on it right away, I had the band before the watch ?.


----------



## Watch Addicted

Forgive me, I'm new to this but how do you get your pictures in the post not as an attachment?


----------



## cbob1912

Upload the images to a web photo hosting site like https://imgur.com/ Copy the direct link and paste the url:


----------



## Watch Addicted

That makes sense. Thanks for all of your help. I've somehow avoided posting online for all of these years. Newbie problems.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One intruder....


----------



## Wishiwerreaskibum

Hello all and thanks in advance for guidance.

1. I'm debating the GWG-1000-1A3 as I like the dial with the BIG markings every 5 minutes plus the Arabic numbers 3,6,9,12 o'clock. BUT I do not like the green strap and prefer the black as found on the 1A1. So, regarding this, Does anyone, or many of you, have recommendations of sources (and specific item numbers if you're willing) of replacement straps at reasonable pricing? I DO NOT want to pay $80 ish for a black plastic strap! 

2. I'm still debating between the GWG1000 and the newer carbon GGB100-1A. I'm thinking Solar is a key feature I really feel I want, but battery changes are not a big deal for me (yet the idea of solar is very compelling... less case openings, less risk of "Oh SH1T I'm on vacation and forgot to change the battery...). Plus it's newer so perhaps the internals are updated and "better"??? Additionally Sapphire crystal is clearly better. Are these features worth effectively twice the price?

3. Luminescent and back lighting - Any comments on how luminescent the hands and markers are? IS the -100 back-lighting that much better?

I'm buying this watch as a weekend item, vacation item, and perhaps some weeks I'll feel like wearing this in professional dress (tech sales). For the later the -100 Carbon is cool. 

Thanks in advance for your advise and guidance!


----------



## JustAbe

* 
















GWG-1000MH-1AJR "Maharishi" Mudmaster 12/2016*


----------



## WES51

@Wishiwerreaskibum

This thread is more for pictures and counting, so I rather avoid a long discussion here.

This recent thread has some cool information including some answers to your questions:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=5154843

The -1A3 has the strongest lume. Once the eyes have adjusted to darkness, it is enough to easily read the time all night.


----------



## StephenWatch

Wishiwerreaskibum said:


> Hello all and thanks in advance for guidance.
> 
> 1. I'm debating the GWG-1000-1A3 as I like the dial with the BIG markings every 5 minutes plus the Arabic numbers 3,6,9,12 o'clock. BUT I do not like the green strap and prefer the black as found on the 1A1. So, regarding this, Does anyone, or many of you, have recommendations of sources (and specific item numbers if you're willing) of replacement straps at reasonable pricing? I DO NOT want to pay $80 ish for a black plastic strap!


I originally wanted a black strap too, but on getting the green, it instantly grew on me. I have subsequently changed it to a black metal bracelet (with the help of some J&K adapters), a camo strap, and it now sits on a lovely tan leather strap!



Wishiwerreaskibum said:


> 2. I'm still debating between the GWG1000 and the newer carbon GGB100-1A. I'm thinking Solar is a key feature I really feel I want, but battery changes are not a big deal for me (yet the idea of solar is very compelling... less case openings, less risk of "Oh SH1T I'm on vacation and forgot to change the battery...). Plus it's newer so perhaps the internals are updated and "better"??? Additionally Sapphire crystal is clearly better. Are these features worth effectively twice the price?


Have only got the GWG1000, but yes, worth every penny. Wouldn't buy a non solar watch any longer, as you say, the integrity of the case is maintained for the life of the watch, and the sapphire crystal after years of wearing hasn't a mark on it.



Wishiwerreaskibum said:


> 3. Luminescent and back lighting - Any comments on how luminescent the hands and markers are? IS the -100 back-lighting that much better?


The LED lighting is superb, really bright, and lights up everything you'll need. The lume can last a whole night too if it's charged. Now, you're not allowed to post again on this thread unless it's to show off your new GWG1000 LOL :-d


----------



## DImGR

Hello

Is this genuine ? I was offered this for a good price but I have never seen another one like it with a red hand


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51

Looks like a 'Yellow Mudmaster' GWG 1000 - 1A9 with swapped camo band of the 'Camo Mudmaster' GWG 1000DC - 1A5.

Ask seller of a picture of the back plate. Why was that not included?

If the watch is genuine, the back plate will have a batch number, that will show you when the watch was made.


----------



## CC

Had a few Muddys but gotta say this is by far my favourite.

Wasn't sure about the orange in pictures but in person it's awesome.
The bright orange against the dark watch works really well.
Just need to replace the Bezel & Band then it will be like new again, after a good scrub...


----------



## StephenWatch

CC said:


> Had a few Muddys but gotta say this is by far my favourite.
> 
> Wasn't sure about the orange in pictures but in person it's awesome.
> The bright orange against the dark watch works really well.
> Just need to replace the Bezel & Band then it will be like new again, after a good scrub...
> 
> View attachment 15065213


I remember trying to order one of these on the Casio UK web site, but from the time of being in 'my basket', and checking out, it sold out!! I still get annoyed when I think of it. Though on complaining to Casio, I did get discount off another watch!


----------



## CC

StephenWatch said:


> I remember trying to order one of these on the Casio UK web site, but from the time of being in 'my basket', and checking out, it sold out!! I still get annoyed when I think of it. Though on complaining to Casio, I did get discount off another watch!


I went to my local outlet village last year and Ernest Johnes had 2 of these.
I even negotiated a 10% discount but walked away.
Went back a couple of days later and they had gone. So wish I bought them both.


----------



## StephenWatch

CC said:


> I went to my local outlet village last year and Ernest Johnes had 2 of these.
> I even negotiated a 10% discount but walked away.
> Went back a couple of days later and they had gone. So wish I bought them both.


Yep, £750 was a high price, must admit that circumstances have now changed and I simply couldn't afford one!


----------



## that.gshock.life

Guys are we still counting? If so, add me to the count XD


----------



## dogandcatdentist

Deepsea_dweller said:


> One intruder....


Ok, you convinced me, with your posts, I purchased one, GWG-1000DC-1A5JF, looks to be pretty mint, you are right, though, these are hard to come by, and fetch a premium! I had to carefully compare the pics of the fakes to the pictures of this watch, to make sure in wasn't getting a replica.

I managed to get it out of Asia pretty fast by DHL, looks to arrive here on Monday.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

dogandcatdentist said:


> Ok, you convinced me, with your posts, I purchased one, GWG-1000DC-1A5JF, looks to be pretty mint, you are right, though, these are hard to come by, and fetch a premium! I had to carefully compare the pics of the fakes to the pictures of this watch, to make sure in wasn't getting a replica.
> 
> I managed to get it out of Asia pretty fast by DHL, looks to arrive here on Monday.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Well done and big congrats  but ... no let up pls ...next one waiting in the wings. Not easy to stop now  perhaps even more beautiful 









The GWG 1000rd-4ajf. My girlfriend loves it very much. Very comfy despite the size  Enjoy the Camo; pls lots of photos!


----------



## RSL1975

You guys are killing me! My wrists are way too small at 6.75 and my wallet is way too short lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51

Deepsea_dweller said:


> The GWG 1000rd-4ajf. My girlfriend loves it very much. Very comfy despite the size  Enjoy the Camo; pls lots of photos!


My wife loves to snatch mine every once in a while as well. She wears it as a fashion accessory.

Indeed I found the Mudmaster to be very popular with women as I have been getting lot's of compliments from them on my Mudmaster. I was even already asked twice by ladies, if I could briefly hand it over so they can check it out a bit.

Macy's, a large US department strore (mostly for clothing and fashion), who happens to be an authorized Casio dealer and carries a large Casio selection, even sells the Mudmaster as "bracelet watch", which I believe targets women customers. So I believe there may be many women out there who have this watch in their acessory drawer already. We just may not see it that often, as women like to rotate their accessories and rarely wear the same accessory for any long period.

By the way, that is a beautiful red Mudmaster. Definitely one of my favorite on my wishlist.


----------



## RSL1975

Is there anyone here with a 6.75” wrist that can show me pics of one of these on wrist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES51

RSL1975 said:


> Is there anyone here with a 6.75" wrist that can show me pics of one of these on wrist?


That would be me:
























I prefer to wear mine slightly loose, on strap hole number 5, but it won't really move up my arm much and it does not rotate at all, not even by a bit. Actually it wears really very comfortable. Of course there always may be more comfortable watches out there, but this one is comfortable enough, at least to me and belive me, I'm picky in this regard.

If anything, my only complain is that the band could be more supple, but it is by far not a deal breaker. To the contrary, maybe it is better this way as it may hold the watch better for me as I'm wearing it lose and the stiffer band may keep just a bit of gentle tension at certain spots, which are just enough to prevent the watch from sliding around.

If course depending on who you ask, you may find people who are complaining about how this watch wears, but it sure ain't me as it works great for me.


----------



## RSL1975

That is one big mutha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenWatch

And me LOL


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Leopard  Mudmaster & BurtonGGB at glance









Just for show


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Leopard  Mudmaster & BurtonGGB at glance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for show


Nice, DSD!! Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Nice, DSD!! Hope you're doing well!


Thanks so much T4P pls stay tuned Have an incoming G today ( HKTimezone ) - if everything goes according to plan - so pls check out the upcoming Wednesday WRUW thread - in less than 20 hours or so .... Yes yes all good here. It hit ( COVID-19 ) Hong Kong long time ago ( 3 months ) when ( almost ) nobody on WUS and F17 noticed a thing ... However wasn't in the mood to talk about it. Things are slowly going back to normal - but but we're staying vigilant  Pls do not forget to tune in later - you will like it ( pretty sure ) Best Tom


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sorry @Time4Playnow unfortunately slight delay. Hopefully today as a long weekend is around the corner. Keep you posted 








GWG 1000wlp-1a overlooking the South China  Sea


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sorry @Time4Playnow unfortunately slight delay. Hopefully today as a long weekend is around the corner. Keep you posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWG 1000wlp-1a overlooking the South China  Sea


Great shot, DSD!! I'll keep my eyes open for your new acquisition. ;-):-!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Mudmaster on my somewhere between 6.6-6.75 depending how sweaty I get.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Great shot, DSD!! I'll keep my eyes open for your new acquisition. ;-):-!


There you go T4P Just arrived in Hong Kong. The British Army X G-SHOCK MUDMASTER GG B100BA


----------



## Time4Playnow

Very cool DSD, congrats!! :-! The colors are very nice, and I like the c/f. Enjoy!!


----------



## Time4Playnow

I said I was done with Gs, but....I had to get this one again. (for the 3rd time!!) :-d I got an amazing deal on it from Ebay with their recent 10% coupon. And it's made in Japan and has the new "Japan GE" designation.

I added a slight modification. ;-):-!


----------



## Nono01

Here's mine, smokin' hot


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> I said I was done with Gs, but....I had to get this one again. (for the 3rd time!!) :-d I got an amazing deal on it from Ebay with their recent 10% coupon. And it's made in Japan and has the new "Japan GE" designation.
> 
> I added a slight modification. ;-):-!
> 
> View attachment 15080125
> 
> 
> View attachment 15080129
> 
> 
> View attachment 15080133
> 
> 
> View attachment 15080135


Very nice T4P This one is still so cool and glad you abandoned the idea of the "exit watch" coz it's an impossible task imho  Also congrats @Nono01 Well done and a fine shot!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Master In Desert Camouflage Mudmaster GWG-1000DC-1A5JF

... I know , I know... no more counting here since a long tine; however lets keep it going and a few new photos are always welcome imho


----------



## dogandcatdentist

Ok...which should be my next grail Mudmaster? Maharishi??








Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

dogandcatdentist said:


> Ok...which should be my next grail Mudmaster? Maharishi??
> View attachment 15089101
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Nice nice !  Green MM also very very cool as well  Spoiled for choices I guess


----------



## Frightflight

Hey y'all!

Stoked for the arrival of my GWG-1000GB-1A. But I noticed that the mode button is recessed. While it still works, it doesn't have any noticeable travel like the other buttons. Is this normal? Should I contact the seller? It is livable, but it does bother me if this is not the intended design.


----------



## Frightflight

Hey y'all!

Stoked for the arrival of my GWG-1000GB-1A. But I noticed that the mode button is recessed. While it still works, it doesn't have any noticeable travel like the other buttons. Is this normal? Should I contact the seller? It is livable, but it does bother me if this is not the intended design.


----------



## StephenWatch

That's quite the 3rd post in 2 years LOL Enjoy your watch, sounds fine to me...


----------



## WES51

Frightflight said:


> Is this normal? Should I contact the seller? It is livable, but it does bother me if this is not the intended design.


It is NOT normal. Sounds like something is off, like the button's shaft is bent, or the return spring is weak or broken. There is NO way I would accept it like this. On this watch, all 5x buttons should normally have the same mechanical properties.


----------



## Frightflight

WES51 said:


> It is NOT normal. Sounds like something is off, like the button's shaft is bent, or the return spring is weak or broken. There is NO way I would accept it like this. On this watch, all 5x buttons should normally have the same mechanical properties.


Thank you! This is worrying to hear, but I'm thankful for the honest advice. Looks like it might be a while until I'm joining this club...


----------



## Tsujigiri

No, not normal. I have the same watch and all the buttons feel the same. Underrated colorway, IMO.


----------



## Watch Addicted

Almost forgot to share the newest G-Shock addition to this thread. After months of searching I finally found a Maharishi GWG-1000MH here in Canada. I'm enjoying every minute of it!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Watch Addicted said:


> Almost forgot to share the newest G-Shock addition to this thread. After months of searching I finally found a Maharishi GWG-1000MH here in Canada. I'm enjoying every minute of it!


Nice catch; well spotted! Enjoy


----------



## StephenWatch

Frightflight said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> Stoked for the arrival of my GWG-1000GB-1A. But I noticed that the mode button is recessed. While it still works, it doesn't have any noticeable travel like the other buttons. Is this normal? Should I contact the seller? It is livable, but it does bother me if this is not the intended design.


Oopppsss, sorry buddy, totally misunderstood your post! (old age and lockdown getting to me LOL) Yes, you are right, that is not 'normal', have my own one on this morning and the mode button is sitting exactly the same as the other 3 x buttons. I'm curious, where did you buy the watch, was it an authorised dealer and sold as new, or a used item from a private seller?


----------



## Frightflight

double


----------



## Frightflight

StephenWatch said:


> Oopppsss, sorry buddy, totally misunderstood your post! (old age and lockdown getting to me LOL) Yes, you are right, that is not 'normal', have my own one on this morning and the mode button is sitting exactly the same as the other 3 x buttons. I'm curious, where did you buy the watch, was it an authorised dealer and sold as new, or a used item from a private seller?


It was from a private seller. We ended up agreeing on him refunding a significant portion of the purchase price, so I've decided to keep it. It's at a price that is too low to let go!


----------



## Watch Addicted

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Watch Addicted said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost forgot to share the newest G-Shock addition to this thread. After months of searching I finally found a Maharishi GWG-1000MH here in Canada. I'm enjoying every minute of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice catch; well spotted! Enjoy
Click to expand...

Happy to join your ranks. Just wish I knew about the Maharishi version back in 2016...


----------



## Guarionex

Watch Addicted said:


> Almost forgot to share the newest G-Shock addition to this thread. After months of searching I finally found a Maharishi GWG-1000MH here in Canada. I'm enjoying every minute of it!


Ahhhhhhhh Congrats. .........


----------



## freshprincechiro

just got it last night. what a difference between my GA110...

WOW ! i am seriously impressed with GWG1000s..


----------



## Stoneguard

Had to Join! Got to say, as my first quartz watch since i was a teenager, im certainly quite fond of it.


----------



## coolyota

Hello, I have a 6.5" wrist. Would the mudmaster be too big for my wrist?


----------



## Rekonzuken

Just got my 1A3DR an hour ago.JAPAN GE at the back.Really awesome looking [email protected] it!


----------



## Rekonzuken

How loud is the alarm?


----------



## AnotherWatchFan

Hello,

another GWG 1000 from Japan GE. What is more another from 221C140I.
Bought sometime in June this year. Wonder how many GWG1000s they produce in a single day in a single factory/on a single line...


----------



## STEELINOX

In ~ !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

AnotherWatchFan said:


> Hello,
> 
> another GWG 1000 from Japan GE. What is more another from 221C140I.
> Bought sometime in June this year. Wonder how many GWG1000s they produce in a single day in a single factory/on a single line...
> 
> View attachment 15362213





STEELINOX said:


> In ~ !
> View attachment 15363425


Congrats Enjoy


----------



## STEELINOX

[removed]


----------



## umarrajs

The Iron watch:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Mit108

Got mine recently after years of deliberation. So glad I did. It’s my 3rd G-Shock and I love it. Is it worth buying extra straps and a spare bezel? I’m not going to baby this watch but I really love the matt finish on the bezel and I don’t want it to go shiny like my 5610.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Mit108 said:


> Got mine recently after years of deliberation. So glad I did. It's my 3rd G-Shock and I love it. Is it worth buying extra straps and a spare bezel? I'm not going to baby this watch but I really love the matt finish on the bezel and I don't want it to go shiny like my 5610.


IMO, it's worth it to buy some extra straps and a spare bezel. Many straps look good on the 1A3 Mudmaster. I like the yellow one, but the camo works, & so does the Maharishi strap. A couple pics here of the yellow one.. Congrats on your Mudmaster!



















My latest pickup - GWG-1000-1A1


----------



## Mit108

Thanks. Can’t believe I took so long to decide on this watch. Now I hate taking it off. 
The yellow strap looks awesome and goes well with the yellow markings on the dial. I’ll definitely go for the yellow one and a bezel. Thanks 👍🏽


----------



## that_h_guy

Count me in guys! Here it is on my ~16.5cm wrist. Super comfy on the 3rd or 4th hole.

I have a question for you all though. When the crown is screwed down does anyone else have a little rotational play, maybe 1mm, or is mine defective?


----------



## WES51

@that_h_guy, congratulations to your Mudmaster! As far as the crown's rotational play goes, I have it on mine as well. It seems by design.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Super cool @Time4Playnow  Also very nice @that_h_guy and welcome aboard 









GWG 1000dc-1a5jf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

.... for show ... 








GWG 1000mh-1ajr 
Maharishi Mudmaster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that_h_guy

So I got curious about case backs and serial numbers...

Mine is from the GE factory? With 070J serial, so manufactured around 10th March 2020? (I'm new at this.)

The writing on my back isn't engraved as deep as others' pics I've seen which makes me wonder a little. The watch looks and functions all as legit though so it's probably just me being paranoid of an Ebay purchase. Mine weighs 117g.


----------



## STEELINOX

that_h_guy said:


> So I got curious about case backs and serial numbers...
> 
> Mine is from the GE factory? With 070J serial, so manufactured around 10th March 2020? (I'm new at this.)
> 
> The writing on my back isn't engraved as deep as others' pics I've seen which makes me wonder a little. The watch looks and functions all as legit though so it's probably just me being paranoid of an Ebay purchase. Mine weighs 117g.
> 
> View attachment 15401028
> 
> 
> View attachment 15401115


Same case as the one I received from DUBAI gray mkt seller. 
Looks legit as mine !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Another one. Simply beautiful









GWG 1000rd-4ajf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgewg

I own a gwg1000-1a and a gwg1000-13a with a 2nd gwg1000-13a incoming.

The great John Holmes wears a digital watch and Ron Jeremy wears Crocs.


----------



## bizarrothanos

GWG -1000WLP w/Maharishi band and bezel.


----------



## speedmaster.

bizarrothanos said:


> GWG -1000WLP w/Maharishi band and bezel.
> View attachment 15410068


Great!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

... here the WLP 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mckey

Deepsea_dweller said:


> ... here the WLP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow wow wow. What a beauty!


----------



## Georgewg

Here is my gwg1000-1a3 and gwg1000-1a. I have another gwg1000-1a3 incoming and I'm thinking about getting another third gwg1000-1a3 together with another 2nd gwg1000-1a. I haven't made up my mind yet. These are the best looking analog digital G-Shocks made. I really love both of these models so much that I want to have a few extra of each model on hand just in case Casio discontinues them.

The great John Holmes wears a digital watch and Ron Jeremy wears Crocs.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Georgewg said:


> Here is my gwg1000-1a3 and gwg1000-1a. I have another gwg1000-1a3 incoming and I'm thinking about getting another third gwg1000-1a3 together with another 2nd gwg1000-1a. I haven't made up my mind yet. These are the best looking analog digital G-Shocks made. I really love both of these models so much that I want to have a few extra of each model on hand just in case Casio discontinues them.
> 
> The great John Holmes wears a digital watch and Ron Jeremy wears Crocs.
> 
> View attachment 15410395
> 
> View attachment 15410396


Big congrats. Well done and great to see another GWG 1000 enthusiast on the horizon 









No let up pls

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

that_h_guy said:


> So I got curious about case backs and serial numbers...
> 
> Mine is from the GE factory? With 070J serial, so manufactured around 10th March 2020? (I'm new at this.)
> 
> The writing on my back isn't engraved as deep as others' pics I've seen which makes me wonder a little. The watch looks and functions all as legit though so it's probably just me being paranoid of an Ebay purchase. Mine weighs 117g.
> 
> View attachment 15401433
> 
> 
> View attachment 15401434


If I recall correctly, there was a discussion somewhere around here on WUS about the engraving on the back not being as deep on the newer ones.


----------



## brandon\

that_h_guy said:


> Count me in guys! Here it is on my ~16.5cm wrist. Super comfy on the 3rd or 4th hole.
> 
> I have a question for you all though. When the crown is screwed down does anyone else have a little rotational play, maybe 1mm, or is mine defective?
> View attachment 15401194


Mine has the play in the crown. I'm pretty sure it's normal. My guess is that the crown is two-pieces. The outer piece is a plastic cover and that's what has the play in it, not the inner crown.


----------



## mckey

I should really give the mudmaster another look. There are some really nice watches in this thread!


----------



## GrouchoM

This thread is making me feel like I should buy one despite it being bigger than my GW-9400 (I have a 6.75" flat wrist). How cumbersome is going to stopwatch mode from time mode? I use the stopwatch often... thus my love for the GW-9400's one press stopwatch.


----------



## toscana33

GrouchoM said:


> How cumbersome is going to stopwatch mode from time mode?


It takes four presses of the *MODE* button.


----------



## GrouchoM

toscana33 said:


> It takes four presses of the *MODE* button.


No rotating the crown? What's the crown for?


----------



## brandon\

GrouchoM said:


> No rotating the crown? What's the crown for?


The crown is for setting the time zone and some sub-features in certain modes. It doesn't activate any modes or features.


----------



## that_h_guy

GrouchoM said:


> This thread is making me feel like I should buy one despite it being bigger than my GW-9400 (I have a 6.75" flat wrist). How cumbersome is going to stopwatch mode from time mode? I use the stopwatch often... thus my love for the GW-9400's one press stopwatch.


I have a similar wrist, check a few pages back for my pic on how it wears.

I use the countdown timer almost every day, and it's easy enough to get to. You only use the crown when setting the time or modifying settings.


----------



## batosai117

I saw a great deal while window shopping online and I picked up the Mudmaster 1A3. I've always wanted this color variation but always went with the all black G Shocks. It looks even better in person than I imagined. I feel a little guilty because I just got a Protrek 6600 in a few days ago and this kicked it right off my wrist. I suppose it's best my wife doesnt know that part 























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikoDel

You can get to any mode by pressing the Mode button in rapid succession while counting how many times you're pressing it. Once you know your watch you'll know how many beeps it takes to get U where U want. You do not have to wait for the hands to finish moving like it says in the manual if U press Mode quickly. The watch never actually executes the functions you are flying past, so the hands don't reposition.

For stopwatch you press Mode four times in a row. I access countdown timer (my most frequently used feature) by pressing Mode five times in a row. And of course if you press and hold Mode from any function it will reset to default time/date display.


----------



## GrouchoM

Is it easy to move the hands out of the way to read the analog? Is the analog easy to read in all lighting?


----------



## WES51

GrouchoM said:


> Is it easy to move the hands out of the way to read the analog? Is the analog easy to read in all lighting?


I think you mean digital, when you wrote analog. So I proceed to answer your question in that way:
It may be easy, bit it is not practical.


----------



## GrouchoM

Yes, I meant digital. 
Impractical? That's not good...


----------



## batosai117

Went running this morning with my GWG-1000 1A3. I set my phone to strava and my Mudmaster to stop watch. My goal was to stay active for 30 minutes. Felt great outside, temp was in the 70's.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## batosai117

My wife kept me busy on my days off. She had me pick this cabinet up for free from a neighbor last weekend. This weekend I put on the new varnish and clear coat. My Mudmaster tagged along the whole time.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## K2LINOS

Count me!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquarius3868

Piowa said:


> Big congrats K&L !!!
> 
> View attachment 4963865
> 
> 
> GWG-1000-1A3 ............................... 1 watch (Knives and Lint)
> 
> GWG-1000-1A ............................... 0 watches
> 
> GWG-1000-1A9 .............................. 0 watches
> 
> *Together ..................................... 1 watch *


Hello Folks  Thankyou for adding me. If you have questions,about me---feel free )

Ok, here I am, 'cause I have definetly the FREEZE on my GWG-1000-R1A3...same Issue like described here.on ...R1A3's 
Sometimes my sec-.chase hand, stopped, all other Functions still working..

btw, great Forum here,...
Best Regards to all & take care & stay healthy, weird times...
Bernd


----------



## vrwmiar1Z

Guys from where can i buy bezel and strap?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 5 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## cvdl

I have the 1A3 but tempted to bid on this Maharishi. Gonna see how high the bids go.


----------

